# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  انتاج مسلسل عن عمر بن الخطاب مشاركة بين mbc وقطر

## أبو أنس البرجس

الخبر الكارثه

يُعرض بكل لغات المسلمين ويترجم إلى الأجنبية
إنتاج مسلسل عن عمر بن الخطاب مشاركة بين mbc وقطر

المصدر العربية نت


القرضاوي والعودة ضمن لجنة لمراجعة النص


دبي - العربية.نت
أعلنت "مجموعة MBC" عن تعاون مشترك مع "المؤسسة القطرية للإعلام" لإنتاج وعرض أضخم عمل درامي تلفزيوني تاريخي يتطرّق لإحدى أهم حقب التاريخ الإسلامي، إذ يجسّد سيرة ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه). 

جاء ذلك خلال مؤتمر صحافي مشترك حضره رئيس مجلس إدارة "مجموعة MBC" الشيخ وليد بن إبراهيم آل إبراهيم، والشيخ فيصل بن جاسم آل ثاني والسيد محمد عبدالرحمن الكواري - مدير تلفزيون قطر، بالإضافة إلى المشرف العام على "مجموعة MBC" علي الحديثي، وكبار المسؤولين لدى الطرفيْن.



علي الحديثي يوقع الاتفاقية مع محمد الكواري


وتكمن أهمية هذا العمل الدرامي في تجسيده لسيرة الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب ولشخصيته المركزية التي يدور حولها، وللدور الاستثنائي الذي يلعبه في تاريخ الدعوة وتأسيس دولة الإسلام، فضلاً عن مزايا تلك الشخصية وفضائلها الخاصة التي جعلت منها مرجعاً وأنموذجاً هادياً للمسلمين حتى وقتنا الحاضر.

أما الأسباب الموجبة الكامنة وراء التصميم على إنتاج هذا العمل، فتتمثل في عدة عوامل أهمها السعي لإعادة عرض التاريخ وتصحيحه وحفظه قدر الإمكان عبر الدراما، وذلك بحسب الروايات الأكثر دقةً وتدقيقاً لتلك المرحلة، ودحض تعدد الروايات من قِبل من أساء ويسيء للتاريخ الإسلامي الجامع؛ والعمل لاستلهام شخصية استثنائية من عصر الرسالة التأسيسي كشخصية الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب، ليبقى مرجعاً مرشداً وهادياً في عصرنا هذا، وكذلك أُنموذجاً سامياً للحاكم المتواضع والحكم الرشيد، والعدل الشامل، والرعاية الاجتماعية، ومفهوم المواطَنَة، والوسطية في الإسلام دون تطرّفٍ أو عنف.


الشيخ وليد: أسباب التصميم على إنتاج العمل


الشيخ وليد البراهيم مع الشيخ فيصل بن جاسم


وفي كلمته، رحّب رئيس مجموعة mbc الشيخ وليد بن إبراهيم آل ابراهيم "بالإعلان عن إنتاج وعرضِ أضخمِ عملِ دراميٍّ تلفزيونيٍّ تاريخيٍّ يتطرّق لأهم حُقبةٍ في التاريخ الإسلامي، ويعود لسيرة ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه)". 

وأضاف في المؤتمر الصحافي: "تكمُنُ أهميةُ هذا العمل الدرامي التلفزيوني التاريخي الإسلامي الضخم في رمزيّته والأسباب الموجبة التي أدّت إلى التصميم على إنتاجه وعرضه، إذ إنه يُقدّم مثالاً رائعاً للمسلم المؤمن، ساعياً في الوقت نفسه لإعادة عرض التاريخ وتصحيحهِ وحفظِهِ قدْرَ الإمكان عبر الدراما، وذلك بحسب الروايات الأكثر دقةً وتدقيقاً لتلك المرحلة، داحضاً تعدد الروايات من قِبل من أساء ويسيء للتاريخ الإسلامي الجامع، عن قصد أو غير قصد، ومن مختلف الأطراف، في وقتٍ يدور فيه الجدل لدى بعضهِم حولَ القضايا أو المفاهيم المتعلقة بالإسلامِ أو حاضرهِ ومستقبلهِ ودورِه في الحياة العامة". 

وأكمل بالقول "تكمن الأهمية المُضافة لهذا العمل في توقيته ودَلالاته، إذ إنه يُبرز الأهمية القصوى لاستلهام شخصية استثنائية من عصر الرسالة التأسيسي كشخصية الخليفة العادل عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه)، ليكون مرجعاً مرشداً وهادياً في عصرِنا هذا، وكذلك أُنموذجاً سامياً للحاكم المتواضع والحُكم الرشيد، والعدل الشامل، والرعاية الاجتماعية، ومفهوم المواطَنَة، والوسطية في الإسلام دون تطرّفٍ أو عنف... تلك الشخصية التي تحتاج إليها الأمة الإسلامية في يومنا هذا، أكثرَ مِن أي وقتٍ مضى، لاستلهامِها واقتفاءِ أثَرِها".


القرضاوي والعودة ضمن لجنة لمراجعة النص


بوستر المسلسل


وتايع الشيخ وليد بن إبراهيم آل ابراهيم بالقول إن الهدف هو عرض المسلسل خلال شهر رمضان المقبل، "دون أن يعني ذلك بالضرورة أننا سنضحّي بعامل الجودة الإنتاجية العالية على حساب الالتزام بوقت العرض، بل على العكس.. إذ إننا لن نوفّر جهداً أو وقتاً أو إمكانات كي يأتي هذا العمل الضخم على قدر الطموحات، ويَفي بالرسالة السامية التي يحملها".

وختم بالإشارة إلى أن هذا العمل الضخم "يأتي بالتعاون مع الإخوة في قطر، الذين أخص منهم الشيخ حمد بن ثامر آل ثاني، وكذلك كلاً من الشيخ فيصل بن جاسم آل ثاني والأستاذ محمد عبدالرحمن الكواري، الذين لمسنا لديهم جميعاً اهتماماً بالأعمال الدرامية التلفزيونية التاريخية الإسلامية، وتوافقت الرؤى في ما بيننا للمُضيّ قُدُماً في مبادرتنا هذه. كما يأتي العمل بالتعاون مع الدكتور وليد سيف، الكاتب المُلهَم صاحب التجربة الدرامية العريقة، والمخرج حاتم علي، بخبرته الواسعة في الأعمال الدرامية التاريخية؛ وكذلك مع الهيئة الكريمة القائمة بمُراجعة النص التاريخي والتي تتألفُ من السادة الأجلاَء: الشيخ الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، والشيخ الدكتور سلمان العودة، والدكتور عبدالوهاب الطريري، والدكتور علي الصلابي، والدكتور سعد مطر العتيبي، والدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري؛ وهم أستاذة متخصّصون في الشريعة والتاريخ الإسلامي. وستتم دبلجة المسلسل بلغات المسلمين المختلفة كالفارسية والاوردوية والمالاوية وغيرها، وكذلك باللغات الحيّة كالإنجليزية والفرنسية وغيرها".

قررت هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية منع تمثيل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم: والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من باب أولى وذلك بقرارها رقم 13 وتاريخ 16 / 4 / 1393 هـ الآتي نصه: 

(الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين. 

أما بعد: فإن هيئة كبار العلماء في دورتها الثالثة المنعقدة فيما بين 1 / 4 / 1393 و17/4/1393هـ قد اطلعت على خطاب المقام السامي رقم 44/93 وتاريخ 1/1/1393 هـ الموجه إلى الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد والذي جاء فيه ما نصه: 

نبعث إليكم مع الرسالة الواردة إلينا من طلال بن الشيخ محمود البني المكي مدير عام شركة لونا فيلم من بيروت بشأن اعتزام الشركة عمل فيلم سينمائي يصور حياة (بلال) مؤذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نرغب إليكم بعد الاطلاع عليها عرض الموضوع على كبار العلماء لإبداء رأيهم فيه وإخبارنا بالنتيجة، وبعد اطلاع الهيئة على خطاب المقام السامي، وما أعدته اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ذلك وتداول الرأي قررت ما يلي: 

1- إن الله سبحانه أثنى على الصحابة، وبين منزلتهم العالية ومكانتهم الرفيعة، وفي إخراج حياة أي واحد منهم على شكل مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي منافاة لهذا الثناء الذي أثنى الله عليهم به، وتنزيل لهم من المكانة العالية التي جعلها الله لهم وأكرمهم بها. 

2- إن تمثيل أي واحد منهم سيكون موضعا للسخرية والاستهزاء، ويتولاه أناس غالبا ليس للصلاح والتقوى مكان في حياتهم العامة والأخلاق الإسلامية مع ما يقصده أرباب المسارح من جعل ذلك وسيلة إلى الكسب المادي، وأنه مهما حصل من التحفظ فسيشتمل على الكذب والغيبة كما يضع تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في أنفس الناس وضعا مزريا فتتزعزع الثقة بأصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتخف الهيبة التي في نفوس المسلمين من المشاهدين، وينفتح باب التشكيك على المسلمين في دينهم والجدل والمناقشة في أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويتضمن ضرورة أن يقف أحد الممثلين موقف أبي جهل وأمثاله ويجري على لسانه سب بلال وسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما جاء به الإسلام ولا شك أن هذا منكر، كما يتخذ هدفا لبلبلة أفكار المسلمين نحو عقيدتهم وكتاب ربهم وسنة نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

3- ما يقال من وجود مصلحة وهي إظهار مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الآداب مع التحري للحقيقة وضبط السيرة وعدم الإخلال بشيء من ذلك بوجه من الوجوه رغبة في العبرة والاتعاظ فهذا مجرد فرض وتقدير، فإن من عرف حال الممثلين وما يهدفون إليه عرف أن هذا النوع من التمثيل يأباه واقع الممثلين ورواد التمثيل وما هو شأنهم في حياتهم وأعمالهم. 

4- من القواعد المقررة في الشريعة أن ما كان مفسدة محضة أو راجحة فإنه محرم، وتمثيل الصحابة على تقدير وجود مصلحة فيه فمفسدته راجحة، فرعاية للمصلحة وسداً للذريعة وحفاظاً على كرامة أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم منع ذلك وقد لفت نظر الهيئة ما قاله طلال من أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفاءه الراشدين هم أرفع من أن يظهروا صورة أو صوتاً في هذا الفيلم، لفت نظرهم إلى أن جرأة أرباب المسارح على تصوير بلال وأمثاله من الصحابة إنما كان لضعف مكانتهم ونزول درجتهم في الأفضلية عن الخلفاء الأربعة، فليس لهم من الحصانة والوجاهة ما يمنع من تمثيلهم وتعريضهم للسخرية والاستهزاء في نظرهم فهذا غير صحيح. لأن لكل صحابي فضلا يخصه وهم مشتركون جميعا في فضل الصحبة وإن كانوا متفاوتين في منازلهم عند الله جل وعلا، هذا القدر المشترك بينهم وهو فضل الصحبة يمنع من الاستهانة بهم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه). انتهى.

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

وسئل الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله هذا السؤال: اختلفت مع بعض الناس في جواز تمثيل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأفلام والتمثيليات ، كما هو موجود الآن بكثرة . وكان من كلامه إن هذا فيه مصلحة وهي الدعوة للإسلام وإظهار مكارم الأخلاق الإسلامية . فما هو رأي فضيلتكم في هذا ؟. 


الجواب: 

الحمد لله الصحابة لهم المكانة العليا في الإسلام بحكم معاصرتهم لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقيامهم بواجب نصرته وموالاته ، وتفانيهم في سبيل الله ببذلهم أموالهم وأنفسهم . ولهذا اتفق أهل العلم على أنهم صفوة هذه الأمة وأفضلها ، وأن الله شرفهم بصحبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأثنى عليهم في كتابه الكريم بقوله: (مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلا مِنْ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ) الفتح/29 . وأثنى عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : (خَيْرُ أُمَّتِي قَرْنِي ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ) البخاري (3650) ومسلم (2535) . وتوعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من ينتقصهم أو يسخر منهم أو يسبهم ، فقال : ( من سب أصحابي فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين) السلسلة الصحيحة (2340) . وفي إخراج حياة أي واحد منهم على شكل مسرحية أو فيلم سينمائي منافاة لهذا الثناء الذي أثنى الله تعالى عليهم ، وتنزيل لهم من المكانة العالية التي جعلها الله لهم وأكرمهم بها . لأن تمثيل أي واحد منهم سيكون موضعاً للسخرية والاستهزاء به ، ويقوم بالتمثيل أناسٌ غالباً ليس للصلاح والتقوى والأخلاق الإسلامية مكان في حياتهم العامة ، مع ما يقصده أرباب المسارح من جعل ذلك وسيلة للكسب المادي ، وأنه مهما حصل من التحفظ فسوف يشتمل على الكذب والغيبة . كما يؤدي تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم إلى زعزعة مكانتهم في نفوس المسلمين ، وينفتح باب التشكيك على المسلمين في دينهم ، ويتضمن ضرورةً أن يقف أحد الممثلين موقف أبي جهل وأمثاله من الكفار ، ويجري على لسانه سبُّ بلال ، وسبُّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما جاء به الإسلام ، ولا شك أن هذا منكر عظيم .


وما يقال من وجود مصلحة وهي الدعوة إلى الإسلام ، وإظهار مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الآداب ، فهذا مجرد فرض وتقدير ، فإن من عرف حال الممثلين وما يهدفون إليه عرف أن هذا النوع من التمثيل يأباه واقع الممثلين ورواد التمثيل ، ويأباه أيضا شأنهم في حياتهم وأعمالهم . ومن القواعد المقررة في الشريعة الإسلامية أن الشيء إذا كان فيه مصلحة ومفسدة ، وكانت مفسدته أعظم من مصلحته فإنه يحرم . وتمثيل الصحابة على تقدير وجود مصلحة فيه فمفسدته أكثر من مصلحته. فرعايةً للمصلحة ، ومنعاً للمفسدة ، وحفاظاً على كرامة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب منع ذلك . فبناءً على ما سبق يحرم تمثيل أحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأفلام أو المسرحيات أو غيرها . والله تعالى أعلم . وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 

المرجع : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة في مجلة البحوث الإسلامية 1/223-248. 

وسمع المصيبه

مسلسل القعقاع بن عمرو الذى أقره  سلمان وما يحمله من مخالفات شرعيه 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بيان عن مسلسل القعقاع بن عمرو*
*بقلم د.خالد الغيث**الحمد لله العزيز الحكيم والصلاة والسلام على الصادق الأمين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ،، وبعد :*
*فقد كثر الحديث عن مسلسل القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي ، سلباً وإيجاباً ، في شهر رمضان المبارك ، مما دعاني بحكم التخصص ، لمشاهدة جميع حلقات المسلسل وهي (32 حلقة) للحكم عليه ، مع ما لشهر رمضان من الخصوصية ، ولكن للضرورة حكمها . هذا وقد وقفت على جملة من الأخطاء في مسلسل القعقاع ، تطلبت مني إصدار بيان علمي بخصوصه ، نصحاً للأمة ، وإبراءً للذمة - وقد أرفقت به ملحقاً عن (البعد التبشيري للدراما الإيرانية) للمفكر البحريني د.عادل عبد الله - وفي ما يلي بيان بعض من أخطاء المسلسل :* 

*القسم الأول : المخالفات الشرعية العامة :*
*أولاً : تمثيل شخص أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها ، بجوار والدها الصديق ، رضي الله عنه ، وهو يحتضر على فراشه ، وحديثها معه [ ح 9 ، 10 ] .*
*وكذلك إظهار من يمثل شخوص الخلفاء الراشدين رضوان الله عليهم ، في جميع حلقات المسلسل .*
*ثانياً : ظهور أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها ، والخلفاء الراشدين ، بسمت ، وهيئة ، وحال ، من بنات أفكار المخرج ، وهذا يعد رجماً بالغيب ، والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول :* 
*(**وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا) الإسراء -36-*
*ثالثاً : عندما خلت المدينة من الجند ، بعد خروج بعث أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما ، إلى الشام ، وترصد الأعراب ، خارج المدينة بالمسلمين ، يأتي المشهد داخل المدينة ليظهر حواراً بين رجلين ، عن خطورة الوضع ، حيث يقول أحدهما مطمئناً الآخر : ( الأقدار تساندنا ... ! ) [ ح 5 ] .* 
*رابعاً : وجود العنصر النسائي في المسلسل ، بهيئة ، وسمت ، بعيدين كل البعد عن حال المرأة المسلمة ، في عصر الرسالة ، وعصر الخلفاء الراشدين .*
*خامساً : وجود الموسيقى في المسلسل ، مع أن البديل الصوتي ، أثبت نجاحه في العديد من الأعمال .* 
*سادساً : أكل بعض الممثلين باليد اليسرى ، وكأن المسلسل يحكي سيرة شخصية أوروبية ، أو أمريكية ، وليس سيرة علم من أعلام المسلمين .* 




*القسم الثاني : البعد الفارسي الرافضي في المسلسل :*
*أولاً : عندما قرأ الراوي خطبة حجة الوداع ، وذكر تحذير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أمته من الربا ، تجاهل الراوي تصريح رسول الله بوضع ربا عمه العباس ، في الجاهلية.[ ح 2]* 
*مع أن رسول الله قد نص على وضع ربا العباس ، وذلك أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان إذا أمر بأمر أو نهى بنهي كان أول الممتثلين على خاصة نفسه وأهل بيته وعشيرته ، قال تعالى :*
*(لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا )الأحزاب – 21 -*
*هذا وجه ، ووجه آخر لكي لا يستدرك عليه مستدرك ، أو يقول قائل : وماذا عن ربا عمك العباس !*
*ثانياً : الإصرار على بتر حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، المتعلق بفضل علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، وهو قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي رضي الله عنه :* 
*( أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى ... ) [ ح 17 ، 31 ] .* 
*وفي هذا البتر المتعمد ، محاولة قديمة متجددة ، للتأسيس لعقيدة الوصي ، كما تزعم الرافضة ، أي أن علياً رضي الله عنه وصي رسول الله و أحق الناس بخلافته .* 
*في حين أن النص الكامل للشاهد في الحديث : (أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى ، إلا أنه لا نبي**بعدي ) صحيح مسلم* 
*وهذا القيد ، والتنبيه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله :* 
*( إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي ) جاء لحسم مادة الغلو بسيدنا علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه .* 
*قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله في شرح هذا الحديث :* 
*(قال القاضي : هذا الحديث مما تعلقت به الروافض والإمامية وسائر فرق الشيعة في أن الخلافة كانت حقا لعلي ، وانه وصى له بها . قال : ثم اختلف هؤلاء فكفرت الروافض سائر الصحابة في تقديمهم غيره ، وزاد بعضهم فكفر علياً لأنه لم يقم في طلب حقه بزعمهم . وهؤلاء أسخف مذهبا وافسد عقلا من أن يرد قولهم أو يناظر .* 
*وقال القاضي : ولا شك في كفر من قال هذا لأن من كفر الأمة كلها والصدر الأول فقد أبطل نقل الشريعة وهدم الإسلام ..)* 
*شرح صحيح مسلم 15 / 174 .* 

*وعن شرح هذا الحديث يقول الإمام بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله :* 
*( ومعناه أنت متصل بي ، ونازل مني منزلة هارون من موسى ، وفيه تشبيه ، ووجه التشبيه مبهم ، وبينه بقوله : إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي. يعني أن اتصاله ليس من جهة النبوة ، فبقي الاتصال من جهة الخلافة ، لأنها تلي النبوة في المرتبة ، ثم أنها إما أن تكون في حياته أو بعد مماته ، فخرج بعد مماته ، لأن هارون مات قبل موسى عليهما السلام ، فتبين أن يكون في حياته عند مسيره إلى غزوة تبوك ، لأن هذا القول من النبي كان مخرجه إلى غزوة تبوك، وقد خلف علياً على أهله وأمره بالإقامة فيهم ) عمدة القارئ شرح صحيح البخاري 24 / 331 .* 

*وعن هذا الحديث أيضاً يقول الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله :* 
*(فلا خلاف أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرد بمنزلة هارون من موسى الخلافة بعده ، ولا خلاف أن هارون مات قبل موسى عليهما السلام ، وما كان خليفة بعده ، وإنما كان الخليفة يوشع بن نون ، فلو أراد بقوله : "أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى" الخلافة ، لقال : أنت مني بمنزلة يوشع من موسى ، فلما لم يقل هذا ، دل على أنه لم يرد هذا ، وإنما أراد أني استخلفتك على أهلي في حياتي وغيبوبتي عن أهلي ، كما كان هارون خليفة موسى على قومه لما خرج إلى مناجاة ربه) الجامع لأحكام القرآن 1 / 267 .* 

*ثالثاً : التنقص من موقف الصحابة الذين اعتزلوا الفتنة ، في أثناء حوار القعقاع بن عمرو مع أسرته [ح 27] .* 
*وعن بطلان هذا الزعم يقول الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، عن سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، أنه :* 
*(كان يقول ليالي صفين : يا حسن ، يا حسن ، ما ظن أبوك أن الأمر يبلغ هذا ، لله در مقام قامه سعد بن مالك [بن أبي وقاص] ، وعبد الله بن عمر ، إن كان برا ، إن أجره لعظيم ، وإن كان إثما إن خطره ليسير ... وتواتر عنه أنه .. ما كان يظن أن الأمر يبلغ ما بلغ ، وكان الحسن من رأيه ترك القتال ، وقد جاء النص الصحيح بتصويب الحسن ، وفي البخاري عن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( إن ابني هذا سيد ولعل الله أن يصلح به بين فئتين عظيمتين من المسلمين ))* 
*فمدح الحسن ، على الإصلاح بين الطائفتين ، وسائر الأحاديث الصحيحة ، تدل على أن القعود عن القتال ، والإمساك عن الفتنة ، كان أحب إلى الله ورسوله .* 
*هذا قول أئمة السنة ، وأكثر أئمة الإسلام ..) ابن تيمية : منهاج السنة 8/99* 

*رابعاً : تخصيص علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، بلقب (الإمام) دون إخوته من الخلفاء الراشدين الذين سبقوه [ ح 26 ] .* 
*و هذا القول يتضمن - لمن له أدنى دراية بدلالة المصطلحات - إنكار لشرعية خلافة أبي بكر ، وعمر ، وعثمان ، رضوان الله عليهم.* 

*خامساً : إهمال دور ابن سبأ في الفتنة [ ح 26 ] .* 
*مع أن شخصية ابن سبأ مجمع عليها في المصادر السنية والشيعية القديمة ، وتعليل ذلك أن الحديث عن ابن سبأ يعد خطاً أحمر ، في الخطاب الفارسي ، والأطياف التي تدور في فلكه .*
*ومما يؤيد ذلك ، أن الأخ الحبيب الشيخ حسن الحسيني ، وفقه الله ، منع من التصوير في أكثر من مكان يصل إليه التومان الإيراني ، بسبب ، عدم انصياعه للخطوط الحمراء ، التي فرض مثلها على مسلسل القعقاع بن عمرو ..!* 
*وللتوسع عن دور ابن سبأ انظر رسالتي للماجستير (استشهاد عثمان رضي الله عنه ووقعة الجمل ...) وهي موجودة على الشبكة العنكبوتية .* 

*سادساً : الانحناء لعلي رضي الله عنه ، انحناءً كاملاً من قبل اثنين من رجالاته [ ح 27 ] .* 
*وهذه عادة من عادات عبودية الفرس ، لأسيادهم الأكاسرة ، وهي من الأمور التي نبذها الإسلام ، وحذر منها .* 

*سابعاً : عندما تنازل الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما ، عن الخلافة لمعاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنهما ، حقناً لدماء المسلمين ، أظهرت اللقطة وجه الممثل الذي يقوم بدور معاوية ، وقد ارتسمت عليه ملامح التشفي ، والشماتة ، جراء صنيع الحسن رضي الله عنه [ح 32 ] .* 
*وهذه رسالة رمزية للنيل من معاوية رضي الله عنه ، تغني عن عشرات المؤلفات ، والمحاضرات التي ألفها الرافضة للطعن في معاوية رضي لله عنه .* 
*وحقيقة الأمر مبسوطة في رسالتي للدكتوراه : مرويات خلافة معاوية رضي الله عنه (وهي منشورة على الشبكة العنكبوتية).*


*القسم الثالث : التنقص من معاوية وعمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما :*
*أولاً : أن الممثلين اللذين قاما بدور ، الصحابيين الكريمين ، معاوية ، وعمرو بن العاص ، رضي الله عنهما ، كانا أقرب سمتاً وهيئةً لقراصنة الكاريبي ، أو زعماء المافيا . وليس إلى صحابيين كريمين تربيا وتخرجا من مدرسة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن يبدو أن المخرج لا يفرق بين الدهاء ، من جهة ، وبين الغدر والخيانة من جهة أخرى ، وهذه بصمة فارسية جلية .*
*وللتوسع في شأن معاوية رضي الله عنه ، انظر رسالتي للدكتوراه (مرويات خلافة معاوية رضي الله عنه ..) وهي موجودة على الشبكة العنكبوتية .*

*ثانياً : عدم ذكر اشتراك معاوية رضي الله عنه ، في قتل مسيلمة الكذاب ، عند الحديث عن ردة بني حنيفة [ ح 7 ] .* 
*مع أن معاوية رضي الله عنه قد اشترك في قتل مسيلمة الكذاب ، عندما اقتحم الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ، حديقة الموت ، التي يسميها بنو حنيفة ، حديقة الرحمن .* 

*ثالثاً : إظهارمعاوية رضي الله عنه ، بالشخص المغرور ، المنعم ، المترف ، الحريص على الدنيا ، من خلال لبسه ، ومشيته ، ومجلسه.* 
*مع أنه رضوان الله عليه ، كان متأثراً بشخصية عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، كما أنه كان أقرب إلى الزهد منه إلى الترف ، وفي ذلك يقول التابعي الثقة يونس بن ميسرة :* 
*(رأيت معاوية في سوق دمشق على بغلة له ، وخلفه وصيف قد أردفه ، عليه قميص مرقوع الجيب ، وهو يسير في أسواق دمشق) ابن منظور : مختصر تاريخ دمشق 25/53 .* 

*رابعاً : إظهار معاوية رضي الله عنه ، بمظهر الرعديد ، الجبان ، الذي طار قلبه ، عند محاولة اغتياله ، من قبل الخارجي البرك بن عبد الله [ ح 30 ] .* 
*وهذه رسالة رافضية ، رمزية أخرى ، هدفها الحط من منزلة معاوية رضي الله عنه . ذلك الصحابي الكريم ، الذي دوخ الأرمن ، والروم ، قبل الخلافة وبعدها . إنه الرجل الذي أسس البحرية الإسلامية ، وحاصر القسطنطينية عاصمة الروم . ولكن هذه الفرية ينطبق عليها المثل القائل : رمتني بدائها ، وانسلت ! .* 


*القسم الرابع : التنقص من خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه :*

*أولاً : التعريضبخالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه ، عند مسيره من العراقإلى الشام ، عبر بادية السماوة ، وأنه عرض جيش المسلمين للتهلكة بسبب ندرة الماء في الطريق [ ح 9 ] .* 
*وهذا افتراء على خالد رض الله عنه ، حيث إنه طبق في مسيره من العراق إلى الشام عبر بادية السماوة ، خطة في غاية الذكاء ، ذلك أنه حول الإبل التي معه إلى خزانات للمياه ، بعد أن أعطشها ثم جعلها تشرب الماء حتى تضلعت ، فتحولت إلى خزانات وصهاريج ماء متنقلة ... الخ تفاصيل هذه الخطة المشهورة في المصادر التاريخية .* 
*ثانياً : التعريض بخالدبن الوليد رضي الله عنه من جهةاتهامه بوضع السيف في أهل دمشق ، وأن أبا عبيدة بشق الأنفس أقنعه بالصفح عنهم [ح 11 ] .* 
*وهذه مغالطة لأن قسماً من مدينة دمشق قاوم الجيش المسلم ، وهو المواجه لجيش خالد بن الوليد ، فقاتلهم رضي الله عنه. والقسم الآخر استسلم لأبي عبيدة بن الجراح رضي الله عنه دون قتال . وهذا من الأمور المشهورة في فتح دمشق .* 

*القسم الخامس : الأخطاء التاريخية العامة :*
*وتتراوح بين الأخطاء البدائية ، والساذجة ، التي أخرجها مخرج المسلسل من كيسه ، مثل قول مسيلمة الكذاب عن نفسه : ( من مسيلمة رسول الله إلى ...) في حين أنه من المعلوم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هو الذي صغر اسم هذا الكذاب ، لكن اسمه الذي يناديه به أنصاره هو ( مسلمة الحنفي ) ، ثم أصبحوا ينادونه (مسلمة رسول الله ) بعد ادعائه النبوة ...!*
*هذا وقد تركت بقية الأخطاء منعاً للإطالة .. والله تعالى أعلم .*


*بقلم د.خالد الغيث*
*عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى*
*قسم التاريخ والحضارة الإسلامية*
http://muntada.islamtoday.net/t80958.html#post942905

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

تدرج صريح واضح كل رمضان يختارون شخصية تاريخية ... وبالتدرج حتى وصلوا للصحابة رضي الله عنهم ... من القعقاع لسيدنا عمر رضي الله عنهما .... ، لكن ما سيجعل له مصداقية وقبول وجود لجنة من علماء ومشايخ مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

هذا الذي كنت أخشاه .

----------


## البتيري

قال تعالى:
"ويمكرون ويمكر الله،  والله خير الماكرين"

----------


## أحمد الشهري

أنا مستغرب من وجود الدكتور سعد بن مطر العتيبي والدكتور أكرم بن ضياء العمري !!

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

الأخت أمة الوهاب شميسة مشكورة على ماقلت

الأخت محبة الفضيلة مشكورة ونسأل الله العافيه

الأخ البتيري مشكور أخوي على الرد الذي أثلج صدري

الأخ أحمد الشهري مشكور وأقولك لا تستغرب فأنت في زمن العجائب
واثناء تصفحي في المنتديات وجدت هذه الردود احببت أن أنقلها لكم

1
المنتج لهذا الفلم يريد تمثيل الصحابة حتى يجعلهم في تناول النقاش والحوار ومن ثم الاراء ووجهات النظر ومن ثم التجريح ومن ثم تعرفون الباقي . وغير هذا الممثل الذي سيمثلهم سيظهر في اعمال أخرى شارب خمر و .... إلخ فيحدث ربط بين صورة الصحابي الجليل وبين ادوار هذا الممثل الاخرى / لمصلحة من هذا الفلم !!!! وإن كان غرضة ديني بحت يوجد الف طريق يخدم به الاسلام بــ 200 مليون فليبني مساجد باوربا فيرسل البعثات للنيجر التي تركناها فريسة للصليب الاحمر ... أما الاصرار على تناول الصحابة وظهورهم مسالة تجعلني اشك مليار مرة في الدافع ؟؟

2
سوف يبدا اعداء الاسلام بتجسيدهم بصور شيفونية راقية وحيادية ثم يبداون فى استغلال مبدا التجسيد مع الوقت لاختراع نواقص و تهويل احداث لزرع الشك فى العقيدة بوصفهم من نقل الينا عقيدتنا وقراننا الكريم ويكون ردهم هو نقد بناء و هو هدم داب عليه البعض مند الفتنة الكبرى

3
إن الذي يتابع مسلسل تظهر فيه شخصية نبي من الأنبياء أو صحابي فإنهحينما يقرأ القرآن الكريم أو في سير الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ، تحضر صورة الممثلالذي قام بالدور .
مثل مسلسل يوزر سيف الإيراني بزعمهم أنها قصة يوسف عليهالسلام فإن من يتابعها ستحضر صورة الممثل و الأحداث في المسلسل كلما قرأ سورة يوسف .
و هذا يحصر التأملات في السورة في ذلك المسلسل و يشوش على روحانيات القراءةللسورة .
نحن ندرك أهمية الأعمال الفنية في نفوس الناس في هذا الزمان ، و قديكون تمثيل قصة صحابي يعرّف الأجيال بالصحابة رضوان الله عليهم و حياتهم 
وهذايحتاج إلى دراسة للطريقة التي نستثمر بها هذا الجانب من الأعمال لتعريف الجيلبالصحابة و الأنبياء دون المساس بصورتهم 
الحقيقية في نفوس المسلمين4تمثيل الصحابة جسرٌ قد يصل به هؤلاء المُجّان لكي يمثلوا دور رسول الإسلام - عليه الصلاة والسلام - كما فعلوا مع نبي الله يوسف ..

وكما فعلوا هذا العام فقد بلغني أنه تم بث مسلسل عن أحد الصحابي عبر قناة mbc اللبرالية المعروفة وللأسف بموافقة من بعض المحسوبين على الدعوة من المنتسبين لجماعة الاخوان .

5
سبب إدراجي لففوى اللجنة الدائمة هو أني قبل قليل قرأت بعض المواقع أنه تم عرض مسلسل ظهر فيه بعض المُجّان من الممثلين متقمصين دور الصحابة ، وهذا نذير شر ، لاسيما عندما تجد بعض المحسوبين على الدعوة يطبّل لمثل هذه الأفعال المشينة ، ووالله إن لم يتم الوقوف بحزم أمام مثل هذه الشطحات ، فإني لا استغرب لو جاء ذلك اليوم الذي أرى فيه ممثلات يتقمصن دور أمهات المؤمنين .. 
حفظ الله مرجيعتنا العلمية والشرعية لأهل السنة الممثلة في اللجنة الدائمة 
وهدى الله المتطفلين على الفتوى المميعين لأصولنا وثوابتنا .. آآمين ..
6
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

أي بلاء هذا ..؟! وأي فتنة ؟؟


أستاذنا الفاضل زكرياء موضوع مهم , بارك الله فيك ..

أود أن أضيف شيئا ...


في الماضي كنتقد رأيت أخي يشاهد مثل هذه الأفلام , وقد كان أحد ( الماجنين )
يمثل دور الصحابي عمر بنالعاص رضي الله عنه عندما فتح مصر ,

فوجد عند الشاطئ امرأة , وقام بإنقاذها إضافات كاذبة منالسيناريو.. ( ( طبعا السيناريو )) من المستحيل أن يتقيد بالقصة الحقيقية .. أضافواشيئا لا يجوز في حق أحد عفيف من الناس فكيف بصحابي جليل كعمر بن العاص؟!..

مثل هذه الأفلام ( من زمان ) وهم يعرضونها والله المستعان ..


جزاك الله خيرا , وبارك فيك .7موضوع رائع وقد رأيت قبل الآن من الممثلين الماجنين الذين يمثلون الحب والغرام وهاهم أولاء يمثلون أدوار الصحابة والعياذ بالله

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

نسأَلُ الله أنْ يهيِّئ لهذه الأمَّة أمرَ رشد، يعزُّ في أهلُ طاعته، ويُهدَى فيه أهلُ معصيته، ويُؤخَذ فيه على يد كلِّ مبتدعٍ ضالٍّ مضلٍّ.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> واثناء تصفحي في المنتديات وجدت هذه الردود احببت أن أنقلها لكم
> 
> 1
> المنتج لهذا الفلم يريد تمثيل الصحابة حتى يجعلهم في تناول النقاش والحوار ومن ثم الاراء ووجهات النظر ومن ثم التجريح ومن ثم تعرفون الباقي . وغير هذا الممثل الذي سيمثلهم سيظهر في اعمال أخرى شارب خمر و .... إلخ فيحدث ربط بين صورة الصحابي الجليل وبين ادوار هذا الممثل الاخرى / لمصلحة من هذا الفلم !!!! وإن كان غرضة ديني بحت يوجد الف طريق يخدم به الاسلام بــ 200 مليون فليبني مساجد باوربا فيرسل البعثات للنيجر التي تركناها فريسة للصليب الاحمر ... أما الاصرار على تناول الصحابة وظهورهم مسالة تجعلني اشك مليار مرة في الدافع ؟؟
> 
> 2
> سوف يبدا اعداء الاسلام بتجسيدهم بصور شيفونية راقية وحيادية ثم يبداون فى استغلال مبدا التجسيد مع الوقت لاختراع نواقص و تهويل احداث لزرع الشك فى العقيدة بوصفهم من نقل الينا عقيدتنا وقراننا الكريم ويكون ردهم هو نقد بناء و هو هدم داب عليه البعض مند الفتنة الكبرى
> 
> 3
> ...


تمااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  ام لا فض فوك ، إضافات قيمة تستحق أن يقف عندها كل مسلم والله ، خصوصا من هم مع الفكرة .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

وجود الشيخ سعد بن مطر العتيبي بين مراجعي النص يعد صدمة حقيقية. أما العودة والقرضاوي فلا نستغرب منهما شيء.
لي مقال حول الدراما الإسلامية وأرى بعض ما حذرت منه ماثلا امام العين..بادرونا به عل وعسى ان يستيقظ الأخيار ويتنبهوا لمؤمرة الدراما هذه!!
الشرعيون وفخ الدراما الإسلامية

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

فعلا .. وجود الشيخ سعد حفظه الله غريب.. ولعلنا نتأكد من ذلك بسؤاله مشافهة فربما أدرج إسمه كما فعلوا في (مهزلة) مؤتمر ماردين عندما أدرجوا ناصر الحنيني وعايض الدوسري ثم تبرأ كل منهما من نتائج هذا المؤتمر المخزي. فليت من يعرف الشيخ سعد أو يعرف مكان عمله او مسجده أن يرشدنا إليه لنسأله.

وعموما .. فالقرضاوي والعوده والطريري - هداهم الله - لا يستغرب منهم (كما قال شذى الجنوب) شيء -مهما بلغ- .. والله الهادي..

أما الدكتور أكرم حفظه الله فأنا لا أعرف عنه إلا كتاب السيرة ..

وأقول أيها الإخوة : مسلسل تقوم بإنتاجه مجموعة mbc .. اغسلوا ايديكم سبعا أولاهن بالتراب.

----------


## عارف بن حامد العضيب

بالنسبة للشيخ الدكتور سعد بن مطر العتيبي 

فقد أكد لي أحد المقربين منه وهو ممن أثق بهم وبعلمهم وبالتزامهم

أنه من ضمنهم وهذا مؤكد ولا مجال للنقاش فيه ووالله وبالله وتالله 

إنني لا أعرف سعد العتيبي ولم أسمع به قبل مشاركته هذه التي أسأل

الله أن يهديه للتراجع عنها عاجلاً هو وبقية من أجازوا وأباحوا 

تلك الخطوة الفاسدة لتمثيل الفاروق رضي الله عنه 0

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

> بالنسبة للشيخ الدكتور سعد بن مطر العتيبي 
> 
> فقد أكد لي أحد المقربين منه وهو ممن أثق بهم وبعلمهم وبالتزامهم
> 
> أنه من ضمنهم وهذا مؤكد ولا مجال للنقاش فيه ووالله وبالله وتالله 
> 
> إنني لا أعرف سعد العتيبي ولم أسمع به قبل مشاركته هذه التي أسأل
> 
> الله أن يهديه للتراجع عنها عاجلاً هو وبقية من أجازوا وأباحوا 
> ...


0

آمين .. أسأل الله أن يهديهم للتراجع ..

أما الشيخ سعد العتيبي .. ذُهِلتُ حقيقة لما رأيت اسمه فقلت إن شاء الله أن الموضع اشاعة ..

لكن كلامكم هذا وتأكيدكم يدمي القلب حقيقة ..

فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك .. وارزقنا قلوبا بيضاء كالصفاة لا تضرها فتنة ما دامت السموات والأرض ..

آميـــن يارب العالمين ..

----------


## عارف بن حامد العضيب

شجرة الدر 

والله ما كذبت فيما قلت ولا شهدت إلا بما علمت

ومستعد لذكر الشخص الذي أكد لي مشاركة الدكتور

سعد العتيبي لكن وللمصداقية هو قال إن الشيخ سعد

وبقية الأعضاء اطلعوا على النص ولا علاقة لهم بطريقة 

العرض ولا التمثيل ولا الإنتاج لكنهم متساوون جميعاً

في هذا الإثم إذا ما استغلت قناة mbc وتلفزيون قطر

هذه الموافقة من قبل من يحسبون على الدعوة وأهل السنة

استغلالا سيئاً وشوهوا التاريخ وأدخلوا الراقصات الناقصات

العاهرات الفاجرات وجملوا ذلك بنغمات الشيطان ومزامير

إبليس وعندها فلن نأمن أن يسقط الله علينا حجارة من السماء

خاصة وأنهم منا وفينا لكن عزاءنا أنه ليس لنا من الأمر شيء 

إلا الإنكار وقد أنكرنا 0

رحم الله ابن باز وابن عثيمين لو كانا على قيد الحياة

لما تجرأ القرضاوي والعودة وأعوانهما على إباحة 

الحرام الذي لا يخلو من الشبهات على الأقل0

والله يتولى الصالحين

----------


## عصام البشير

الغريب أن الشيخ القرضاوي يقول في حوار معه عن مسلسل (القعقاع) أن ظهور أبي بكر رضي الله عنه زلة غير مقصودة (أو شيئا كهذا).
فمن يشرح هذا التناقض؟

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

اللهم إني أبر إليك مما صنع  هؤلاء ،،ومما يصنع  الساكتون عنهم وعن بيان ضلالهم ،  اللهم إنني كنت ممن يحب سلمان العودة ويسمع له ويدافع عنه ، أما اليوم للهم إني أبر إليك  منه ، ومن كل من يسير على درب الزائغين عن الهدى ،  للهم أهدهم إلى الحق وإن سبق في علمك أنهم لايهتدون ،اللهم عجل بهلاكهم ، وارح البلاد والعباد منهم يارب العالمين  ، وصدق  أخي شذى عندما قال : القرضاوي والعودة لايستغرب منهم شيء !!!،  وأنا متراجع إن شاءالله  عما قلته لك من قبل بخصوص الدكتور علي الصلابي فإنني كنت أظن به خيراً بسبب ذكائه وتفوقه في الجامعة الإسلامية !! أما بعد هذه فلا .

----------


## عارف بن حامد العضيب

الأخ مصطفى الراقي 

ونحن مثلك نبرأ إلى الله مما صنع العودة والقرضاوي ومن تبعهم 

ونسأل الله أن يبرم لهذه الأمة أمر رشد يعز به أهل الطاعة ويذل أهل 

المعصية حتى لا يتجرأ أمثالهما على الله بغير حق 0

----------


## عارف بن حامد العضيب

الأخ عصام البشير 

ليس ثمة تناقض في شخصية القرضاوي فهو معروف بشطحاته 

وللاستزاده راجع الرابط التالي لتعرف صحة ما أقول :

http://www.alukah.net/Personal_Pages/10100/19174/

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اللهم انا نبرا اليك مما فعله هؤلاء المبطلون 
والله شيء يدمي القلب 
اسال الله ان يدمر مسلسلهم 
عجيب والله ان تجد العودة والطريري وصلوا ال هذا الحد والله عجيب لما اسمع الى العودة القديم والجديد واقارن بينهما ما استطيع الا ان اقول اللهم لا تفتنا ولا تزغ قلوبنا وثبت على الحق الى ان نلقاك

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

من يعرف وليد سيف ومستوى البلاغة والبيان لديه بالتوازي مع المصداقية التاريخية لابد ان يعلم ان المسلسل سيشكل علامة فارقة في الدراما العربية وانا اجزم ان هذا المسلسل اذا كان على شاكلة المسلسلات السابقة لوليد سيف وحاتم علي (مثل صقر قريش وصلاح الدين ..) فهو اقوى تأثيرا من مليون خطبة وكتاب عن فضائل الصحابة ولابد ان الروافض الان في كرب شديد من هذا العمل الذي سينسف كذبهم حول الصحابة ـ-مما علق ببعض اذهان العامة والبسطاء- نسفا
فأرجو منكم التأني والتبصر ولو ان اصحاب العمل لاينتظرون منا الرأي !
كما اذكركم ان فلم الرسالة اول ما صدر كفر مخرجه مصطفى العقاد رحمه الله تعالى واهدر دمه وقامت مظاهرات ضد الفلم الا ان الفلم انتشر وانتشر معه الاسلام في اماكن لم يكن ليصلها الا من خلال السنما وعاد من عارض الى الموافقة بعد ما رأى من ثمار.
ايها الاخوة افضل طريقة لزرع القيم هي ابراز القدوات، والسنما والتلفزيون الان من اقوى وسائل التأثير في العقول والقلوب.
فلما لا نستغلهما لابراز قدواتنا!
ثم ماهو دليل المحرم والاصل الاباحة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عبد الاله

الى الاخوة هل هناك فرق بين سلمان العودة وسليمان العودة 

وقد سمعت انه سليمان العودة وليس سلمان فنرجو التوضيحمن الاخوة

----------


## شذى الكتب

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
كل سنة يحاربون صحابيا
.................. ترقبوا السيدة عائشة

----------


## شذى الجنوب

يقول الأخ الفاضل أبا أنس البرجس:




> مثل هذه الأفلام ( من زمان ) وهم يعرضونها والله المستعان ..


نعم وفقك الله هذه الأفلام تعرض من زمان، لكنهم الآن يريدون أن يكسوها رداء الشرعية*وذلك عن طريق الزج ببعض المحسوبين على الشرعيين هنا، وبعض المغفلين.
فمسلسل عمر بن الخطاب مجاز شرعا عند سلمان العودة والقرضاوي وبقية جوقة الشرعيين الذين حشدت أسماءهم ضمن مراجعي النص أو (اللجنة الشرعية للمسلسل!!!)
ثم تأت مسألة تمثيل أدوار الصحابة وبخاصة الخلفاء الراشدين سيدخلونها ضمن الخلافيات!!، والاحتجاج بالخلاف صار عند القوم أصلا من أصول الشريعة!!
كما أنهم وخلافياتهم صاروا مطية للمبطلين،!!
ولا يستبشع أحد منكم وصفهم بمطايا العلمانيين، بل هم والله مطايا للعلمانيين علموا ذلك أو لم يعلموه!! 
وتأكيد انظروا ما يقول كاتب النص (وليد سيف) نقلا عن الجزيرة نت.
قال كاتب المسلسل ( مسلسل عمر بنا الخطاب ) وليد سيف: "سنلتزم في العمل بالمعايير الشرعية والمرجعيات الدينية وسنحتكم في ذلك إلى لجنة العلماء التي اختيرت للإشراف على النص التاريخي ومن أبرز أعضائها الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي والشيخ سلمان العودة، وهي تتمتع باحترام كبير ومصداقية عالية".

أما الشيخ سعد العتيبي فله مداخلة في حلقة البيان التالي عن الدراما المحافظة أشاد فيها -أصلحه الله- بفيلم عمر المختار، وادعى أن كثيرا من العلماء يبيحون التمثيل!!
 وقد أخطأ في ذلك لأن الغالبية العظمى من الكبار على التحريم، ولأنهم - أعني دعاة الدراما المحافظة- يتحدثون عن صناعة درامية احترافية..لن يمسك بزمامها إلا رواد القنوات والسينما والفن، ومن أباح التمثيل من العلماء إنما أراد مشاهد عابرة ضمن أنشطة المدارس والمراكز الصيفية ومسارح الجامعات.
بل قد نص الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ -حفظه الله- وهو ممن أباح التمثيل على ألا يتوسع فيه.
وظني بالشيخ سعد أنه لو نُصح من العلماء وطلاب العلم سيعود، وظني به أنه لن يرضى أن يمتطيه العلمانيون كما رضي آخرون.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> من يعرف وليد سيف ومستوى البلاغة والبيان لديه بالتوازي مع المصداقية التاريخية لابد ان يعلم ان المسلسل سيشكل علامة فارقة في الدراما العربية وانا اجزم ان هذا المسلسل اذا كان على شاكلة المسلسلات السابقة لوليد سيف وحاتم علي (مثل صقر قريش وصلاح الدين ..) فهو اقوى تأثيرا من مليون خطبة وكتاب عن فضائل الصحابة ولابد ان الروافض الان في كرب شديد من هذا العمل الذي سينسف كذبهم حول الصحابة ـ-مما علق ببعض اذهان العامة والبسطاء- نسفا
> فأرجو منكم التأني والتبصر ولو ان اصحاب العمل لاينتظرون منا الرأي !
> كما اذكركم ان فلم الرسالة اول ما صدر كفر مخرجه مصطفى العقاد رحمه الله تعالى واهدر دمه وقامت مظاهرات ضد الفلم الا ان الفلم انتشر وانتشر معه الاسلام في اماكن لم يكن ليصلها الا من خلال السنما وعاد من عارض الى الموافقة بعد ما رأى من ثمار.
> ايها الاخوة افضل طريقة لزرع القيم هي ابراز القدوات، والسنما والتلفزيون الان من اقوى وسائل التأثير في العقول والقلوب.
> فلما لا نستغلهما لابراز قدواتنا!
> ثم ماهو دليل المحرم والاصل الاباحة؟؟؟؟؟


وفقك الله تعالى للحق ..
لو استبدل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
وجىء بأحسن الناس وجها وسمتًا وجمالاً وبهاءاً لكي يمثل دور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وكان هذا العمل السنيمائي سببًا في تعريف الناس بسيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو أحسن من ألف كتاب في السيرة كما تقول !
فهل الثمرة المرجوة المزعومة من هذا العمل تسيغ تمثيل دور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!
إن قلت : لا !! قيل لك وأين الثمرة ؟!
وجوابك لبطلان هذا العمل السنيمائي الذي فيه دور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
هو جوابنا لبطلان تمثيل أمهات المؤمنين وأصحاب النبي رضي الله عنهم اجمعين .

----------


## وليد الفلاح

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله والله المستعان

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> وفقك الله تعالى للحق ..
> لو استبدل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
> وجىء بأحسن الناس وجها وسمتًا وجمالاً وبهاءاً لكي يمثل دور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> وكان هذا العمل السنيمائي سببًا في تعريف الناس بسيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو أحسن من ألف كتاب في السيرة كما تقول !
> فهل الثمرة المرجوة المزعومة من هذا العمل تسيغ تمثيل دور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!
> إن قلت : لا !! قيل لك وأين الثمرة ؟!
> وجوابك لبطلان هذا العمل السنيمائي الذي فيه دور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> هو جوابنا لبطلان تمثيل أمهات المؤمنين وأصحاب النبي رضي الله عنهم اجمعين .


هم يسيرون على قاعدة (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) والصحيح المتفق عليه أن الوسيلة إذا كانت محرمة لا يغير حكمها المقصد الذي تؤدي إليه.
والدعوة إلى الله، وتخليد ذكر السلف، وتعريف الناس بهم ودرء تهم المبطلين عنهم، غاية سامية ومقصد حسن، لكن الدراما الاحترافية التي يقوم عليها الفساق، وتدعمها قنوات الفجور، ويشارك فيها النساء السافرات وسيلة محرمة. 
ناهيكم عن التمثيل ذاته فقد اختلف العلماء الثقات في اباحته، وغالبية المبيحين منهم يضعون ضوابط للإباحة.. محال أن تتحقق في الدراما الحالية، ومن ذلك أنهم يوصون ألا يسرف في التمثيل والا يتوسع فيه!!.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

سليمان العودة حفظه الله غير سلمان العودة
اسمه سليمان بن حمد العودة والاخر اسمه سلمان بن فهد العودة
بغض النظر عن التمثيل احرام ام حلال لكن المشكلة في الكذب والافتراءات والتلبيسات والزيادات التي يزيدونها من عند انفسهم ومسائل تّذكر لا اصل لها في التاريخ وبعضا منها ليست الا عبارة عن افكار المخرج.
ومما يضحك انك تجد مثلا ان في مسلسل خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه انه لما اراد ن يزوجوه فوافق فبداوا يقرؤون الفاتحة ثم يعقبها بصدق الله العظيم فلا ادري اين نجد هذا في سيرة الصحابة ههه
حتى تعلم ان الادوار لا تمثل الصحابة انما هي عبارة عن افكار المخرج والكاتب ومشايخنا للاسف يطبلون لمثل هذه المسلسلات وهم يتحملون المسؤولية امام الله يوم القيامة

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

أيها الاخوة لم أر أي دليل شرعي من كتاب او سنة او اجماع او قياس على التحريم بعد بل هي ارآء شخصية -احترمها - قائمة على الالف والعادة واستنكار الجديد لجدته
على فكرة وليد سيف ليس علمانيا والعلماء اوعى من يكونوا مطايا لاحد
اما الغاية الحسنة والوسيلة الفاسدة فقد اتفقت واياكم على حسن الغاية واختلفنا على قبح الوسيلة فما الدليل على قبحها لذاتها؟
أرشدني الله تعالى واياكم للصواب

----------


## حارث البديع

بوركت ,ولنتبعد رجاء عن تصنيف من يخالفنا ووصمه بالعلمانية وغيرهاوللناقش بالدليل

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

ليس الكلام عن هذا 
الكلام عن تشويه التاريخ والكذب على حساب الشخصيات التاريخية ونشر افكارهم والدجل كما هي عادتهم قبحهم الله في المسلسلات التاريخية كمسلسل صلاح الدين الايوبي ومسلسل الحجاج بن يوسف وابو جعفر المنصور وخالد بن الوليد والقعقاع وعمرو بن العاص.
ثانيا من اجاز هذا التمثيل بهذه الطريقة اليوم موسيقا تبرج هذا يقبل راس هذه لانها في المسلسل امه او اخته وهذا يجلس جنبها لانها في المسلسل زوجته
وهذا يسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه ابو لهب وابو جهل في المسلسل 
وهذا يلبس الصليب لانه يمثل دور نصراني في المسلسل؟
اي فقه هذا؟
ومن اجاز هذا من الفقهاء رحمه الله
هل يجوز سب الله ورسوله في التمثيل؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أيها الاخوة لم أر أي دليل شرعي من كتاب او سنة او اجماع او قياس على التحريم بعد بل هي ارآء شخصية -احترمها - قائمة على الالف والعادة واستنكار الجديد لجدته
> على فكرة وليد سيف ليس علمانيا والعلماء اوعى من يكونوا مطايا لاحد
> اما الغاية الحسنة والوسيلة الفاسدة فقد اتفقت واياكم على حسن الغاية واختلفنا على قبح الوسيلة فما الدليل على قبحها لذاتها؟
> أرشدني الله تعالى واياكم للصواب


وفقك الله تعالى ..
إنكارنا للتمثيل ( الديني ) لأنه إحداث في الدين ، واختراع طريقًا إلى الله عز وجل لم يبينه لنا الله عز وجل ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أنه طريق شرعي إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وهم الداعي إلى الله أولاً واخيرا هو رضا رب العالمين ، فقد بين لنا الله عز وجل طرق معينة في الدعوة إليه سبحانه وتعالى ، فلا نعدل عن هذه الطرق ونخترع طرق جديدة كلها مساوىء من أولها لأخرها !!
ولنكن واقعيين :
من هذا الذي يطيق أن تقوم احدى الفاجرات الساقطات بتمثيل امهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن !!
وكيف يطيق مسلم أن يرضى بأن يشاهد هذه المرأة التي تزعم أنها أم المؤمنين ملايين من البشر من المسلمين والفاسقين والمنافقين والملحدين والكافرين وتنطبع هذه الصورة عن أمهات المؤمنين ! في ذهن الكفار ، بل قد تظهر صورهن كاشفات الوجه !!
هذا يرفضه الإسلام ويرفضه كل مسلم صادق .
من هذا الذي يرضى بتمثيل صديق الأمة المنطبع له صورة عالية جدا في المسلمين ليقوم بتصويره ممثل فاسق ساقط !! فيكون سبب فى تقليل صورة الصديق بين الأمة !!
 والتجربة أثبتت أن هؤلاء المخرجين ليسوا هم أئمة الإسلام !! 
بل لكل واحد منهم مآرب أخرى ليدس السم في العسل !!
فهذا يظهر مجتمع الصحابة على إنه مجتمع منفتح جدًا بين الرجال والنساء !!
وهذا يحارب من خلال المسلسل المنهج النبوي !! بزعم التشدد !!
وهذا يلمز بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويظهرهم بصورة سيئة !!
ولو كان الأمر بالثمرة ؟!
فلماذا لا تقولون بجواز تمثيل دور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!
ودور الملائكة ؟!
ففي مثل هذا التمثيل شرور عظيمة كما أنه طريقة مبتدعة في الدين !!
فلا نحن حصدنا الثمرة !!
ولا نحن زرعنا بطريقة صحيحة !!
فلماذا نفعله إذن ،، وقد كفانا الله عز وجل بالطرق الشرعية ؟!

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

السلام عليكم 
قال الأخ محمد بن علي بن مصطفى 
(أيها الاخوة لم أر أي دليل شرعي من كتاب او سنة او اجماع او قياس على التحريم بعد بل هي ارآء شخصية -احترمها - قائمة على الالف والعادة واستنكار الجديد لجدته)

أقول لك ولغيرك خذ الأدله على تحريم التمثيل من كتاب العلامة 
عبدالسلام بن برجس آل عبدالكريم رحمه الله 
وقبل الأدله اقرأ تقريظ الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله على الكتاب 

تقريظ فضيلة الشيخ العلامة :
د. صالح بن فوزان عبد الله الفوزان
عضو هيئة كبار العلماء . 
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد  حثنا على التمسك بسنته وسنة خلفائه الراشدين ، وحذرنا من محدثات الأمور – وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن سار على نهجهم إلى يوم الدين . 
وبعد : فقد اطلعت على الرسالة القيمة التي ألفها فضيلة الشيخ : عبد السلام بن برجس بن ناصر آل عبد الكريم بعنوان : (( إيقاف النبيل على حكم التمثيل )) وما أقامه من الأدلة على حرمة هذا العمل ، ، ورد شبهات من أجازه فوجدتها – والحمد لله – رسالة قيمة ، وافية في موضوعها . تعالج مشكلة قائمة ، قد شغلت بال كثير من العلماء والمتعلمين . 
وقد أوضح الشيخ عبد السلام – جزاه الله خيراً – الحق فيها بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك في تحريم التمثيل ، لما فيه من المفاسد الكثيرة – وإن زعم أن فيه مصلحة جزئية فهي مغمورة بما فيه من المفاسد الراجحة على تلك المصلحة – ومن المعلوم أن ما ترجحت مفسدته فهو حرام ، وأن درأ المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح – مع أنني لا أرى فيه مصلحة قط ولكن هذا من باب التنزيل مع الخصم . 
وأخيراً أقول : جزى الله أخانا عبد السلام خير اً على ما قام به من هذا الإسهام العلمي الجيد . ونرجو أن يوفقه الله إلى إسهامات أخري في بيان الحق ، ورد الباطل ، ونشر العلم النافع ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه .
*****
قاله وكتبه : 
صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله الفوزان
الأستاذ بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية 
ص7 الطبعه الثانيه
الرجاء عدم الرد حتى أكمل

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

قال الشيخ عبدالسلام رحمه اللهفــصـل
في نشأة التمثيلتمتد جذور التمثيل إلي العصر اليوناني ، وتعليمات الكنيسة النصرانية القديمة – قبل الإسلام كما صرح بذلك جماعة من علماء الأدب . 
أما المسلمون فلم يعرفوا هذا العمل منذ قيام دعوة نبينا محمد ( إلي ما قبل خمسين ومائة عام – تقريباً – يوم انفتح الشرقيون على علوم الغرب وحضارته وثقافته ،وعندئذ اكتسبوا هذا العمل منهم وتعلموا أصوله وقواعده في مدارسهم ، ثم نقلوه إلي بلادهم الإسلامية ، ليكون نواة لما نشاهده الآن من تمثيليات (( دينية )) وغير دينية . 
قال (( بطرس البستاني )) في كتابه (( أدباء العرب في الأندلس وعصر الانبعاث )) : 
(( لم يترك العرب في الدولة العباسية علماً من العلوم اليونانية إلا نقلوه ، واطلعوا عليه ، واشتغلوا به ، ما خلا الأدب ، فإنهم استغنوا بما لديهم، فلم تصل إليهم ملاحم اليونان ،ولا قصصهم التمثيلية . 
ولو قدر لها الوصول ، لما كان الحكم الإسلامي يوم ذاك يعمل لإحياء التمثيل شأن الكنيسة المسيحية في القرون المتوسطة ، لأن التمثيل عندهم تزوير لعظماء الرجال ... )) ا هـ (6) - 
وقال صاحب (( تاريخ اليونان )) : 
(( تكمن الأصول الأولي للمسرح اليوناني في الاحتفالات الدينية التي كانت تقام في المناطق المختلفة في بلاد اليونان والتي كانت تدور حول عقيدة الإله ديونيسوس ((Dionysos وهو اسم آخر للإله باخوس (Bakkos ) الذي كان إلهاً للحصاد والثمار والكروم ، وإن كان قد اشتهر بصفته إلهاً للخمر . 
واليونان كانوا يقومون بهذا النوع من الاحتفالات كمظهر من مظاهر الابتهاج والشكر للقوى الإلهية التي تتحكم في الطبيعة ، إذا كان المحصول وافراً ، أو كمظهر للابتهال والتضرع لهذه القوى الإلهية إذا قصر المحصول عن الوفاء المنتظر . 
ولم تكن هذه الاحتفالات في الحقيقة بدعة اقتصرت على بلاد اليونان ، وإنما عرفتها مجتمعات أخري من بينها مصر وسورية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر . 
ففي مصر كانت تقام في بداية الربيع احتفالات تمثل تناوب الفصول ،،تدور حول الإله أوزريس ( الذي أرتبط أسمه بالحبوب والحصاد) تمجد عودته للحياة بعد أن قتله أخوه الإله الشرير (( ست )) . وفي هذه الاحتفالات كانت القصة الكاملة تمثل في شكل ديني شعبي تبين كيف قتل (( ست )) أخاه (( أوزيريس )) ، ثم كيف سعت الألهة إيزيس ( زوجة أوزيريس ) بكافة الطرق حتي أستعادت جثة زوجها وأعادت إليه الحياة ، وكيف تم الانتقام من (( ست )) وفي سورية كانت تقام احتفالات مماثلة تدور حل أسطورة مماثلة كذلك مؤداها أن الإله بعل ( أو آذون أدونيس ) قد قتله خنزير بري ، ثم حاولت زوجته الإله عشتار ( أو عشتروت ) إعادته للحياة حتى تعود الحياة تعود الحياة إلي الطبيعة التي ماتت في الشتاء . )) ا هـ 
وقال أحمد حسن الزيات في كتابه (( تاريخ الأدب )) (7) 
التمثيل بمعناه الحديث لم تعرفه اللغة العربية إلا في أواسط القرن الماضي وكان (( اللبنانيون )) أسبق الشرقيين إلى اقتباسه لتخرجهم في المدارس الأجنبية ودراستهم للآداب الفرنجية . 
وأول من فعل ذلك منهم ( ....... ) فقد مثل أول رواية عربية : سنة 1840 م ... إلخ (8) 
هذا هو كلام أهل الاختصاص في إرجاع هذا العمل إلي مصدره الأول . 
* * * *
أما علماء الشرع فلهم نصيب – أيضاً – في تبيين أصله ومنشئه . 
قال شيخ الإسلام – رحمه الله – في التعريف بعيد (( الشعانين )) عند النصارى : أن ذلك مشابهة لما جري للمسيح – عليه السلام – حين دخل بيت المقدس .... وكان اليهود قد وكلوا قوماً معهم عصى ، يضربونه بها ، فأورقت تلك العصي ... فعيد (( الشعانين )) مشابهة لذلك الأمر . وهو الذي سمي في شروط عمر – رضي الله عنه – وكتب الفقه : أن لا يظهروه في دار الإسلام )) . ا هـ (9) . 
وقال عبد الله بن الصديق في رسالته (( إزالة الالتباس )) : 
(( التمثيل لا يعرف إلا عن طريق الأوربيين وهم الذين أظهروه في الشرق )) . ا هـ . 
قال أحمد بن الصديق في رسالته (( إقامة الدليل على حرمة التمثيل )) 
(( فهو مما ابتدعه الكفار )) . ا هـ . 
وقد علم مما تقدم أن التمثيل نشأ عند اليونان ، فالنصارى ، فالحضارة الغربية الكافرة ، وأنه من خصائصهم وشعائرهم . وأن العرب لم يعرفوه إلا بعد الانفتاح على العالم الغربي ،والإعجاب بحضارته وتقييم الأفعال والأخلاق بميزانه . 
ويوضح زكي طليمات (10) أسباب عزوف المسلمين عن فن (( التمثيل )) فيقول : 
إن من أبرز الأسباب التي تصرف الذهنية الإسلامية عن الأخذ بأسباب التعبير عن طريق (( المسرحية )) للدعاية والتفسير هو : أن العقيدة الإسلامية على وضوح أركانها ، وجلاء تعاليمها ومنطق أحكامها ، عقيدة لا يشوبها لبس ولا غموض ، يتطلبان تحايلاً في التفسير ... إلى أن قال : مثل هذه العقيدة القوية في معنوياتها ، البسيطة في شعائرها ، القائمة على مناهضة كل مظهر من مظاهر تعدد الأرباب ، وما يتصل به من فنون السحر ، لإحياء طقوسه ، ومناسكه ، لا يمكن أن تتمخض عن فن تمثيلي )) . ا هـ . 
فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك أن العرب بطبيعة عقلهم ينظرون إلى الكليات ، عرفنا إلى أي مدى نجد التباين الضخم بين الأدب العربي ، والآداب الأجنبية في مجال القصة والمسرح . ا هـ . نقلاً عن كتاب (( كتاب الفنون والمسرح )) لأنور الجندي ص 20-21 . 
ويقول أحمد باكثير معللاً عدم وجود فن التمثيل عند العرب : 
(( إذا لم يوجد المسرح عن العرب في جاهليتهم ، فأحرى ألا يوجد لديهم بعد الإسلام ، الذي قضي على تلك الوثنية ، وأعاد إليهم دين التوحيد كأصفى ما يكون . وتقديس الأشخاص من مظاهر الوثنية ،والإسلام ينهى عن ذلك نهياً تاماً ، مما أدى إلى عدم ظهور (( الدراما )) لأن نشأة (( الدراما )) في عهودها الوثنية كانت قائمة على تقديس من كانوا ملوكاً أو أبطالاً ، ثم ألهوهم بعد وفاتهم )) . ا هـ (11) 
قال أنور الجندي : 
(( وبالجملة فقد كانت هذه الفنون المختلفة ، ومنها (( القصة )) و (( المسرح )) دخيلة على الأدب العربي ، والفكر الإسلامي ، لأنها نتاج مجتمعات أخرى ، وقائمة على ظروف وأوضاع لم يعرض لها المجتمع الإسلامي القائم على روح التوحيد الخالص ، والذي يعتبر الأخلاق جزء لا يتجزأ من العقيدة الدينية )) . ا هـ . (12) 

فصــــــــــــل
وقد رمي جماعة من المستشرقين : الأدب العربي بالتأخر ، لعدم وجود فن (( التمثيل )) فيه ، مما أثار نزعة عرقية عند أدباء العرب ، فراحوا ينبشون الكتب ، بغية الحصول على وثيقة (( تمثيلية )) عند المتقدمين يرفعون بها ما عابهم به المستشرقون . (13) 
ولكنهم لم يظفروا بنص واحد يفصح عن وجود التمثيل بأصوله الحاضرة عند المسلمين ، بينما وجدوا ما يعتبرونه نواة للتمثيل عند العرب ، وفيما يلي ذكر بعض ذلك ، لرفع اللبس ، الذي قد ينجم عن قولهم : (( إن التمثيل أصلاً عند المسلمين )) 
فمن ذلك ما ذكره أحمد بن الصديق في (( جؤنة العطار )) ج 1/7 نقلاً عن (( العقد الفريد )) : (( أن بعض الصوفية في زمن المهدي العباسي كان يصعد تلاً ثم يقول : ما فعل النبيون ... ؟ أليسوا في أعلى عليين ... وهكذا يأتي بكبار الصحابة والخلفاء ويحاكم كلاً منهم ويقضي فيه قضاءه ا هـ بتصرف . 
وهذه القصة لا تدل على وجود التمثيل عند العرب لوجوه : 
أولاً : من ذكرها هو ابن عبد ربه – فيه تشيع شنيع . والقصة فيها سب لمعاوية رضي الله عنه – فلا يبعد أن ذلك من اختلاق الشيعة . 
ولما تكلم صاحب (( العقد )) على خالد بن عبد الله القسري قال فيه ابن كثير : 
(( وقد نسب إليه صاحب العقد أشياء لا تصح ، لأن صاحب العقد كان فيه تشيع شنيع ، ومغالاة في أهل البيت ... )) ا هـ (14) 
ثانياً : على تقدير ثبوتها في ذاك الزمن ، فإنها تصرف فرد صوفي ، لا يجوز أن ينسب عصره إلى ذلك الفعل لمجرد فعله ، لا سيما وأنه لم ينتشر . وعند الصوفية ما هو أحط من هذا الفعل ، يعرفه من نظر في سيرهم . وما أحسن ما قاله عمر الدسوقي في كتابه (( المسرحية )) على هذه القصة : 
(( ويذكرنا ما كان يفعله هذا الصوفي ... بالمسرحية الأخلاقية التي عنيت بها الكنيسة )) . ا هـ (15) 
ثالثاً : لو أن هذه القصة على تقدير ثبوتها – بلغت العلماء وأهل الفضل لأنكروها – قطعاً – لما فيها من المنكرات ، كجعل هذا الصوفي نفسه في منزلة الرب – تعالى وتقدس – وسب الصحابي الجليل معاوية بن أبي سفيان – رضي الله عنهما – وغير ذلك . 
فهذه أوجه فيها نفي وجود التمثيل عند العرب بهذه القصة وفيها إبطال الاستدلال بهذه القصة أو الاستئناس بها على التمثيل – إن صحت - . 
ومما ذكروه أيضاً ما يسمي (( خيال الظل )) وهو نوع من أنواع اللهو بالدمى جمع دمية ، وهي : الصنم (16). وهي شبيهة بلعب الأطفال المجسمة الآن . 
وهي ثلاثة أنواع : 
الأول : الدمى التي تحرك بالأسلاك . 
الثاني : الدمى التي تحرك بالأيدي 
الثالث : خيال الظل (17) 
وقد عرف (( لاندو )) خيال الظل فقال : 
(( هو نوع من العروض المسرحية تعتمد على تسليط الظلال على شاشة تظهر الأشكال أمام المشاهدين )) ا هـ . 
وقال العلامة أحمد تيمور في كتابه (( التصوير عند العرب )) : 
(( تماثيل خيال الظل : لعبة معروفة تتخذ شخوصها من جلود ، وتحك بعصي من وراء ثوب أبيض مشدود ، فيظهر خيالها فيه . 
ويقال أن أصلها من لعب الهند القديمة : 
وأقدم ما وصل إليه علمنا عن اشتغال العرب بها ، أنها كانت من ملاهي القصر بمصر ، مدة الفاطميين .... )) . ا هـ . 
وترجع أقدم نصوص (( خيال الظل )) – عند العرب – إلى أواخر القرن السابع الهجري ، حيث كتب الطبيب المصري محمد بن دانيال ( 647 هـ -710 هـ ) ثلاث روايات بالشعر والنثر المسجوع . أولها : (( طيف الخيال )) ، وثانيها : (( عجيب وغريب )) وثالثها : (( المتيم )) 
قال الكاتب (( لاندو )) عن روايته (( عجيب وغريب )) : 
(( وفي المسرحية ليس هناك حبكة مفتعلة ، وإنما تدور المسرحية حول مواقف من حياة الأشخاص ، مما يذكرنا بقصص المقامات والقصص الشعبية )) . ا هـ . (18) 
فما كتبه ابن دانيال لم يمثل على مسرح ، وإنما هو محفوظ في القرطاس ، شأن المقامات الأدبية والروايات القصصية ذلك الوقت . 
ومما يجدر إيراده هنا ما ذكره السخاوي في كتابه (( التبر المسبوك)) في حوادث شهر ذي القعدة من سنة 885 هـ حيث قال : 
(( وفي يوم الثلاثاء العشرين منه حرق السلطان ما مع أصحاب (( خيال الظل )) من الشخوص ، ونحوها ، وكتب عليهم قسائم في عدم العود لفعله . 
ونعم الصنع جوزي خيراً )) ا هـ كلام السخاوي (19) . 
وفي (( درر الفوائد المنظمة )) للجريري : أن أحد السلاطين حمله معه ، لما ذهب إلى الحج سنة 778 هـ ، فأنكر الناس ذلك عليه )) . ا هـ (20) 
وقد ذكر بعض المؤرخين بيتين من الشعر ورد فيهما ذكر (( خيال الظل )) 
هما 
رأيت خيال الظل أكبر عبــرة           لمن كان في علم الحقي،قة راقي 
شخوص وأشـباح تمر وتنقضي             الكل يفـني والمحـرك بـاقي 
وقد أختلف في نسبتها ، فنسبها الأتابكي ( 874 هـ ) في (( النجوم الزاهرة )) ( 6/176 ) إلى ابن الجوزي ( 597 هـ ) . 
ونسبها المرادي ( 1206 هت ) في (( سلك الدرر )) ( 1/133 ) إلي الإمام الشافعي ( 204 هـ ) 
وعلى كل فإن نسبة البيتين لأحدهما تحتاج إلى توثيق ، ولا أظن ثبوتها عنهما ، وذلك لأن خيال الظل بمعناه الذي نقل إلينا فيه منكر متفق على تحريمه هو الصور المجسمة ( الأصنام الصغيرة ) وينزه الإمام الشافعي ، وابن الجوزي عن ضرب العبر بذلك . 
والناظر في نسبة كثير من المقطوعات الشعرية ، المنثورة في كتب الأدب والتاريخ ، يري عجباً من اضطراب النسبة إلى قائل البيت حتى أن البيت الواحد لينسب إلى أربعة أو خمسة ، مما يدفع إلى عدم الجزم بنسبته لواحد بعينه . 
ومما ذكروه – أيضاً – أصلاً للتمثيل : فن القصة . فإنها موجودة عند المتقدمين..
وحتى لا أطيل في الكلام عن فن القصة أكتفي بنقل كلام لأنور الجندي في كتابه (( الفنون والمسرح )) تحت عنوان : ( القصة فن دخيل ) قال : 
(( ولا شك الآن أن هدف القصة في الآداب الغربية هو : إعطاء الشعوب جرعة من الخيال ، للتعويض عن الواقع ، وأن القصة الخرافية الوثنية هي اللذة الكاذبة ، التي تعطي الوهم بدلاً من إعطاء الحقيقة . 
أما المسلم فإنه لا يحتاج إليها ، لأنه يعيش في جو من الوضوح والصراحة بين أوامر الدين ونواهيه . 
لقد عرف الأدب الإسلامي العربي (( الصدق )) القصصي فيما روى القرآن من قصص وما وجه إليه الفكر من التحرك داخل إطار الواقع ، لا يدخل في إطار الشر والإباحة .
ولذلك فقد كان الإسلام حريصاً على أن يعيش المسلم في واقعه وأن لا يتخذ وسائل الخداع الكاذبة المخدرة سبيلاً إلى إخراجه إلى عالم الأوهام . 
ولقد قدم القرآن الكريم للمسلم القصة الصادقة بعيداً عن الأسطورة والخيال الوثني والوهم ... وما زال مفهوم القصة الإسلامي في اللغة العربية وهو : الإخبار بالواقع المجرد ، وتتبع آثار الحقيقة ، ولا يفهم منه تأليف الحكايات ، أو تلفيق الوقائع ، أو اصطناع الأخبار المكذوبة التي تصدر عن الكبت والظلم ... 
قال : ومن هنا فإن النقد الأدبي الإسلامي المصدر يرفض أمثال قصص (( شهرزاد )) و (( ألف ليلة وليلة )) وغيرها من الأساطير ، لأنها لا تمثل مفهوم الإسلام الصحيح . 
وغاية ما يقال في هذا : إن الإسلام عزل المجتمع الإسلامي عن الإباحيات والخياليات المغرقة في الخرافات ، وطبع الفكر الإسلامي ،والمجتمع بطابع التوحيد والفطرة والواقعية بعيداً عن المغالاة والإسراف . 
أما المسرح فإنه دخيل وافد ، وليس فنا أصيلاً لا في الأدب العربي ، ولا في المجتمع العربي الإسلامي )) . ا هـ (21) 
هذا وإن هناك وقائع ذكرت ، لتقرير وجود نواة (( التمثيل )) عند العرب ، غير ما ذكر ، إلا أنني أذكر خلاصة خرج بها الأستاذ عمر الدسوقي – رئيس قسم الدراسات الأدبية بكلية دار العلوم – في كتابه (( المسرحية – نشأتها وتاريخها وأصولها )) ، بعد أن عرض ما يدل على وجود أصول التمثيل عند العرب ، قال : 
(( ومهما يكن من أمر فإن المسرحية الحديثة – كما عرفتها أوربا – لم تدخل مصر إلا بعد عصر النهضة ، وبعد اتصالها بالأدب الغربي )) . ا هـ . (22) 
وهذا الذي خرج به الأستاذ هو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه . وهو الذي لا يليق بالمسلمين ولا بالعرب سواه . 
قال الدكتور محمد يوسف نجم – رئيس دائرة اللغة العربية وآدابها وأستاذ الأدب العربي الحديث في الجامعة الأمريكية ببيروت : 
(( المسرح بمعناه الاصطلاحي الدقيق ، فن جديد ، ولج باب حضارتنا في النهضة الحديثة التي أعقبت الحملة الفرنسية على مصر . وإذا أردنا الحديث عن المسرح ، كفن له أصوله وأدبه ، فعلينا أن نسقط من حديثنا ألوان الملاهي الشعبية التي قد تحوي مشابه من الفن ولكنها تختلف عنه اختلافاً كبيراً ، إذ لابد من التحديد الدقيق الذي يهيئ لنا تمييز هذا الفن عن غيره من ألوان التسلية الشعبية ، كخيال الظل والقره قوز وأعمال المقلدين والشعراء الشعبيين ، فمثل هذه الألوان ، لا تندرج في سجل هذا الفن وإن حوت بعض عناصره التشكيلية )) . ا هـ (23) 
وقد قرأت في الفصل الماضي ما قاله جماعة من أدباء العرب – نصارى ومسلمين – عن نفي وجود هذا الفن بصورته الحالية – دينية كانت أو غيرها – عند المسلمين إلى عصر النهضة الأدبية الحديثة المهجنة . 
وأخيراً أختم هذا الفصل بما كتبه محمد السنوسي ( 1313 هـ ) في (( الرحلة الحجازية )) له ، عندما تكلم عما شاهده من (( التياترو )) – التمثيل – في بلاد النصارى ، فقال – وهو لا يري مانعاً من إقامة التمثيل : 
(( قلت وبالوقوف عند حد الصدق ، وسلامة القصد ، لم يبق مانع في الحكاية بالمثال في المسارح . 
هذا وإن نظرنا إلى مجرد العمل ، أما إن نظرنا إلى ما يصحبه من الاجتماع الذي لا ينبني إلا على النساء والغلمان من اللاعبين المتفرجين . ونظرنا إلى أنه عمل جاهلي في الأصل ، نصراني في الحالة الراهنة ، فأصول شريعتنا الإسلامية تمنعه بدون نزاع . 
وكذلك تشخيص الروايات للسخف مما نهي عنه . وفي الحديث : (( ويل للذي يحدث فيكذب ليضحك منه ويل له ويل له )) . وهو من اللغو المجتنب لا محالة )) . ا هـ (24) 
6 ) ط 3 – مكتبة : دار صادر ، بيروت : ص 308 -309 -310 . 
7 ) ص 427 . ط الرسالة عام 1374 هـ . . 
8 ) وللمزيد من هذه المعلومات ينظر : (( الأدب اليوناني القديم )) للدكتور علي عبد الواحد وافي . ط دار المعرب بمصر ص 132 -245 ، و (( النقد الأدبي )) للدكتور بدوي طبانة . ص 142 . 
9 ) الاقتضاء 1/478 . 
10 ) زكي طليمات وعلي باكثير – اللذان نقلت عنهما – من كتاب التمثيلية العربية ، وليسا من العلماء والكلام المنقول عنهما هو في محاولة تفسير السبب المانع للعرب من إحياء هذا الفن اليوناني . وهناك تفسيرات لذلك عند الأدباء العصريين كثيرة ،ولكن المتأمل ري أن ما ذكره الكاتبان هو أرجى الأسباب وأقربها من الصواب . ينظر : (( القصة في الأدب العربي )) لمحمود تيمور ص 62 مبحث لماذا لم يعرف العرب المسرح ؟ . . 
11 ) فن المسرحية – علي أحمد باكثير ص 22 . وقد نقله عنه أنور الجندي في كتابه (( الفنون والمسرح )) بتصرف ص 22 وهو المثبت هنا . . 
12 ) الفنون والمسرح ص 23 . 
13 ) أر إلي ذلك الدكتور يوسف عوض في مقدمته ترجمة لكتاب (( لاندو )) ( تاريخ المسرح العربي ) . ص 5 ط دار القلم بيروت 
14 ) البداية والنهاية ( 10/21 ) . . 
15 ) المسرحية – عمر الدسوقي ص 16 . ط دار الفكر العربي . 
16 ) ينظر اللسان 2/143 . ط المعارف المصرية . 
17 ) تاريخ المسرح العربي – تأليف (( لاندو )) ترجمة يوسف عوض . ص 19 . 
18 ) المصدر السابق . 
19 ) (( التبر المسبوك في ذيل السلوك )) ص 353 ط الكليات الأزهرية وقد أفاد ذلك العلامة أحمد تيمور في كتابه (( التصوير عند العرب )) ص 85 ، ط لجنة التأليف والترجمة والنشر بمصر . 
20 ) بواسطة (( التصوير عند العرب )) ص 85
21 ) الفنون المسرحية – أنور الجندي – ص 17-19 . ط دار الإصلاح . 
22 ) المسرحية ص 18 – ط . دار الفكر العربي . 
23 ) المسرحية في الأدب الحديث ص 17 . 17 . ط . دار الثقافة . 
24 )الرحلة الحجازية ج 1 /159 .  
من صفحة28--39

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

فصـــــــــــــ  ل
الدليل الأول على تحريم التمثيلأن (( التمثيل )) شعيرة من شعائر الوثنية اليونانية ، والكنيسة النصرانية ، يقوم بها أولئك تقرباً إلى آلهتهم وهؤلاء إحياء لسيرة عيسى بن مريم – عليه وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم – كما تقدم هذا قريباً . 
وما دام أن الأمر كذلك ، فإن إقامة هذه التمثيليات موروث عنهم ومقتبس من طقوسهم وشعائرهم . 
أما المسلمون من لدن زمن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى وقت قريب فإنهم لم يقيموها ، لا تعبداً ، ولا عادة  
بل لما وفد إلينا التمثيل من البلاد الغربية ، وقام أحد المعجبين بهم ، بإنشاء مسرح للتمثيل بدمشق ، عرض عليه بعض الروايات الغنائية ، أنكر عليه بعض الشيوخ إتيانه بهذه البدعة وشكوه إلى حكومة (( الأستانة )) فمنع من الاستمرار في هذا العمل (25) . 

ومن القواعد المقررة والأمور المسلمة ، أن مخالفة الكفار في تقاليدهم وعاداتهم مطلب شرعي ، ومقصد إسلامي ، فكيف بعباداتهم وشعائرهم ؟ 
وقد ثبت أن أصل التمثيل شعيرة من شعائرهم ، وهو الآن من عاداتهم ، فيجب على المسلم الابتعاد عنه ، تديناً ، لما في ذلك من مخالفتهم ومنابذتهم . 

وقد أجمع العلماء على تحريم مشابهتهم في عباداتهم ،وشعائرهم بل قد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين عن الصلاة لله في وقت عبادة الكفار ، قطعاً لمادة التشبه ، وتنويهاً ببشاعة جرمها . 
قال تعالى: ( وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ ) [ المائدة : 51 ] . 
وقال تعالى :(فَاسْتَمْتَعْت  ُم بِخَلاقِكُمْ كَمَا اسْتَمْتَعَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُم بِخَلاقِهِمْ وَخُضْتُمْ كَالَّذِي خَاضُوا ) [ التوبة : 69 ] 
وفيها التوبيخ لمن تشبه بأهل الكفر والفسوق في شيء من قبائحهم ومنكراتهم . 
وفي المسند وسنن أبي داود عن ابن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )) . 
قال الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية : (( وهذا الحديث أقل أحواله أن يقتضي تحريم التشبه بهم ، كما في قوله تعالي : ( وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ ) [ المائدة : 51 ] .

ثم قال شيخ الإسلام : 
(( وبكل حال : يقتضي تحريم التشبه بعلة كونه تشبها والتشبه : يعم من فعل الشيء لأجل أنهم فعلوه . وهو نادر ومن تبع غيره في فعل ، لغرض له في ذلك ، إذا كان أصل الفعل مأخوذاً عن ذلك الغير فأما من فعل الشيء واتفق أن الغير فعله أيضاً ولم يأخذ أحدهما عن صاحبه ، ففي كون هذا تشبهاً نظر . لكن قد ينهى عن هذا ، لئلا يكون ذريعة إلى التشبه ولما فيه من المخالفة (26) . كما أمر بصبغ اللحى ، وإحفاء الشوارب ،مع أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( غيروا الشيب ولا تشبهوا باليهود )) ، دليل على أن التشبه بهم يحصل بغير قصد منا ، ولا فعل ، بل بمجرد ترك تغيير ما خلق فينا وهذا أبلغ من الموافقة الفعلية الاتفاقية ... )) إلخ كلامه رحمه الله . 

وإذا نظرت إلى هذا التقرير البديع في مسألة التشبه ، ثم أعملت النظر في تتبع أصول (( التمثيل )) وإلى أي ملة يرجع ، وفي أي قوم ينتشر ، ومن أي بلد وفد إلينا ، تيقنت حرمته ،ونكارته ، وقنعت بوجوب هجره وتركه . 
وإذا تقرر أن التمثيل من عبادات الكفار ، ثم سار من عاداتهم ، وتقرر ضابط المشابهة عند أهل السنة والجماعة ، فلا بأس بإيراد بعض الأدلة الصحيحة الصريحة الناهية عن التشبه بالمشركين في كل ما هو من خصائصهم . 
فمن ذلك قول الله تعالي : 
( ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَى شَرِيعَةٍ مِّنَ الأَمْرِ فَاتَّبِعْهَا وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ ) [ الجاثية : 18 ] 
قال شيخ الإسلام : (( وأهواؤهم : هو ما يهوونه ، وما عليه المشركون من هديهم الظاهر ، الذي هو من موجبات دينهم الباطل ، وتوابع ذلك ، فهم يهوونه ، وموافقتهم فيه إتباع لما يهوونه . 
ولهذا : يفرح الكافرون بموافقة المسلمين في بعض أمورهم ، ويسرون به ، ويودون أن لو بذلوا عظيماً ليحصل ذلك . 
      ولو فرض أن ليس الفعل من إتباع أهوائهم ، فلا ريب أن مخالفتهم في ذلك أحسم لمادة متابعتهم ، واعون على حصول مرضاة الله في تركها . وأن موافقتهم في ذلك قد تكون ذريعة إلى موافقتهم في غيره ، فإن من حام حول الحمى أوشك أن يواقعه ... )) إلخ ا هـ (( الاقتضاء 1/85 )) . 
   ومن ذلك قوله تعالي : ( وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُم بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ العِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ وَاقٍ ) [ الرعد : 37 ] 
   قال شيخ الإسلام : ومتابعتهم فيما يختصون به من دينهم ، وتوابع دينهم ، اتباع لأهوائهم . بل يحصل إتباع أهوائهم بما هو دون ذلك . 
ومن ذلك قوله تعالي : ( ولا يكونوا كالذين أوتوا الكتب من قبل فطال عليهم الأمد ... ) الآية . 
قال ابن كثير – رحمه الله - : (( ولهذا نهى الله المؤمنين أن يتشبهوا بهم في شيء من الأمور الأصلية والفرعية )) ا هـ (( التفسير 4/310 )) 
ومن ذلك ما ثبت عن عمرو بن عبسة أنه قال : (( قلت يا نبي الله أخبرني عما علمك الله ، وأجهله . أخبرني عن الصلاة . قال ( (( صل صلاة الصبح ثم أقصر عن الصلاة حتى تطلع الشمس حتى ترتفع فإنها تطلع حين تطلع بين قرني شيطان وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفار . ثم صل فإن الصلاة مشهودة محضورة حتى يستقل الظل بالرمح ، ثم أقصر عن الصلاة ، فإن حينئذ تسجر جهنم ، فإذا أقبل الفيء فصل ، فإن الصلاة مشهودة محضورة ، حتى تصلي العصر ثم أقصر عن الصلاة حتى تغرب الشمس ، فإنها تغرب بين قرني شيطان ، وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفار )) رواه مسلم . 

فقد نهي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ، ووقت الغروب معللاً بأنها تطلع وتغرب بين قرني شيطان ،وأنه يسجد لها الكفار حينئذ . 

ووجه الدلالة من الحديث يتبين بعد معرفة ثلاثة أمور : 
أولاً : أن كل مؤمن لا يقصد السجود إلا لله تعالي . 
ثانياً : أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أن طلوع الشمس وغروبها بين قرني شيطان . 
ثالثاً : أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أن الكفار يسجدون لها ذلك الوقت . 
إذا تبين هذا ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الصلاة في هذه الأوقات – مع استقرار الأمور الثلاثة المذكورة – قطعاً لمادة التشبه ، وسداً للذريعة . 
        فإذا كان هذا في عبادة الله محضة ، فما الظن بمشابهتهم في عبادة وثنية ، وطقوس شركية ، أو عادة من خصائصهم – كما هو الحال في التمثيل – لا ريب أن هذا بالنهي أولى ، وبالاجتناب أحرى . 
ومن ذلك – أيضاً – ما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي غطفان المري قال : 
سمعت عبد الله بن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – يقول حين صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عاشوراء ، وأمر بصيامه : قالوا يا رسول الله ، إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( فإذا كان العام المقبل إن شاء الله صمنا اليوم التاسع )) قال : فلم يأت العام المقبل حتى توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
  وروى سعيد بن منصور عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – أنه قال : (( صوموا التاسع والعاشر ، خالفوا اليهود )) . 
ومن ذالك ما رواه مسلم عن جبير بن نفير عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : رأي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علي ثوبين معصفرين فقال : (( إن هذا من ثياب الكفار فلا تلبسها )) 
قال شيخ الإسلام : (( علل النهي عن لبسها بأنها : من ثياب الكفار . وسواء أراد أنها مما يستحقه الكفار ، بأنهم يستمتعون بخلاقهم في الدنيا ، أو مما يعتاده الكفار لذلك )) . 
كما أنه في الحديث قال : (( إنهم يستمتعون بآنية الذهب والفضة في الدنيا وهي للمؤمنين في الآخرة )) . 
ولهذا كان العلماء يجعلون اتخاذ الحرير ،وأواني الذهب والفضة تشبهاً بالكفار. 
ففي الصحيحين عن أبي عثمان النهدي قال : كتب إلينا عمر – رضي الله عنه – ونحن بأذربيجان : 
(( ... وإياكم والتنعم وزى أهل الشرك ... )) هذا لفظ مسلم . وروى أبو بكر الخلال أن حذيفة أتى بيتاً ، فرأي شيئاً من زى العجم ، فخرج وقال : (( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم )) . 
وقال السواق : كنا في وليمة ، فجاء أحمد بن حنبل ، فلما دخل نظر إلى كرسي في الدار عليه فضة . فخرج فلحقه صاحب الدار ، فنفض يده في وجهه ، وقال : زى المجوس زى المجوس )) !! ا هـ (( الاقتضاء 1/317 بتصرف )) . 
     فإن كان هذا من مشابهتهم في لباسهم ،وأثاث بيوتهم ، فما يكون حال (( التمثيل )) الذي هو بهم أخص من الثوب المعصفر ؟! 
ومن ذلك ما رواه البخاري عن مسروق عن عائشة – رضي الله عنها – أنها كانت تكره أن يجعل يده في خاصرته ، وتقول : (( إن اليهود تفعله )) . 
قال شيخ الإسلام – لما ذكر الأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن الصلاة في أماكن العذاب : 
(( فإذا كانت الشريعة قد جاءت بالنهي عن مشاركة الكفار في المكان الذي حل بهم فيه العذاب ، فكيف بمشاركتهم في الأعمال التي يعملونها )) ا هـ 
والأدلة على تقرير هذا الأصل كثيرة جداً في الكتاب والسنة والآثار والإجماع وقد أستقصى طرفاً منها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتابه (( اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم )) فيجدر بكل طالب حق أن يكون هذا الكتاب من مقروءاته . 
ولو لم يكن في الأدلة المحرمة لهذا (( التمثيل )) إلا هذا الدليل لكان كافياً في إثبات حرمته قطعاً ،وإبطال قول من قال بالجواز تعلقاً بشبه لا تثبت أمام هذا الدليل الجبل ، الذي بنى عليه العلماء أحكاماً كثيرة وأخذوا منه قواعد صلبة تحكم سير المستجدات في بحر الفقه الإسلامي . 

  ومن العجب أن بعض القائلين بجواز التمثيل قد منعوا أموراً لأنها مشابهة للكفار في عاداتهم وتقاليدهم . وهاهم يجيزون التشبه بهم في عباداتهم وشعائرهم ... !! فإلى الله المشتكي من هذا المنهج المضطرب الذي يحكمه السذاجة أو الهوى ، وكم قد جنى هذا المنهج البائس على أهل السنة والجماعة ،وزعزع قواعدهم الراسية ، حتى نال منها المبتدعة ،وضربوا بعضها ببعض . 

ولقد صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما قال : (( لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم شبراً بشبرا وذراعاً بذراع . حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه )) . قالوا يا رسول الله : اليهود والنصارى ؟ قال : (( فمن ؟ )) . أخرجه الشيخان من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري .

25 ) ينظر (( الأعلام )) للزركلي 1/248 ، أفاد ذلك العلامة بكر أبو زيد . 
26 ) إذا كان هذا حكم الشيخ فيما فعله المسلمون والكفار اتفاقاً لا تشبهاً ولا تقليداً ، فما الظن بما فوق ذلك ؟ فتنبه ! .   
من صفحة 42--48

الرجاء عدم الرد

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

فصــــــــــل
الدليل الثاني على تحريم التمثيل 

 أن التمثيل لا يخلوا من حالتين : 
- إما أن يكون أسطورة خيالية ، لا واقع لها ولا حقيقة 
- وإما أن يكون واقعة سالفة ، قام بها أشخاص معينون ، على سبيل الحقيقة . 
- وعلى كلا الحالتين فهو حرام ، بدلالة الكتاب والسنة وإجماع العلماء . 

أما الحالة الأولي : 
فهي كذب والكذب محرم . ووجه كونها كذباً أمور منها : 
1- تسمية القائمين بها بغير أسمائهم 
2- الانتساب إلى غير الأب الحقيقي . 
3- تقمص شخصية غير شخصية الممثل كقاض ، أو طبيب ، وبائع ... 
4- الأيمان التي تقع على أمر ماض أو حاضر يعلم كذبه و تخيله. 
5- التظاهر بالأمراض والعاهات ، أو الجهل ، أو الخبال ، وقد علم ضده . 
6- الخروج بمظهر الصلاح الكامل ، أو الفساد الكامل ، أو الوسط . 
فالأول إن سلم من الكذب فهو تزكية . 

والثاني إن سلم – أيضاً – من الكذب فهو هتك لستر الله . 
وهذه الأوجه وغيرها مما يتضمن الكذب ، لا تخلو منها (( تمثيلية )) قط ، لعدم تصور الإبداع من غيرها . 
فمنع التمثيل لهذا الدليل قوي ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حرم الكذب ،ولم يرخص فيه ، إلا في مواضع سيأتي تناولها ، وخلاف العلماء في المراد بها . 
فعن عبد الله بن عمرو – رضي الله عنهما – أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (( أربع من كن فيه كان منافقاً خالصاً ومن كانت فيه خصلة منهن كان فيه خصلة من النفاق )) ،وفيه : إذا حدث كذب )) أخرجه الشيخان . 
وعن سعد بن أبي وقاص رفعه (( يطبع المؤمن على كل شيء إلا الخيانة والكذب )) . أخرجه البزار . وقال الحافظ : سنده قوي ،ورجح الدارقطني وقفه . 

شبهة : 
قد يقول قائل : إن المشاهدين (( للتمثيل )) يعلمون أن (( الممثل )) ليس هو (( الممثل )) فلا تحصل مضرة ، ولا يترتب على ذلك أكل مال مسلم ، ولا أخذ حقه . 
والجواب أن الأحاديث الدالة على تحريم الكذب عامة ، فلا تخصص إلا بما خصصه الشرع ، والصورة المذكورة لم يأت دليل صحيح صريح في تخصيصها ، فلا عبرة بالتخمين ، ولا وجه للتخصيص . ولو فتح باب الكذب الذي لا مضرة فيه ، لامتطاه أناس رواغون ،وحصل به المفاسد ما لا يخفى . 
وقد جاء ما يدل على تحريم الكذب مطلقاً في قول جماعة من الصحابة ففي (( الأدب المفرد )) للبخاري و (( تهذيب الآثار )) لابن جرير ، عن ابن مسعود رضي الله تعالي عنه – قال : (لا يصلح الكذب في جد ولا هزل ، ولا أن يعد أحدكم ولده شيئاً ثم لا ينجز له)
 . وفي لفظ : والذي لا إله غيره لا يصلح الكذب في هزل ولا جد . اقرأوا إن شئتم : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ) [ التوبة : 119 ] 
وفي سنن أبي داود عن أبي أمامة – رضي الله عنه – مرفوعاً : (( أنا زعيم بيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب ولو كان مازحاً )) . 
وفي الصحيحين عن أسماء أن امرأة قالت : يا رسول الله إن لي ضرة ، فهل علي جناح إن تشبعت من زوجي غير الذي يعطيني ؟ قال : ((المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور )) . وسيأتي الكلام عن هذا الحديث مفصلاً إن شاء الله . 
وفي سنن أبي داود من حديث عبد الله بن عامر قال : أتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيتنا ،وأنا صبي ، قال : فذهبت أخرج لألعب . فقالت أمي تعال أعطيك . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أما إنك لو لم تعطه شيئاً ، كتبت عليك كذبة )) حسنه العلامة العراقي ، والشيخ الألباني . 
وقال : وله شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة بلفظ : (( من قال لصبي تعال هاك ، ثم لم يعطه شيئاً فهي كذبة )) . 
قال العلامة الروياني في (( البحر ))
من كذب قصداً ردت شهادته ، وإن لم يضر غيره ، لأن الكذب حرام بكل حال ... )) . ا هـ . 
بواسطة نقل الهيتمي عنه في (( الزواجر )) 2/195 .
وروي عن علي – رضي الله عنه – أنه قال : (( إن أصحاب الشطرنج أكذب الناس – أو من أكذب الناس – يقول أحدهم قتلت وما قتل )) 
ومن المعلوم أن أصحاب الشطرنج يعملون – ويعلم المتفرجون عليهم – بأنهم ما قتلوا أحداً . ومع ذلك قال فيهم علي – رضي الله عنه - ذلك . 

شبهة أخرى : 
قد يحتج محتج بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ليس الكذاب الذي يصلح بين الناس ويقول خيراً وينمي خيراً )) على جواز التمثيل لما فيه من الإصلاح العام.
والجواب: أن لفظ الحديث لا يساعد على هذا المحمل. فإن قوله : (( بين الناس )) يدل على وجود الشحناء والخصومة بينهم ، وأن المصلح بينهم يجوز له – خاصة – إزالة هذا الشجار بالأخف فالأخف ، فإن لم يندفع بالصدف ، انتقل إلى التعريض أو الكذب . أشار إلى هذا شراح الحديث . 
وتخصيص الجواز للمصلح ، مع الحالات الأخرى المنصوص عليها ، دليل صريح على المنع من استعمال الكذب في غيرها . 
هذا على التسليم بأن المراد بالكذب هنا : الإخبار بخلاف الواقع . أما على القول الآخر ، وهو أن المراد بالكذب هنا : التعرض فلا حاجة بنا إلى الجواب عن هذه الشبهة . 
والقول بأن المراد بالكذب هنا : التعريض ، قول وجيه ، نصره جمع من العلماء . 
قال ابن جرير الطبري في (( تهذيب الآثار )) : 
(( والصواب من القول في ذلك عندي : قول من قال : إن الكذب الذي أذن فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحرب ،وفي الإصلاح بين الناس ،وعند المرأة ، يستصلح به : هو ما كان من تعريض بنجاته نحو الصدق ، غير أنه يحتمل المعنى الذي فيه الخديعة للعدو ... )) إلخ . 
ثم قال : 
(( ... فأما صريح الكذب فذلك غير جائز لأحد في شيء ،كما قال عبد الله ابن مسعود : لا يصلح الكذب في جد ولا هزل . للأخبار التي ذكرتها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما مضى بتحريمه الكذب )) . ا هت . 
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – في (( الرد على البكري )) :
(( الوجه السابع : أن يقال : هذه الكلمات من باب المعاريض والمعرض يقصد معنى والمستمع يفهم غيره . والكلام مبدوءة عناية المتكلم ، ومنتهاه إفهام المستمع ، فالمعرض إذا عنى حقاً والمستمع فهم باطلاً ، كان الكلام صدقاً باعتبار ... (27) كذباً باعتبار الإفهام . 
ولهذا لم يرخص في المعاريض فيما يجب بيانه لمثل البيع والشهادة والإفتاء ونحو ذلك باتفاق ،ويجوز للمظلوم التعريض في الأيمان وغيرها. 
وأما من ليس بظالم ولا مظلوم ففيه ثلاثة أقوال في مذهب أحمد وغيره : قيل يجوز له التعريض . وقيل : لا يجوز مع اليمين ، ويجوز بدونها . 
فقول إبراهيم - عليه السلام - : ( إني سقيم ) [الصافات : 89]. 
قيل : أراد سقيم القلب من كفركم . 
وقوله : ( الأخت ) أراد أختي في الدين كما جاء ذلك مصرحاً به في الحديث الصحيح . 
وقوله ( بل فعله كبيرهم هذا ) قيل : أنه قصد تعليقه بالشروط ،وهو قوله ( إن كانوا ينطقون ) . 
ومن هذا قول نائب يوسف : ( إنكم لسارقون ) فإن يوسف أمره بالنداء ، لكن مراد يوسف : سارقون ليوسف من أبيه وهو صادق فيما عناه .. )) إلخ . ا هـ ص 374 . 

وذكر ابن مفلح في (( الآداب الشرعية )) (( أن حنبلاً قال : قال أبو عبد الله : الكذب لا يصلح منه جد ولا هزل . قال : فقلت له : قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إلا أن يصالح بين اثنين أو رجل لامرأته يريد بذلك رضاها )) . قال : لا بأس به أما ابتداء الكذب فهو منهي عنه وفي الحروب كذلك . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( الحرب خدعة )) . 
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد غزوة وري بغيرها ، لم ير بذلك بأساً في الحروب فأما الكذب بعينه فلا . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الكذب مجانب للإيمان )) . ا هـ . [1/23].

شبهة أخري : 
قد يقال بأن هذا ليس كذباً ، وذلك لأن المشاهدين يعلمون أن الممثل غير الممثل ،وإنما هو يحكي أفعاله . 
والجواب : أما كون المشاهدين يعلمون أن الممثل غير الممثل ، فهذا لا يغير الحكم الشرعي . إذا الممثل يخرج على أنه هو فلان وليس هو . ولذا فهو يدعى بأسم الممثل ،فيقال له يا صلاح الدين ، أو يا شيخ الإسلام . فيجب على أنه صلاح الدين وشيخ الإسلام . 
وقد أطلق الله على المنافقين الكذب ،وهو يعلم كذبهم فقال تعالي : 
( إِذَا جَاءَكَ المُنَافِقُونَ قَالُوا نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّ المُنَافِقِينَ لَكَاذِبُونَ ) [ المنافقون : 1 ] 
فما المانع الشرعي من إطلاق الكذب على رجل تعلم أنه كذب ؟ 
وأما كون الممثل يقول : أنا إنما حكيت الممثل ، فقد ورد النهي عن المحاكاة ، وسيأتي تفصيل ذلك إن شاء الله تعالي . 

شبهة أخري 
تعلق بعضهم بقاعدة ( الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد ) فجوز الكذب هنا لأنه وسيلة للدعوة إلى الله تعالي . 
والجواب : أن الوسائل لابد من شرعيتها – واجبة مندوبة ، مباحة – أما إن كانت الوسيلة محرمة فيجب اجتنابها ، أو مكروهة فينبغي اجتنابها . 
فالخطأ إنما نتج من عدم فهم لفظة : ( الوسائل ) وإلا لو فهمت على الوجه الصحيح لما حصل إشكال . 
قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله تعالى - : (( ... قد يكون الشيء مباحاً ووسيلة مكروهة – كالوفاء بالطاعة المنذورة – وهو واجب ، مع أن وسيلته – وهو النذر – مكروه منهي عنه . 
وكذلك الحلف المكروه مرجوح ، مع وجوب الوفاء به ، أو الكفارة وكذلك سؤال الخلق عن الحاجة ، مكروه ، ويباح له الانتفاع بما أخرجته له المسألة . وهذا كثير جداً . 
فقد تكون الوسيلة متضمنة مفسدة ، تكره ، أو تحرم ، لأجلها ، وما جعلت وسيلة إليه بحرام ، ولا مكروه )) . ا هـ . 

الحالة الثانية من حالات التمثيل : 
إذا كان (( التمثيل )) لواقعة سالفة ، فإن وجه تحريمه أمور ، منها : 
1- الكذب ، فإن (( الممثل )) يقول : هو فلان بن فلان ، وليس كذلك . وقد تقدم الكلام على هذا 
2- التشبع بما لم يعط ، كأن يتقمص شخصية (( صلاح الدين الأيوبي )) أو (( شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية )) فيظهر بمظهر القوة والشجاعة أو العلم والإدراك وليس هو كذلك . 
3- الإفضاء إلى استنقاص الأموات وذكر مساوئهم . 
وقد ورد النهي عن ذكر مساوئ الموتى . ووجه ذلك أن (( الممثل )) قد ينتقص أحد الشخصيات قاصداً الإتيان بتمثيل الواقعة كما كانت كما هو الحاصل فيمن مثل دور الإمام أحمد وموقفه من المحنة حيث قام (( الممثل )) لدور (( المأمون )) بسبه وإهانته . كما قام (( الممثل )) لدور الجلاد بجلده ... إلخ . 
4- الغيبة : ووجه اشتمال هذا التمثيل عليها واضح ومنها : 
المحاكاة : وهي تقليد شخص لآخر في حركاته وسكناته ، على وجه الانتقاص . ووجه ذلك أن (( الممثل )) يحاكي شخصاً في معايبه الخلقية أو الخلقية ، ليبرز الواقعة للمشاهدين كما هي . 
وقد روي أبو داود – وغيره – عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ... وحكيت له – صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنساناً . فقال : (( ما أحب أني حكيت إنساناً ،وأن لي كذا وكذا ))
قال ابن الأثير : 
(( أي فعلت مثل فعله )) . ا هـ من النهاية [ 1/421 ] 
وقال النووي في الغيبة المحرمة : 
(( ومن ذلك المحاكاة ، بأن يمشي متعارجاً ، أو مطأطئاً ، أو غير ذلك من الهيئات ، مريداً حكاية هيئة من ينتقصه بذلك . فكل ذلك حرام بلا خلاف )) ا هـ . من الأذكار ص 490 .  

27 ) إذا كان هذا حكم الشيخ فيما فعله المسلمون والكفار اتفاقاً لا تشبهاً ولا تقليداً ، فما الظن بما فوق ذلك ؟ فتنبه ! .  
من صفحة  49--56
الرجاء عدم الرد

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

فصـــــــــــل
الدليل الثالث على تحريم التمثيل
عن أسماء – رضي الله عنها – أن امرأة قالت : يا رسول الله ، إن لي ضرة فهل علي جناح إن تشبعت من زوجي غير الذي يعطيني ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور )) أخرجه الشيخان وأحمد وأبو داود . ورواه مسلم عن عائشة . 
قال أبو عبيد - رحمه الله - : 
(( قوله : ( المشبع بما لا يملك ) يعني : المتزين بأكثر مما عنده ، يتكثر بذلك ويتزين بالباطل ، كالمرأة تكون للرجل ولها ضرة ، فتشبع بما تدعي من الحظوة عند زوجها بأكثر مما عنده لها ، تريد غيظ صاحبتها ، وإدخال الأذى عليها وكذلك في حال الرجال أيضاً )) . ا هـ 2/253 من (( الغريب )) 
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : 
(( وأما حكم التثنية في قوله : ( ثوبي زور ) فالإشارة إلى أن كذب المتحلي مثنى : لأنه كذب على نفسه بما لم يأخذه ، وعلى غيره بما لم يعط . وكذلك شاهد الزور : يظلم نفسه ،ويظلم المشهود عليه ... 
– إلي أن قال – ويحتمل أن تكون التثنية إشارة إلى أنه حصل بالتشبع حالتان مذمومتان : فقدان ما يتشبه به وإظهار الباطل )) . ا هـ 9/ 318 من (( الفتح )) 
وقال الزمخشري : 
(( المتشبع على معنيين ... والثاني : المتشبه بالشبعان ، وليس منه . وبهذا المعنى الثاني استعير للمتحلي بفضيلة ترزق وليس من أهلها ... )) . ا هـ من (( الفائق )) . 2/217 .
وقال القرطبي : 
(( وكيف كان – أي: تفسير التثنية – يتحصل منه أن تشبع المرأة على ضرتها بما لم يعطها زوجها حرام لأنه تشبه بمحرم )) . ا هـ بواسطة نقل المناوي عنه في (( الفيض )) 6 / 260 . 
وبعد تبين معنى الحديث من كلام العلماء ، نقول : إن دلالته على تحريم (( التمثيل )) ظاهرة ، فإن (( التمثيل )) تشبع بما لم يعط صاحبه ، ولا يصح تمثيل في الدنيا بدون هذا التشبع ، إذ التمثيل لابد فيه من محاكاة آخر ، كطبيب أو عالم أو قائد ، أو ناصح ... إلخ . 
فهو على كل الأحوال والتقادير : تشبع بما لم يعط الممثل، فهو داخل تحت مدلول هذا الحديث ، والله الموفق والهادي . 
من صفحة 57--58
الرجاء عدم الرد

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

فصــــــــــــل
الدليل الخامس على حرمة التمثيل  
ما رواه أبو داود وغيره عن عائشة – رضي الله عنها – قالت : وحكيت له – صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنساناً . فقال : (( ما أحب أني حكيت إنساناً وأن لي كذا وكذا )) .
وقد تقدم بيان دلالة هذا الحديث على تحريم التمثيل في الكلام على الدليل الثاني . 
وقوله : (( وأن لي كذا وكذا )) أي: لو أعطيت من الدنيا شيئاً كثيراً بسبب ذلك فهي جملة حالية وإرادة للتعميم والمبالغة . ذكره المناوي 5/ 411 . 
وقد يقال : أن هذا الحديث وارد على حكاية إنسان معين ، فلا يتناول غيره . 
فنقول : إن تناوله غير المعين أولى ، لأن محاكاة غير المعين إلي الجنون والخبل أقرب من غيرهما . 
وقد تقرر في علم الأصول : أن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب 

وقوله : (( إنساناً )) نكرة في سياق النفي فتعم المعين وغير المعين ، بل هي في غير المعين أولى – كما ذكرنا – لأن العاقل إذا استولى عليه الغضب قد يحاكي شخصاً أساء إليه انتقاما  أما غير العقلاء ، فالمعهود منهم ، محاكاة الخيال وتمثيل الأحلام . 
ولا يرد على هذا الحديث ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن مسعود – رضي الله عنه – قال : (( رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحكي نبياً من الأنبياء يمسح الدم عن وجه )) .

 لأن هذه المحاكاة ليست على سبيل التنقص ولأنها محاكاة جزئية جرى الناس عليها دون نكير – إذا لم يرد بها الانتقاص – كما تقول ضرب المدرس الطالب ضرباً شديداً هكذا . ثم تشير إلى هيئة الضرب . 

  وأما أصحاب التمثيل فإن محاكاتهم كلية والفرق بينهما وبين الجزئية أن الأولى مسقطة للعدالة ، والثانية ليست كذلك  بدلالة العرف الجاري . 

 وإذا استدل أصحاب التمثيل بهذا الحديث على جواز المحاكاة الكلية فإننا نطلب منهم أن يمثلوا دور أحد ملوك العصر أو دور أحد العلماء الموجودين ويقلدوا حركاتهم وسكناتهم الحميدة ، لننظر عاقبتهم عند المسؤلين ، وسمعتهم عند العامة .
من صفحة 61--62

الرجاء عدم الرد

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

فصــــــــــــل
الدليل السادس على حرمة التمثيلأن هذا التمثيل لا يتم إلا بارتكاب احد المخالفات الشرعية – الآتية – أو كلها . وأهله هم أول المنكرين على من فعلها خارج التمثيل فما الذي أباحها على منصة  المسرح وحرمها في غيره ؟ 

فمن هذه المخالفات الشرعية : 
1- الكذب : 
وقد تقدم الكلام عليه . 
2- اليمين الغموس : 
وهي التي يحلف بها المرء على أمر ماض ، عالماً كذب نفسه . وسميت غموساً لأنها تغمس صاحبها في الإثم ، ثم في النار . 
     ووجه كون التمثيل مشتملاً على اليمين الغموس : أن الممثل يحلف أحياناً على أنه فعل كذا وكذا ، وأنشأ كذا ، أو قال كذا ، وقد علم كذب نفسه . 
فما وجه إجازة هذا الفعل له دون غيره ؟ 
3- الإنتساب إلى غير الأب الحقيقي أو التبني : 
وهذا محظور شرعي ، ورد النهي الشديد عنه ، كما في قوله تعالى : 
( أدعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله ) [ الأحزاب : 5 ] 
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا ترغبوا عن آبائكم فمن رغب عن أبيه فهو كافر )) . 
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من أدعى أباً في الإسلام غير أبيه يعلم أنه غير أبيه فالجنة عليه حرام )) . 
أخرجهما في الصحيحين ، الأول من حديث أبي هريرة . والثاني من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص وأبي بكرة – رضي الله عنهم - . 
قال أبو بكر الجصاص – رحمه الله تعالى – على قوله تعالى : ( أدعوهم لآبائهم .... ) الآية : 
(( فيه إباحة إطلاق اسم الأخوة وحظر إطلاق اسم الأبوة من غير جهة النسب . ولذلك قال أصحابنا الحنفية فيمن قال لعبده : هو أخي: لم يعتق ولو قال هو ابني عتق لأن إطلاقه ممنوع إلا من جهة النسب 
وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( من أدع إلى غير أبيه وهو يعلم أنه غير أبيه فالجنة عليه حرام )) . ا هـ من (( أحكتام القرآن )) 3/354 . 
وقال المناوي - رحمه الله تعالي - : 
(( من أدعى إلى غير أبيه  أي: من رغب عن أبيه ، والتحق بغيره تركاً للأدنى ، ورغبة في الأعلى ، أو خوفاً من الإقرار بنفسه أو تقرباً لغيره بالانتماء أو غير ذلك من الأغراض )) . ا هـ من (( الفيض )) 6/46 . 
وقال الألو سي – رحمه الله تعالى - : 
(( فظاهر الآية حرمة تعمد دعوة الإنسان لغير أبيه ، ولعل ذلك فيما إذا كانت الدعوة على الوجه الذي كان في الجاهلية . وأما إذا لم يكن كذلك كما يقول الكبير للصغير على سبيل التحنن والشفقة : يا بني - وكثيراً ما يقع ذلك- فالظاهر عدم الحرمة )) . ا هـ من (( روح المعاني )) 21/149

ووجه الانتساب لغير الأب ، والتبني في التمثيل ظاهر جداً . فإن الممثل يقول لممثل آخر لا يمت إليه بصلة : أبي أو ابني  وهذا داخل في عموم النهي عن ذلك  ولا يقال : يحمل هذا على : التحنن والشفقة ، أو على التعظيم والتبجيل لأن استخدام هذه اللفظة في هذه الأغراض معروف مكانه ، إذ يقولها الصغير من هو أكبر منه سناً ، مرة أو مرتين ، لإظهار احترامه أو يقولها الكبير للصغير إظهاراً للشفقة والرحمة  وهذا لا يوجد في التمثيل وإنما الذي فيه نسبة فلان لفلان على أنه أبوه الحقيقي ، يأمره وينهاه ويجبره حتى كأنه ولده الصلبي ، وهذا ما نهي عنه .
قال ابن كثير – رحمه الله - : 
(( فأما دعوة الغير ابناً على سبيل التكريم والتحبب ، فليس مما نهي عنه في هذه الآية . بدليل ما رواه أحمد وأهل السنن إلا الترمذي ... عن ابن عباس – مرفوعاً – (( أبيني لا ترموا الجمرة حتى تطلع الشمس )) . ا هـ بتصرف من التفسير )) 3/ 486 
تغيير خلق الله : 

4- ويحصل ذلك للممثل عندما يتظاهر بالعور والعمى أو الشيخوخة والكبر ، أو العرج والشلل ، أو يصل بشعره شعراً آخر ، أو يضع على وجهه شعر كأنه لحية أو يطلي نفسه بالسواد ... إلخ 
5- فكل ذلك تغيير لخلق الله سبحانه وتعالى ، نهى عنه المولى جل وعلا في قوله حكاية عن إبليس : 
( وَلأُضِلَّنَّهُ  مْ وَلأُمَنِيَنَّه  ُمْ وَلآمُرَنُّهُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ وَمَن يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِياًّ مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَاناً مُّبِيناً ) [ النساء : 119 ]
قال الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله تعالي : 
(( تغيير خلق الله وسوء التصرف فيه : عام يشمل التغيير الحسي ... ويشمل سائر أنواع التشويه والتمثيل بالناس الذي حرمه الشرع ... ويشمل التغيير المعنوي ... )) ا هـ (( التفسير )) 5/ 428 . 
وهل التغيير المنهي عنه ما كان باقياً أم ما كان باقياً وغيره ؟ 
ذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن النهي فيما كان باقياً ، لأنه من باب تغيير خلق الله . 
والصحيح – إن شاء الله – أن النهي عام فيما يكون باقياً أو غير باقي لما ثبت في الصحيحين – وغيرهما – عن عبد الله بن مسعود : (( لعن الله الواشمات والمستوشمات والمتنمصات والمتفلجات للحسن والمغيرات خلق الله تعالى وما لي لا ألعن من لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ))
قال الحافظ (( قوله المغيرات خلق الله )) : صفة لازمة لمن يصنع الوشم والنمص والفلج .. )) ا هـ 10/373 (( الفتح )) . 
ومن المعلوم أن النمص يزول بخروج شعر الحاجب ، ولذا تحتاج النامصة إلى معاهدة شعر الحاجب بالمنماص بين آونة وأخري ، وقد وصفها بن مسعود بتغيير خلق الله 
وقد ذكر المفسرون حديث ابن مسعود المتقدم عند هذه الآية ، تفسيراً لها . 
قال الطبري : (( لا يجوز للمرأة تغيير شيء من خلقتها التي خلقها الله عليها بزيادة أو نقص ... إلى أن قال ، أو لحية أو شارب أو عنفقة فتزيلها بالنتف ... فكل ذلك داخل في النهي ، وهو من تغيير خلق الله تعالي ... )) إلخ . ا هـ بواسطة نقل ابن حجر في (( الفتح )) 10/377 . 
فتقرر بهذا أن التغيير يكون فيما يبقى وفي غيره مما يزول ( 1 ) فدخل في ذلك ما يعمله (( الممثلون )) من تغيير هيئاتهم وألوانهم . والله تعالى أعلم . 
وقد وردت أحاديث صريحة في المنع من وصل الشعر بشعر غيره ، فعن عائشة أن جارية من الأنصار تزوجت ، وأنها مرضت فتمعط شعرها ، فأرادوا أن يصلوها . فسألوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال (( لعن الله الواصلة والمستوصلة )) أخرجه البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما . 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر على حديث ابن مسعود – المتقدم - : 
(( ويستوي في ذلك الرجل والمرأة )) ا هـ (( الفتح )) 10/372 . 
وفي فعل الممثل بنفسه أشياء مستكرهة كبعض العاهات مخالفة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله يحب أن يرى أثر نعمته على عبده )) . رواه الترمذي وغيره . 

5- الاستهزاء بالدين وأهله : 
ويحصل هذا عندما يمثل رجل دور مستهزئ بالدين وأهله ، فيحتاج إلى محاكاته فيما يلمز به الدين وأهله . وقد علم شناعة هذا العمل ، وغلظ تحريمه . 
حتى لقد نص بعض العلماء على جعله من المكفرات المخرجة عن الدين . 
قال ابن حجر الهيتمي في كتابه (( الإعلام بقواطع الإسلام )) : 
(( ومنها – أي: المكفرات – لو حضر جماعة ، وجلس أحدهم على مكان رفيع ، تشبيهاً بالمذكرين ، فسألوا المسائل ، وهم يضحكون ، ثم يضربونه بالمجراف . 
أو تشبه بالمعلمين فأخذ خشبة ، وجلس القوم حوله كالصبيان ، فضحكوا واستهزؤوا أو قال قطعة من ثريد خير من العلم : كفر . 
زاد في (( الروضة )): قلت : الصواب أنه لا يكفر في مسألتي التشبيه أنتهي . 
ولا يغتر بذلك ، وإن فعله أكثر الناس ، حتى من له نسبة إلى العلم ، فإنه يصير مرتداً على قول جماعة ، وكفى بهذا خساراً وتفريطاً ... )) ا هـ . 
وما ذكره – رحمه الله – هو حقيقة التمثيل الذي يعمل الآن ، ولا سيما في تمثيل دور الاستهزاء ، فليعتبر بذلك أهل التمثيل **!! 

6- تمثيل دور الكفرة والتلفظ بأقوال الكفر : 
ويحصل ذلك عندما يمثل الرجل دور أحد الكفرة ، فيحاكي أفعاله و يتلفظ بأقواله ، وهو مجتهد في إتقان ذلك ، متفاعل فيه ، كما حصل لبعضهم حين مثل نفسه من أهل الجاهلية ، فسجد للقبر ، بمشهد من الناس . وكما حصل لآخر حينما مثل دور رئيس دولة كافر ، فسب الإسلام وصرح بخطره على الحضارة ، وتناول من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . كل ذلك وقع بحضرة ملأ من الناس . 
وأمثاله كثير 

ولا شك أن هذا العمل كفر مخرج من دين الإسلام ، على أي وجه قام به الممثل.
قال تعالى : 
( يَحْذَرُ المُنَافِقُونَ أَن تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ قُلِ اسْتَهْزِءُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَّا تَحْذَرُونَ (64) وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِءُونَ (65) لاَ تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ إِن نَّعْفُ عَن طَائِفَةٍ مِّنكُمْ نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ ) [ التوبة : 64-66 ] 
روى ابن جرير الطبري في (( تفسيره )) وابن أبي حاتم ، بإسناد لا بأس به عن عبد الله بن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – قال : قال رجل في غزوة تبوك ، في مجلس : ما رأينا مثل قرائنا هؤلاء ، أرغب بطوناً ولا أكذب ألسناً ولا أجبن عند اللقاء . فقال رجل في المجلس : كذبت ولكنك منافق ، لأخبرن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونزل االقرآن . قال عبد الله بن عمر : فأنا رأيته متعلقاً بحقب ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تنكبه الحجارة وهو يقول يار رسول الله إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب . ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول (( أبالله وأياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون * لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم )) ( . ا هـ [ التوبة 65-66 ] 

قال الإمام أبو بكر الجصاص على هذه الآية : 
(( فيه الدلالة على أن اللاعب والجاد سواء في إظهار كلمة الكفر على غير وجه الإكراه . لأن هؤلاء المنافقين ذكروا أنهم قالوا ما قالوه لعباً ، فأخبر الله عن كفرهم باللعب ذلك إلى أن قال - : 
فأخبر عن هذا القول كفر منهم على أي وجه قالوه من جد أو هزل ، فدل على استواء حكم الجاد والهازل في إظهار كلمة الكفر )) . ا هـ من (( أحكام القرآن )) 3/142 . 
وقال الإمام أبو بكر بن العربي على هذه الآية : 
(( لا يخلوا أن يكون ما قالوه من ذلك جداً أو هزلاً ، وهو كيفما كان كفر . فإن الهزل بالكفر كفر لا خلاف فيه بين الأمة .. إلخ )) ا هـ من (( أحكام القرآن)) . 

و قال شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في آخر (( نواقض الإسلام )) . 
(( ولا فرق في جميع هذه النواقض بين الهازل ،والجاد ،والخائف ، إلا المكره . وكلها من أعظم ما يكون خطراً ، وأكثر ما يكون وقوعاً ، فينبغي للمسلم أن يحذرها ، ويخاف منها على نفسه ، ونعوذ بالله من موجبات غضبه ، وأليم عقابه )) .ا هـ . 
وقال أيضاً في كتاب (( التوحيد )) 

باب: من هزل بشيء فيه ذكر الله أو القرآن أو الرسول . وقول الله تعالي : ( وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ ) [ التوبة : 65 ] 
قال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله في شرحه لكتاب ( التوحيد ) مبيناً مراد المؤلف بهذا الباب : 
(( أي أنه يكفر بذلك ، لاستخفافه بجانب الربوبية والرسالة ، وذلك مناف للتوحيد . 
ولهذا أجمع العلماء على كفر من فعل شيئاً من ذلك ، فمن استهزأ بالله ، أو بكتابه أو برسله أو بدينه ، كفر ، ولو هازلاً لم يقصد حقيقة الاستهزاء إجماعاً )) . ا هـ . 
فتبين من كلام هؤلاء العلماء وحكاياتهم الإجماع : أن من تلفظ بكلمة الكفر ، ولو هازلاً ، فهو كافر فما هو حال العامل بالكفر هزلاً ؟ 

قال العلامة بن حجر الهيتمي عفا الله عنه : 
(( وقد أجمع السلف والخلف على حكايات مقالات الكفرة والملحدين في كتبهم ومجالسهم ، لبيانها وردها )). 
وإن كان على وجه الحكايات والأسمار ، والظرف وأحاديث الناس ، ومقالاتهم في الغث والسمين – وهو الكلام الجامع لاختلاف الدلالات حسناً وقبحاً ، إذ الغث : الهزيل ، ونوادر السخفاء ،والخوض في قيل وقال ، وما لا يعني – فكل هذا ممنوع منه ، وبعضه أشد في المنع والعقوبة من بعض . 
وقد سأل رجل مالكاً عمن يقول : القرآن مخلوق ؟ فقال مالك : كفر . أقتلوه . فقال إنما سمعته عن غيري . فقال : إنما سمعناه منك )) ا هـ . 

وقد جاءت أحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في التحذير من الحلف بملة غير ملة الإسلام سواء كان الحلف كاذباً أو صادقاً . 
ففي الصحيحين – وغيرهما – عن ثابت بن الضحاك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من حلف بغير ملة الإسلام فهو كما قال )) الحديث . 
وفي سنن النسائي عن بريدة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من قال إني بريء من الإسلام ، فإن كان كاذباً فهوكما قال ، وإن كان صادقاً لم يعد إلى الإسلام سالماً . )) 
صححه النسائي – كما في (( فتح الباري )) 1010/539 .
7- الدعوة – غير المباشرة – إلى أخلاق هابطة ، وصفات مرذولة :
وذلك أن الممثل قد يخرج بصورة الحاسد، أو النمام أو السارق ، أو الداعية إلى الفساد ..، وغير ذلك من الصور الممقوتة . فيجيد – أحياناً – في عرض هذا الدور الموكول إليه ، مما قد يؤثر في بعض المشاهدين – لا سيما قليلي الإدراك – فيعجب ببهرجته ويستحسن تصرفه ويكبر عمله ولا يلتفت إلى نتيجة التمثيل التي تقضي بسوء عاقبة هذا الممثل. 

ومن نظر إلى أوساط المتفرجين على هذا النوع من التمثيل علم أن أكثر ما يرسب في أذهانهم ، أدوار المنحرفين ، من النمامين ، والمحتالين ، مما قد يؤدي تدرجاً إلى التساهل بهذه المنكرات ، ومن ثم الوقوع فيها . والله أعلم . 

8- الرضا بالمنكر : 
فإن التمثيل مشتمل على أنواع من المنكرات – كما تقدم – كالكذب ووصل الشعر ،والاستهزاء ، وغيرها . والسكوت على هذه المنكرات دليل على الرضا بها ، والرضا بالمنكر والسكوت عليه لا يجوز إقراره لما ثبت في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(( من رأي منكم منكراً فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيمان )) . 
وفي السنن عن أبي بكر الصديق – رضي اله عنه – أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( إن الناس إذا رأوا الظالم فلم يأخذوا على يديه ، أوشك أن يعمهم الله بعقاب منه )) . 

فصـــــــــــــ  ـل 
وأما إذا اقترن التمثيل بنية العبادة ، كمن أقامه يدعو الناس به إلى الله تعالى ، ويرى أنه بذلك فعل قربة يؤجر عليها ، فإن تحريمه أشد والمنع منه آكد فكما أنه معصية لله تعالى – كما سبق شرحه – فهو بهذه النية بدعة منكرة شنيعة ، تضاهي ما كان عليه اليونانيون الوثنيون ،والنصارى الضالون . 
وبيان ذلك أن الدعوة إلى الله تعالى عبادة كما دل على ذلك القرآن والسنة والإجماع ، قال تعالى : ( ومن أحسن قولاً ممن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحاً وقال إنني من المسلمين ) . 
وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( لئن يهدي الله بك رجلاً خير لك من حمر النعيم )) . 
وكل عبادة في شرعنا يتوقف قبولها على اجتماع أمرين فيها : 
الأول : الإخلاص لله تعالى ، قال سبحانه : (وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين ) [ البينة : 5 ] 
الثاني : متابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لحديث : (( من عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد )) وفي لفظ : (( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد )) ، أي : مردود على عامله لا يقبله الله تعالي . 
وقد أجمع السلف على هذين الأمرين ، فقالوا : جماع الدين :أن لا نعبد إلا الله ولا نعبده إلا بما شرع . 
قال تعالى : 
(ليبولكم أيكم أحسن عملا ) [ الملك : 2 ] 
قال الفضيل بن عياض – رحمه الله - : (( أخلصه وأصوبه)) . 
قالوا : يا أبا علي ، ما أخلصه وما أصوبه ؟ 
قال : إن العمل إذا كان خالصاً ، ولم يكون صواباً لم يقبل . 
وإذا كان صواباً ، ولم يكن خالصاً لم يقبل ، حتى يكون خالصاً وصواباً )) . ا هـ 
والخالص أن يكون لله تعالى . 
والصواب : أن يكون على السنة . 
قال أبو سليمان الداراني : 
(( ليس لمن ألهم من الخير أن يفعله حتى يسمع منه بأثر ، فإن سمع بأثر ، كان نوراً على نور )). ا هـ (28) .
ومن المعلوم بالضرورة : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما بعث لإخراج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور . 
وقد سلك في ذلك مسالك وسن وسائل ، كفيلة بهداية من شاء الله تعالى هدايته من العصاة ، والكافرين . ومن المحال أن يبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آداب قضاء الحاجة ، وما هو أدنى من ذلك ويدع وسائل الدعوة – التي هي أصل مبعثه وأصل تبليغ رسالته لأمته من بعده – خفية ، أو ناقصة ، تحتاج إلى تكميل أو تحسين . 
قال تعالى : 
( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا ) [ المائدة : 3 ] 
وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ما بعث الله نبياً إلا كان حقاً عليه أن يدل أمته على خير ما يعمله لهم ،وينهاهم عن شر ما يعمله لهم )) . وفي السنن من حديث العرباض بن سارية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهدين من بعدي ، تمسكوا بها ، وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة )) . 
وثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( ما تركت من شيء يبعدكم من النار إلا وحدثتكم به )) . 
وقال : (( تركتكم على البيضاء ليلها كنهارها ، لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك )) . 
ففي هذه الأحاديث وأمثالها : إخبار النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو الصادق المصدوق – أمته : 
أنه ما ترك شيئاً يبعدهم من النار إلا وقد حدثهم به ، تحذيراً لهم ، وإنذاراً . 
وأن الواجب عليهم التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم وبخلفائه الراشدين . 
وأن كل ما أحدث في الدين بعدهم بدعة ضلالة ، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وأن من زاغ عن هذا الهدي البين الواضح فقد هلك . 
وإذا تبين هذا : فإن التعبد لله تعالى بإقامة هذا التمثيل ، منكر من القول وزور ، لما فيه من تشريع ما لم يأذن الله تعالى به في دينه . فهو – بهذه النية – بدعة يذم أصحابها ، ويعرف أن الله لا يتقبلها منهم ،وإن كان قصدهم بها العبادة كما أن الله لا يقبل عبادة الرهبان ، ونحوهم ممن يجتهدون في الزهد والعبادة ، لأنهم لم يعبدوه بما شرع ، بل ببدعة ابتدعوها . 
ونظير هذا قول شيخ الإسلام – رحمه الله تعالى – في جوابه عن السماع : 
(( فأما سماع القاصدين لصلاح القلوب في الاجتماع على ذلك : إما نشيد مجرد ، نظير الغبار (29) وأما بالتصفيق ونحو ذلك : 
فهو السماع المحدث في الإسلام ، فإنه أحدث بعد ذهاب القرون الثلاثة الذين أثنى عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : 
(( خير القرون : القرن الذي بعثت فيه ، ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم )) . 
وقد كرهه أعيان الأمة ،ولم يحضره أكابر المشايخ . 
وقال الشافعي – رحمه الله - : خلفت ببغداد شيئاً أحدثته الزنادقة يسمونه التغبير ، يصدون به الناس عن القرآن . 
وسئل عنه الإمام أحمد ، فقال : هو محدث ، أكرهه . قيل له : أنه يرق عليه القلب ؟ فقال : لا تجلسوا معهم . قيل له : أيهجرون ؟ فقال : لا يبلغ بهم هذا كله . 
فبين أنه بدعة ، لم يفعلها القرون المفضلة لا في الحجاز ،ولا في الشام ولا في اليمن ، ولا في مصر ، ولا في العراق، ولا خرسان ، ولو كان للمسلمين به منفعه في دينهم لفعله السلف )) . ا هـ . 
فتأمل في كلامه – رحمه الله تعالى – قوله : 
(( نشيد مجرد )) وأن من سمعه أراد (( صلاح القلوب )) . 
ثم تأمل حكمه على هذا بأنه (( محدث في الإسلام )) 
ثم تأمل الدليل على هذا الحكم ،وهو أنه إنما (( أحدث بعد ذهاب القرون المفضلة )) . ثم تأمل القاعدة العظيمه التي يجهلها كثير ممن ينتسب إلى العلم ، وهي قوله : 
(( ولو كان به للمسلمين منفعة في دينهم لفعله السلف )) . 
تري – أيها المنصف – أن هذا الكلام ينظبق بجميع أفراده على التمثيل المحدث عند المسلمين في الأزمان المتأخرة  .

28 ) أنظر الحلية لأبي نعيم ، والفتاوى 11/585 . 
29 ) الفتاوي 11/591-592 .   
من صفحة 63--75

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

فصـــــــــــــ  ل
 وإذا تقرر ما سبق : فإن وسائل الدعوة توفيقية ، لا يحل لأحد إحداث شيء فيها بغير دليل ، من الكتاب ،والسنة ، وعمل السلف الصالح . 

قال الشيخ العلامة المحقق بكر عبد الله أبو زيد – حفظه الله تعالى – في كتابه (( حكم الإنتماء إلى الفرق والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية (30) )) : 
(( والأصل في وسائل نشر الدعوة – كذلك – التوقيف على منهاج النبوة وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : 
(( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد )) . 
وفي لفظ : (( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا ، فهو رد )) . 
ومن رحمة الله تعالى بعباده ، وبالغ حكمته في تشريعه لما يصلح الله به العباد والبلاد ، أنه لما شرع الجهاد ، وشرع الدفاع ، وشرع الأمر بالمعروف ،وشرع تغيير المنكر ،وشرع النصيحة ،وشرع الدعوة ، شرع للأمة وسائل متعددة في ذلك ولم يجعلها إلى عقولهم بل أحالهم على ما شرع لهم ... )) ا هـ . 

فمن دعا إلى الله تعالى بغير هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته – رضوان الله عليهم – فهو مبتدع ضال إن كان صادقاً في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى ، وإن كان كاذباً فهو منافق أثيم . 

وقد قرر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله تعالى – هذه القاعدة في جواب سؤال ورد عليه ، هذا نصه : 
(( سئل شيخ الإسلام جماعة يجتمعون على قصد الكبائر : من القتل وقطع الطريق ، والسرقة وشرب الخمر ، وغير ذلك . 
ثم إن شيخاً من المشايخ المعروفين بالخير، وإتباع السنة : قصد منع المذكورين من ذلك ، فلم يمكنه إلا أن يقيم لهم سماعاً يجتمعون فيه بهذه النية ، وهو بدف بلا صلاصل ،وغناء المغني بشعر مباح بغير شبابة . 
فلما فعل هذا تاب منهم جماعة ،وأصبح من لا يصلي ويسرق ولا يزكي : يتورع في الشبهات ويؤدي المفروضات ،ويتجنب المحرمات . 
فهل يباح فعل السماع لهذا الشيخ على هذا الوجه ، لما يترتب عليه من المصالح ؟ مع أنه لا يمكنه دعوتهم إلا بهذا ؟ 
فأجاب شيخ الإسلام إجابة وافية جلية ، بدأها بمقدمات مسلمة ،هذا حاصلها : 
أن الله بعث محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهدي ودين الحق ، ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى بالله شهيداً . 
وأنه أكمل له ولأمته الدين . 
وأمر الخلق أن يردوا ما تنازعوا فيه من دينهم إلى ما بعثه به . 
وأخبر أنه يأمر بالمعروف ، وينهي عن المنكر ، ويحل الطيبات ، ويحرم الخبائث . 
وقد أمر الله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتمسك بسنته ، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين . 
ثم قال شيخ الإسلام : 
وشواهد هذا الأصل العظيم من الكتاب والسنة كثيرة ، وترجم عليه أهل العلم في الكتب : (( كتاب الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة )) كما ترجم عليه البخاري ، والبغوي وغيرهما . 
فمن أعتصم بالكتاب والسنة كان من أولياء الله المتقين ، وحزبه المفلحين ، وجنده الغالبين . 
ثم قال شيخ الإسلام : 
إذا عرف هذا : فمعلوم أنما يهدي الله به الضالين ، ويرشد به الغاوين ويتوب به على العاصين : 
لابد أن يكون فيما بعث الله به رسوله من الكتاب والسنة . وإلا فإنه لو كان بعث الله به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكفي في ذلك لكان دين الرسول ناقصاً ، محتاجاً تتمة . 
ثم قال شيخ الإسلام : 
وهكذا ما يراه الناس من الأعمال مقرباً إلى الله تعالى ، ولم يشرعه الله ورسوله : فإنه لابد أن يكون ضرره أعظم من نفعه . 
وإلا فلو كان نفعه أعظم غالباً على ضرره : لم يهمله الشارع ، فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حكيم لا يهمل مصالح الدين ، ولا يفوت المؤمنين ما يقربهم إلى رب العالمين . 
إذا تبين هذا ، فنقول للسائل : 
إن الشيخ المذكور قصد أن يتوب المجتمعين على الكبائر ، فلم يمكنه ذلك إلا بما ذكره من الطريق البدعي : يدل أن الشيخ جاهل بالطرق الشرعية ، التي بها تتوب العصاة ، أو عاجز عنها فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتابعين : كانوا يدعون من هو شر من هؤلاء ، من أهل الكفر ، والفسوق ، والعصيان : بالطرق الشرعية ، التي أغناهم الله بها عن الطرق البدعية . 
فلا يجوز أن يقال أنه ليس في الطرق الشرعية التي بعث الله بها نبيه ما يتوب به العصاة ، فإنه قد علم بالاضطرار ، والنقل المتواتر : أنه قد تاب من الكفر ، والفسوق ، والعصيان ، من لا يحصيه إلا الله تعالى من الأمم بالطرق الشرعية التي ليس فيها ما ذكر من الاجتماع البدعي . 
بل السابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار ، والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان – وهم خير أولياء الله المتقين ، من هذه الأمة – تابوا إلى الله تعالى بالطرق الشرعية لا بهذه الطرق البدعية . 
وأمصار المسلمين وقراهم قديماً وحديثاً : مملوءة ممن تاب إلى الله واتقاه ، وفعل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه : بالطرق الشرعية لا بهذه الطرق البدعية . 
فلا يمكن أن يقال : إن العصاة لا تمكن توبتهم إلا بهذه الطرق البدعية 
بل قد يقال : أن في الشيوخ من يكون جاهلاً بالطرق الشرعية ، عاجزاً عنها ، وليس عنده علم بالكتاب والسنة ،وما يخاطب به الناس ، ويسمعهم إياه ، مما يتوب الله عليهم ، فيعدل هذا الشيخ عن الطرق الشرعية إلى الطرق البدعية إما مع حسن القصد إن كان له دين . 
وإما أن يكون غرضه الترأس عليهم ... 
ثم قال شيخ الإسلام : 
وقول السائل وغيره : هل هو حلال أو حرام ؟ 
لفظ مجمل فيه تلبيس ، يشتبه الحكم فيه ، حتى لا يحسن كثير من المفتين تحرير الجواب فيه . 
وذلك أن الكلام في السماع وغيره من الأفعال على ضربين : 
أحدهما : أنه هل هو محرم ؟ أو غير محرم ؟ بل يفعل كما يفعل سائر الأفعال التي تلتذ بها النفوس ، وإن كان فيها نوع من اللهو ،واللعب ، كسماع الأعراس وغيرها مما يفعله الناس لقصد اللذة واللهو ، لا لقصد العبادة والتقرب إلى الله . 
والنوع الثاني : أن يفعل على وجه الديانة ،والعبادة وصلاح القلوب .... وغير ذلك مما هو جنس العبادات ،الطاعات ، لا من جنس اللعب والملهيات . 
فيجب الفرق بين سماع المتقربين وسماع المتلعبين ،وبين السماع الذي يفعله الناس في الأعراس ، والأفراح ، ونحو ذلك من العادات ، وبين السماع الذي يفعل لصلاح القلوب والتقرب إلى رب السماوات . 
فإن هذا يسأل عنه : هل هو قربة وطاعة ؟ وهل هو طريق إلى الله ؟ وهل لهم بد من أن يفعلوه لما فيه من رقة قلوبهم ، وتحريك وجدهم لمحبوبهم .... ؟ 
كما أن النصاري يفعلون مثل هذا السماع في كنائسهم على وجه العبادة والطاعة لا على وجه اللعب واللهو واللعب . 
إذا عرف هذا فحقيقة السؤال : 
هل يباح للشيخ أن يجعل هذه الأمور التي هي : إما محرمة ، أو مكروهة ، أو مباحة : قربة وعبادة وطاعة ، وطريقة إلى الله يدعو بها إلى الله ، ويتوب العاصين ،ويرشد به الغاوين ، ويهدي به الضالين . 
ومن المعلوم أن الدين له أصلان : فلا دين إلا ما شرع الله (31) ،ولا حرام إلا ما حرمه الله والله تعالى عاب على المشركين أنهم حرموا ما لم يحرمه الله ،وشرعوا ديناً لم يأذن به الله . 
ولو سئل العالم عمن يعدو بين جبلين : هل يباح له ذلك ؟ قال : نعم . فإذا قيل له : أنه على وجه العبادة ، كما يسعى بين الصفا والمروة ؟ قال :إن فعله على هذا الوجه : حرام منكر ، يستتاب فاعله ، فإن تاب وإلا قتل )) . ا هـ كلامه رحمه الله (32) 
والممعن في هذا التقرير البديع يرى من خلاله إبطال كل حجة تعلق بها المبتدعون في جعل التمثيل وسيلة من وسائل الدعوة إلى الله تعالى ، ينشدون به إصلاح العباد ، وحصول الثواب . 
فحجتهم أن التمثيل يترتب عليه مصالح ، نقضها قول الشيخ : (( وهكذا ما يراه الناس من الأعمال مقرباً إلى الله ورسوله : فإنه لابد أن يكون ضرره أعظم من نفعه .... )) إلخ . 
وقال في موضع أخر [ 11/ 594 ] : 
(( وبالجملة فعلى المؤمن أن يعلم : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يترك شيئاً يقرب إلى الجنة إلا وقد حدث به ولا شيئاً يبعد عن النار إلا وقد حدث به )) . 
وأن هذا السماع لو كان مصلحة لشرعه الله ورسوله ، فإن الله يقول ( اليوم أتممت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام ديناً )
( وحجتهم : أنه تستجلب به النفوس ، نقضها قول الشيخ ) : (( فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتابعين كانوا يدعون من هو شر من هؤلاء ، من أهل الكفر ، والفسوق ، والعصيان ، بالطرق الشرعية ، التي أغناهم الله بها عن الطرق البدعية .. )) إلخ . 
وقال شيخ الإسلام في موضع آخر [11/ 601 ] : 
(( وأما قول القائل : هذه شبكة – يشير إلى السماع – يصاد بها العوام فقد صدق ، فإن أكثرهم إنما يتخذون ذلك شبكة لأجل الطعام ، والتوانس على الطعام .... 
وأما الصادقون منهم : فهم يتخذونه شبكة ، لكن هي شبكة مخرقة ، يخرج منها الصيد إذا دخل فيها ، كما هو الواقع كثيراً ... )) ا هـ . 
وعلى كل : فإن جل ما قاله الشيخ في مسألة السماع ، ينطبق تماماً على التمثيل المحدث ، إذا أريد به التعبد . والله تعالى أعلم . 

-30 ) ص . 157-158، ط 2 . وانظر كتابي : احجج الوية علي أن وسائل الدعوة توفيقية )) . 
-31 ) الأصل الثاني من الإخلاص . 
-32 ) من الفتاوي ( 11/620-635 ) . وفي هذه المجلدة ( 11 ) كلام بديع في هذه القضايا الدعوية يتعين علي الداعية الرجوع إليه والنظر فيه . أعرضت عن نقله لطوله والله الموفق .  
من صفحة 76--81

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

فصـــــــــــــ  ل وقد ذهب بعضهم إلى إجازة هذا التمثيل ، محتجين بأدلة وأراء ، سنذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى (33) متحرين الأمانة في النقل ، ثم نعقبها بالإجابة عليها وبيان ضعفها على وجه الإشارة والاختصار . والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل . 

الدليل الأول: 
     ثبوت تشكل الملائكة في صور بشر . كما هو الحال في مجيء جبريل لمريم في صورة رجل وتمثله في صورة دحيه الكلبي لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكما هو الحال في الملائكة الذين أرسلهم الله على صورة أقرع وأبرص وأعمى . 
فهذه الوقائع تدل على جواز القيام بمحاكاة الآخرين ، على سبيل الإفادة والتعليم . 
والتمثيل هو القيام بمحاكاة الآخرين ، للإفادة فيلحق بها ،ويقاس عليها . 
الجواب من وجوه : 
الأول : أنكم غير قائلين بمدلول هذا الدليل في جميع صور التمثيل ، فإنكم تحرمون تمثيل الأنبياء والصالحين . ومقتضي الدليل على هذا الرأي جوازه لأن الملائكة مثلوا الصالحين وهم أفضل منهم على الصحيح – فيلزم على ذلك جواز تمثيل المفضول للفاضل . فلماذا يمنع تمثيل الأنبياء والصالحين ؟ وحيث قلتم بالمنع ، فإن هذا دليل على ضعف حجتكم ،وعدم صحة الاستدلال بها . 
الثاني : أن تشكيل هؤلاء الملائكة إنما هو بأمر الله لهم . ولم يأمرنا الله سبحانه بذلك ولا أمرنا أيضاً بالإقتداء بهم في ذلك . 
الثالث : أن تشكيل هؤلاء الملائكة حقيقي ، بحيث أنهم أوتوا القدرة على الظهور في قالب آخر ، غير قالبهم ، فهاهم ضيف إبراهيم ملائكة ، ولكن من رآهم قال : هم بشر ،ولذا سارع إبراهيم بتقديم الأكل لهم ، وهذه هو جبريل الذي رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على حقيقته ساداً الأفق له ستمائة جناح – يخرج في صورة دحية الكلبي حتى أن الرائي يظنه هو دون تفريق . 
أما التمثيل فإنه تشكيل وهمي مكشوف ، وطاقة محدودة يعلم الرائي تصنعه ومضاهاته لخلق الله سبحانه وقدرته – ولعل هذا وجه في التحريم – وبهذا الوجه الذي قبله يعلم بطلان وجود أصل صحيح يقاس عليه . 
الرابع : أنه قياس لعالم الشهادة على عالم الغيب ، وهو ممنوع . وهذا وجه آخر في إبطال هذا القياس . 

الدليل الثاني 
قياس التمثيل على الأمثال المضروبة ،والتشبيهات الواردة في الكتاب والسنة مثل قوله تعالى : 
( لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعاً متصدعاً من خشية الله ) [ الحشر : 21 ] 
وقوله تعالي (واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السناء ) [ الكهف : 45 ] 
الجواب من وجوه : 
الوجه الأول : أنكم استدللتم بهذه الأمثال القولية المضروبة ،والتشبيهات القولية المذكورة ، على جواز تمثيلكم ومنعتم تمثيل الأنبياء والصحابة والملائكة ، فما الذي أخرجهم عن الدخول في أفراد هذا الدليل ؟ 
إن قلتم لعلو قدرهم ، وشرف ذواتهم وخشية من انتقاصهم . 
قلنا : وهذا هو الحال في علماء الأمة وقادتهم المخلصين ، فإن حرمتهم كبيرة ، ومكانتهم عالية ، بنص القرآن ،والسنة ، وكلام الصحابة ، وعلماء الأمة . 
الوجه الثاني : أن هذا القياس فاسد الاعتبار ، لأنه في مقابلة نص عام يندرج تحت أفراده : التمثيل .
هذا النص هو النهي الصريح عن مشابهة المشركين في عاداتهم بله عباداتهم . 
وقد تقرر أن التمثيل عبادة وثنية يونانية ،وطقوس كنيسية نصرانية فينصب النهي عن مشابهة المشركين على هذا التمثيل بل هو أولى من النهي عن مشابهتهم في زيهم وهيئاتهم . 
وإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الصلاة لله في وقت يسجد فيه المشركون لآلهتهم فما بالك بمشابهتهم في طقوس العبادة التي يتقربون بها إلى معبوديهم . 
قال : شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله تعالى : 
(( وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ، ووقت الغروب ، معللاً ذلك النهي بأنها تطلع وتغرب بين قرني شيطان ،وأنه حينئذ يسجد لها الكفار . 
ومعلوم أن المؤمن لا يقصد لا سجود إلا لله  وأكثر الناس قد لا يعلم أن طلوعها وغروبها بين قرني شيطان ، ولا أن الكفار يسجدون لها ثم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الصلاة في هذا الوقت حسماً لمادة المشابهة )) .ا هـ . 
فإلى المذيبين لجريمة المشابهة ، المتعلقين بخيوط العنكبوت لإيهانها ، نقول : 
لا حيدة لكم عن القول بأن التمثيل مأخوذ من الكفار ، وليس هو من عاداتهم – حتى تلوذون بحججكم المعهودة – بل هو من عباداتهم وشعائرهم ، وأنتم شابهتموهم في هذا العمل تماماً ،وإذا اقتبستموه منهم ، ثم جعلتموه عبادة لله تتقربون إلى الله بإقامتها ، وتعدونها من أعظم وسائل الدعوة إلى الله تأثيراً . ثم ترجعون إلى تلمس الحجج الغامضة الملوية لتقيمونها مبرر لهذه المشابهة المشئومة ، المجمع على تحريمها  إن هذا لهو الضلال المبين ، والجهل المشين . 
الوجه الثالث : ما قاله العلامة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد – حفظه الله – في رد الشبهات حول إباحة التمثيل : 
(( وأما قياسه على ضرب الأمثال في الكتاب والسنة فهذا قياس مقدوح فيه بقيام الفارق بين المقيس والمقيس عليه ، إذ الأمثال قولية ، وأما  التمثيليات فهي فعلية تمارس بالذوات ، فكيف هذا على هذا مع عدم تطابقهما . فثبت فساد القياس ... )) ا هـ . 

الدليل الثالث
قيام الصحابي الجليل محمد بن مسلمة بدور الصديق المقرب لكعب بن الأشر ف الكافر ، وذلك أثناء قتله . 
وكذا قيام الصحابي نعيم بن مسعود في غزوة الأحزاب بدور الصديق الناصح والموالي للقبائل التي تحزبت ضد المسلمين ، وتمثله الابن البار والولي المخلص لبني قريظة ،وتصوره وقيامه بدور الناصح الأمين لقريش وغطفان والمحرض القوي لمقاتلة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الجواب : أن هذه الوقائع وأمثالها إنما هي في مجال الحرب ،ومقاتلة الأعداء ، وقد قام الدليل على تخصيص الحرب بمثل هذه الحيل ،وأكبر منها ، وذلك في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( الحرب خدعة )) . 
هذا آخر ما تيسر جمعه حول هذه القضية . والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل . وصلي الله علي نبينا محمد وعلي آله أجمعين .

-33 ) ص . 157-158، ط 2 . وانظر كتابي : الحجج القوية علي أن وسائل الدعوة توفيقية )) . 
إنتهى من كتاب الشيخ عبدالسلام بن برجس رحمه الله
و أقول أنا أبو أنس ما أعتقد أن أحد يأتي بعد هذا الكلام ويقول بجواز التمثيل بشكل عام فضلا عن تمثيل الصحابه إلا احد رجلين إما مجنون وإلا متبع لهواه مكابر 
أما المجنون فلا يلتفت إليه لأن القلم مرفوع عنه 
أما المتبع لهواه المكابر فنسأل الله له الهدايه

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

الرجاء عدم الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هذا الكلام يا ابا انس اصلحك الله تعالى نحن في منتدى للحوار
 ونناقش مسألة علمية أويد انا فيها حكم الجواز بقوة ولك انت ماترى
 لكن لا تتهم مخالفيك بالجنون والكبر!! سامحك الله تعالى .
ثم أدعوك لسنة نبينا محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم في الحوار حيث حاور الشاب مريد الزنا وسمع منه وحاور ابا الوليد وقال له أفرغت يا ابا الوليد؟
وفي نفس الوقت أربأ بك عن سنة فرعون مع قومه (ما أريكم الا ما أرى ولا أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد).
وقد سودت صفخات كثيرة بلا طائل لتستدل على تحريم اشياء ليست محل خلاف مثل تحريم التشبه والكذب والغيبة والنميمة والتشبع... الا ان خلافنا ليس هنا
أيها الاخ
 التمثيل بالنهاية هو وسيلة مجردة لايصال الفكر والقيم مثلها مثل القصة والرواية والخطبة وبينما الخطيب يوصل فكرته بالخطبة والشاعر بالقصيدة فالممثل بالحركات والاقوال ولا فرق
فاذا انضبط التمثيل بالشرع كما انا نضبط الخطبة والشعر كذلك فلا بأس به لان الاصل الاباحة
ومن اعجب ماسمعت منك انه بدعة وهو ليس امرا دينيا فكيف ذلك فربما كان التمثيل وسيلة لشرح درس في التاريخ اوغيره!
وكذا قولك ان وسائل الدعوة توقيفية!!!!!!! لقد حجرت واسعا يا اخا العرب ولو صدق ظنك لكنت الان مخالفا لظنك وانت تستعمل الانترنيت في الدعوة!!!!
اما قولك ان التمثيل عبادة فهذا امر مخالف للواقع ولو صح في امم سابقة فبناء على انه وسيلة مجردة تستعمله في العبادة وفي الفجور على السواء!
الاعلام ولا سيما الدراما والسينما أهم وسائل التأثير في الناس وفي الرأي العام.
 ومسكين ذاك الذي يعتقد ان الناس تنتظر فتواه كي تشاهد الدراما!
 المعركة محتدمة منذ عقود والمؤشر في صالح اليهود واشياعهم حتى في صالح الرافضة حيث انهم اقتحموا المجال وبدأو يسوقون افكارهم بين المسلمين وبمثل هذا الفكر والافق الفقهي أبشركم انا الى الوراء ناكصون وكل الناس اليوم تجلس مساء تستقبل ماتبثه الفضائيات فان لم نكن على الساحة فنحن نسلمهم الى اعدائنا مجانا 
بدل ان نعمل ونشجع من يعمل ونرشد الاعمال بالنقد والتصحيح نصدر ونفرح بفتاوى سلبية تدعونا للانسحاب من الحياة والمجتمع!!

----------


## حارث البديع

هل المسألة ياابا انس مجمع على تحريمها (التمثيل ) ؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> هل المسألة ياابا انس مجمع على تحريمها (التمثيل ) ؟


وهل من أجاز التمثيل (من المعتد برأيهم) يريد هذا؟؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

> من يعرف وليد سيف ومستوى البلاغة والبيان لديه بالتوازي مع المصداقية التاريخية لابد ان يعلم ان المسلسل سيشكل علامة فارقة في الدراما العربية وانا اجزم ان هذا المسلسل اذا كان على شاكلة المسلسلات السابقة لوليد سيف وحاتم علي (مثل صقر قريش وصلاح الدين ..) فهو اقوى تأثيرا من مليون خطبة وكتاب عن فضائل الصحابة ولابد ان الروافض الان في كرب شديد من هذا العمل الذي سينسف كذبهم حول الصحابة ـ-مما علق ببعض اذهان العامة والبسطاء- نسفا


أخي الفاضل، لو صحَّ ما تقول، فإنه - والله - البلاء بعينه، بل هو الداء بعينه، لا الدواء كما تقول، غفر الله لك!
يا أخي عندما يأتيك رجل مريض، وصفة مرضه أنه لا يكاد ينتفع من ذكر أو علم حتى يأتيه ذلك العلم على نحو أو من طريق أقل ما يقال فيه إنه شبهة، فلا يكون علاج الربانيين الحكماء الناصحين لمريض كهذا بأن يعملوا على ولوج ذلك الطريق المشبوه نفسه لتعليم ذاك المريض ما يراد تعليمه إياه!! وإنما يكون العلاج تزكية نفس ذلك المريض وتطهيرها حتى تنفك عن ذلك الطريق جملة واحدة، وتفارقه راغبة عنه زاهدة فيه، لتبتغي الخير في غيره من الطرق (وهي ولله الحمد كثيرة، وقد صلحت بمثلها أمم من قبلنا في قرون الأمة المتطاولة)! فعقلية المنافسة في استعمال الوسائل الجديدة التي رأينا لها جذبا للشباب حتى نجعلها أداة لبث الخير فيهم، هذه يجب أن يتناولها طالب العلم تناولا شاملا واسع الأفق بعيد النظر، يحرص في ذلك على تجريد نفسه - هو أولا - من التعلق بها والميل إليها، ثم ينظر في الأدلة الشرعية وفي الذرائع والمصالح والمفاسد وغير ذلك مما يوصل به إلى الحكم على الوسيلة الجديدة! 
سلمنا بأن القاعدة العريضة من الشباب قد تعلقت قلوبهم بالمسلسلات والأفلام وهيئاتها ومؤثراتها وصناعاتها وفنونها (من تصوير وأزياء وديكور وإخراج وسيناريو وأداء درامي ... الخ)، فبأي فقه وبأي عقل وبأي ترجيح شرعي يقال إن من الحكمة أو من النصح للمسلمين أو من المصلحة الشرعية الراجحة أن نزيدهم من تلك الأشياء - من الفنون والصناعات الدرامية الاحترافية - التي غرقوا فيها (من عشقهم للصور غالبا) حتى نوصل إليهم قصة من قصص السيرة، بدلا من أن ننظر في الوسائل التي تخلي نفوسهم وترقى بقلوبهم وتنأى بها عن ذلك المستنقع الآسن وأهله جملة واحدة؟؟؟
وإن تنزلنا وقلنا بمشروعية الأداء التمثيلي في بعض المناسبات، فأين هذا من صنعة الدراما التي يغرق فيها الممثلون والفنانون غرقا وتصب فيها الأموال صبا ويطالب المشتغلون بها حتى يتمكنوا من (المنافسة) بأن يخضعوا لنظرية الدراما بما فيها من إغراق في التقمص (لأدوار الخير والشر على السواء، وحسبك بهذا إفسادا لنفوس الممثلين)، ويطالَبون كذلك بالزيادة من المؤثرات الصوتية والبصرية وغيرها من الصناعات التي كانت سببا في تعلق الشباب بما يأتيهم به أعداء الدين (لبراعتهم الظاهرة في فنونها وغزارة إنفاقهم فيها)، التي هي نفسها أصل العلة التي ينبغي أن ننظر في علاجها لا في الزيادة منها والإغراق فيها؟؟ 
كيف وبأي فقه يُرد على الذين منعوا تلك الصناعة العريضة التي اجتمعت فيها أمور كل منها أكبر وأخطر من أخيه، بتلك الأدلة التي يسوقها المبيحون؟ رواية  للنبي عليه السلام يحكي للصاحبة نبيا ضربه قومه فأدموه فيرفع يده على وجهه وهو يروي قصته يحكيه، وأخرى لصحابي يتظاهر بأنه رجل آخر لمصلحة الحرب، وأخرى مثلها.. بل وبعضهم يستدل بمطلق ضرب الأمثال في القرءان!! أهذه أدلة على مشروعية تلك الصنعة؟؟؟ 
مناط الاستدلال فاسد أصلا، ولا يخلو من سوء تصور واضح، وإن ذهب إليه من ذهب من أهل الفضل! 
تقول - رعاك الله:



> المعركة محتدمة منذ عقود والمؤشر في صالح اليهود واشياعهم حتى في صالح الرافضة حيث انهم اقتحموا المجال وبدأو يسوقون افكارهم بين المسلمين وبمثل هذا الفكر والافق الفقهي أبشركم انا الى الوراء ناكصون وكل الناس اليوم تجلس مساء تستقبل ماتبثه الفضائيات فان لم نكن على الساحة فنحن نسلمهم الى اعدائنا مجانا 
> بدل ان نعمل ونشجع من يعمل ونرشد الاعمال بالنقد والتصحيح نصدر ونفرح بفتاوى سلبية تدعونا للانسحاب من الحياة والمجتمع!!


قلت نعم صحيح إن الأعداء يخترعون كل يوم وسيلة خبيثة يجتذبون بها شباب المسلمين ويبثون من خلالها سمومهم، فمن الذي قال إن حماية شبابنا من تلك السموم تكون باستعمال الأدوات نفسها، أو بتوفير ما يصطلح عليه بعضهم بالبديل الإسلامي لها؟ يا أخوان إن الله يحب معالي الأمور ويكره سفسافها! والقلوب المحشوة بهذه الأشياء ينبغي أن نعمل على تخليتها منها، لا على الوصول إلى صيغة تجعلهم يتخذونها - هي نفسها - طريقا للتعبد والتقرب إلى الله بالدعوة إليه!!! هل خَلَت الأرض من أدوات ووسائل للدعوة لا شبهة فيها؟؟ وهل تشبعت موارد الإنفاق الدعوي في بلاد المسلمين واكتفت، من طلبة للعلم يعوزهم المال، وأطفال ينقصهم من يحفظهم كتاب الله حيث يعيشون، وقرى كاملة لا تجد فيها مقيما للشعائر يحسن قراءة الفاتحة، وأخرى ضاقت مساجدها الصغيرة بأهلها، وأخرى لا تجد مسجدا أصلا تقام فيه الجمعة، وغير ذلك مما تعلمون، حتى نذهب نصبُّ الأموال صبا في مثل هذه الأشياء تحت راية الدعوة إلى الله؟؟ 
ما لكم كيف تحكمون؟؟

----------


## حارث البديع

> وهل من أجاز التمثيل (من المعتد برأيهم) يريد هذا؟؟


عندي وعند الكثيرين نعم

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> عندي وعند الكثيرين نعم


وهل أنتم ممن يعتد برأيهم؟؟

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

حفظك الله أبا أنس ما إن رأيت معرّفك حتى تبادر إلى ذهني الكتاب التأصيلي الرائع للشيخ البرجس رحمه الله وأعلى مقامه في الجنة ( إيقاف النبيل على حكم التمثيل) .. ويالها من مصادفة !!
ثمّ إنّ الأمر يدعو للدهشة والعجب بل يدعوا للأسى والحزن خصوصا وجميعنا يستشعر الأثر الرهيب للدراما على المجتمعات الإسلامية فالإنسان البسيط يأخذ مثل هذه الأمور على أنّها حقائق لن تستطيع المئات من الكتب محو أثرها على نفسه بل حتى المتابع ممن يحمل شيئا من الثقافة الشرعية ليجد من أثرها على تفكيره وسلوكه مثل أثر المرض الخطير بل المادة اللاصقة لا يستطيع فصلها عمّا إلتصقت به ولا دفع أثرها عنه والذي أراه أنّ للرافضة يدا في مثل هذا العمل الخطير وتشجيعا للقائمين عليه وتحريضا لهم على القيام بمثله مع توفير المال والسهر على الترويج واستغفال شخصيات ذات وزن ثقيل في العالم العربي والإسلامي وتلميعها بشتّى عبارات التبجيل والتعظيم بدعوى (الوسطية) وفهم (الواقع) والقدرة على (التأقلم) مع متطلبات العصر والقوة في إدراك (المتغيرات) و(إستشراف) المستقبل وغيرها من وسائل البرمجة السلبية للاوعي المشاهدين وبالتالي ممارسة نوع من أنواع الإرهاب الفكري والحرب النفسية على المخالفين وحشرهم في زاوية (التخلّف) و(الظلامية) والضحك على الذقون بإلباس الرفض لباس السنة وهدم الحصون من الداخل على طريقة (حصان طروادة) وكل هذا بمباركة من مدرسة ( الحلّ الوسط ) وأنصارها ... فهم روّاد التغيير وفرسان المستقبل ولا عزاء لمن يقف في وجه التيار ..

----------


## حارث البديع

> وهل أنتم ممن يعتد برأيهم؟؟


 لى أن اسئلك ذات السؤال 
ولكن هل هذا نقاش علمى أم حوار شخصي ؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> لى أن اسئلك ذات السؤال 
> ولكن هل هذا نقاش علمى أم حوار شخصي ؟


بل حوار علمي ولذا سألتُ عمن يعتد برأيهم! ، وأعيد مرة أخرى وبشكل واضح: هل المعتد برأيهم من العلماء يجيزون الدراما التي يتحدث عنها هؤلاء؟؟!!
أنتظر إجابتك ثم سآتيك بفتاوى من أباح التمثيل من الراسخين لترى الفرق بين دراما هؤلاء، وبين ما يريد أولئك العلماء.
علما أني مع القول بالتحريم المطلق.

----------


## حارث البديع

لا, هذا ليس حوارا علميا ,فأنتى لم تسألي عمن يعتد برأيهم بل سألتينى هل يعتد برأيي أم لا
ومن حقي أن أُرجع لك السؤال 
ولكن لعلمى أن ليس ثمة فائدة من هذا الجدال فدعينا منه
واسلكي نقاشا مثمرا......

وماهو التمثيل الجائز عندك؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بل حوار علمي ولذا سألتُ عمن يعتد برأيهم! ، وأعيد مرة أخرى وبشكل واضح: هل المعتد برأيهم من العلماء يجيزون الدراما التي يتحدث عنها هؤلاء؟؟!!
> أنتظر إجابتك ثم سآتيك بفتوى من أباح التمثيل من الراسخين لترى الفرق بين دراما هؤلاء، وبين ما يريد أولئك العلماء.
> علما أني لا مع القول بالتحريم المطلق.


سيتم الخلاف على المعتد برأيهم وقد يكون المعتد برأيهم عند المخالف ممن ليسوا علماء أصلاً ، وقد يكون العكس .
وخلاصة الأمر : 
إنه يفرق بين الطرق الشرعية للدعوة ،، والطرق البدعية .
نحن نقول طريقة ، لا نقول وسيلة ولا نقول أدوات .
فإن سلم التمثيل من الكذب والمحكاة المحرمة شرعًا . 
فلن يسلم من أنه طريقة مبتدعة في التقرب إلى الله عز وجل .
لأنه : (( طريقة )) وليس : (( أداة )) ولا نقول وسيلة .

----------


## حارث البديع

شكرالك
هذا رأيك........

وماهو الفرق بين الطريقة والوسيلة والأدوات ؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

أجب أولا عن سؤالي هل الدراما التي يريدون هي التي أباحها بعض العلماء المعتد برأيهم؟؟

----------


## حارث البديع

ماذا تقصدي بالدراما اللتى يريدون ؟

----------


## حارث البديع

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> ماذا تقصدي بالدراما اللتى يريدون ؟


أقصد دراما الام بي سي وشيوخها.
علماءنا الذين أجازوا التمثيل ما أرادوا هذه التي تسيء للصحابة وتحرِّف التأريخ وتشوهه، ولا أرادوا صناعة درامية احترافية تنفق عليها الأموال الطائلة، وتتبناها قنوات الفسق والفجور بل والكفر.
الذين أفتوا بإباحة التمثيل من العلماء الراسخين أردوا مشاهد عابرة وحوارات تعبر عن مفاهيم جيدة. ضمن أنشطة المراكز الصيفية والجامعات والمدارس.
ولم يريدوا إحلال الدراما كواعظ ومصلح للناس، ولا اهتموا بقضية الجذب التي أطاحت بشيوخ الام بي سي.
والذين أفتوا بالإباحة -أعني إباحة التمثيل- من الثقات نصوا على ألا يتوسع فيه ونصوا على تحريم تمثيل الصحابة إجلالا لهم -رضي الله عنهم جميعا وأرضاهم- حتى وإن قام بأدوارهم صالحون، كيف ومن سيقوم بأدوارهم سقط الفن وحثالة البشر من الفنانين!
وأيضا بلا شك لا يريدون الدراما التي تظهر فيها النساء السافرات من عاهرات الفن ليقمن بأدوار الصحابيات الطاهرات رضي الله عنهن. ويختلطن بالرجال وكأن مجتمع الصحابة كان مجتمعا منفتحا متفلتا متبذلا!!
وأقولها بكل صراحة أن كل من سيشارك في هذا المسلسل الذي ترعاه قناة الفجور (التي تروج في أفلامها حتى لزنا المحارم) بقليل أو كثير سيرتكب جرما في حق نفسه قبل الدين -لأن دين الله محفوظ- وقبل عامة الناس..لأنه سيسقط سقوطا مريعا لن ينهض بعده، وسيفقد شيوخ الام بي سي ومن يقتفي خطوهم من دعاة الاعتدال ثقة من لا زال يثق بهم.

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

> أنتظر إجابتك ثم سآتيك بفتاوى من أباح التمثيل من الراسخين لترى الفرق بين دراما هؤلاء، وبين ما يريد أولئك العلماء.
> علما أني مع القول بالتحريم المطلق.


 
أختي الفاضلة شذى ..

أولا : تعرفين رأيي الخاص في مثل هذه المسألة ولا يخفاك .. وأوافقك بنسبة 90% من قولك ..

لكن قولك بالتحريم المطلق مع إقرارك بأن الراسخين أجازوا بعض صورهـ فيه نظر ؛ فقد كان السلف رحمهم الله يبتعدون اشد البعد عن القول بالحرمة في الأشياء التي هي أبين مما تتناقشون فيه وذلك حذراً من دخولهم تحت قوله تعالى " ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام " وهو مروي عن الشافعي و غيره كأحمد عندما سئل عن المتعة اهي حرام قال لا أقول حرام ولكن أنهى عنها !!

 وكان السلف في المسائل المشكلة يقولون مكروه ويقصدون التحريم ؛ لكي يتجنبوا لفظة التحريم حتى لا يدخلوا تحت الآية الكريمة ..

اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه ..

----------


## حارث البديع

> أختي الفاضلة شذى ..
> 
> أولا : تعرفين رأيي الخاص في مثل هذه المسألة ولا يخفاك .. وأوافقك بنسبة 90% من قولك ..
> 
> لكن قولك بالتحريم المطلق مع إقرارك بأن الراسخين أجازوا بعض صورهـ فيه نظر ؛ فقد كان السلف رحمهم الله يبتعدون اشد البعد عن القول بالحرمة في الأشياء التي هي أبين مما تتناقشون فيه وذلك حذراً من دخولهم تحت قوله تعالى " ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام " وهو مروي عن الشافعي و غيره كأحمد عندما سئل عن المتعة اهي حرام قال لا أقول حرام ولكن أنهى عنها !!
> 
> وكان السلف في المسائل المشكلة يقولون مكروه ويقصدون التحريم ؛ لكي يتجنبوا لفظة التحريم حتى لا يدخلوا تحت الآية الكريمة ..
> 
> اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه ..


بوركت

----------


## ابن الرومية

اثابك الله يا محمد عبرت عما في نفسي....و ان يرى بعض الناس ان الفتوى منحصرة في قوم دون قوم لهو اشد من قضية التمثيل في حد ذاتها..و عدم انضباط انكارنا بقدر المسألة في ذاتها و تسوية المختلف فيه بالمجمع عليه..سيطيل امد عجزنا عن الفعل و الاكتفاء برد الفعل..مع وضوح بديهية الوقت من ان من لم يستعمل المجال السمعي البصري الأدبي في ايامنا فسيبقى في ركاب الماضي...و قد شاهدت ثلاثية الدكتور وليد سيف عن الأندلس..و مسلسله عن صلاح الدين..و لا يشك منصف في نظري في كونها من اعمق و اكثر الأعمال الدرامية جدية و نفعا و ربطا لحاضرنا بماضينا على اسس هي من اقرب الأسس الى مقاصد الشرع في الفضاء الدرامي الذي نعيشه مع الاحترافية العالية في السرد و الاخراج ..و لا تلمس فيها التهافت المعرفي و السذاجة القصصية و السطحية التصويرية كالتي لمسناها في المسلسل الفضيحة القعقعاع بن عمرو...
انا من جهتي انضم اليكم في توقع الجديد الجيد المفيد في هذا العمل..

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ما هذا الانهزام والانبطاح !!!
نعوذ بالله من الخذلان 
إلى أين يسير بنا القرضاوي ومريده سلمان العودة 
اللهم أكفناهما بما شئت

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> أختي الفاضلة شذى ..
> 
> أولا : تعرفين رأيي الخاص في مثل هذه المسألة ولا يخفاك .. وأوافقك بنسبة 90% من قولك ..
> 
> لكن قولك بالتحريم المطلق مع إقرارك بأن الراسخين أجازوا بعض صورهـ فيه نظر ؛ فقد كان السلف رحمهم الله يبتعدون اشد البعد عن القول بالحرمة في الأشياء التي هي أبين مما تتناقشون فيه وذلك حذراً من دخولهم تحت قوله تعالى " ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام " وهو مروي عن الشافعي و غيره كأحمد عندما سئل عن المتعة اهي حرام قال لا أقول حرام ولكن أنهى عنها !!
> 
>  وكان السلف في المسائل المشكلة يقولون مكروه ويقصدون التحريم ؛ لكي يتجنبوا لفظة التحريم حتى لا يدخلوا تحت الآية الكريمة ..
> 
> اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه ..


أختي الفاضلة لطالب العلم أن ينظر في اجتهادات العلماء ويقارن بين استدلالاتهم وأيهم أقرب للحق، ثم يختار أو يرجح قول على آخر -إن أمكنه ذلك- ما لم يكن شاذا أو مخالفا لنص قطعي الثبوت قطعي الدلالة.
وإن كان لا يملك أدوات الاختيار والترجيح فله أن يقلد من يثق بعلمه ودينه.
وهذا ما صنعته، فلست مخالفة لنص أو اجماع ولا أنا بالتي تتبع شواذ الأقوال. وقد نظرت في أدلة الفريقين ووجدت أن القول بالتحريم المطلق أقرب للصواب وأبعد عن الشبهة. سواء من جهة أنه يفتح أبوابا للشر والفتنة والفساد، أو من جهة أنه يشتمل على الكذب ويؤدي للانشغال بسفاسف الأقوال والأفعال التي لا تليق بأهل الإسلام، ناهيكم عما يؤدي إليه من إساءة للشريعة وللصحابة وللقرون المفضلة. وما فيه من تشبه بالكفار.
بالإضافة لتهافت أدلة المبيحين. 
ولك أن تعودي لرسالة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد ، والشيخ عبدالسلام برجس رحمهما الله وتنظري فيما جمعوه من أدلة دامغة على تحريم التمثيل بجميع اشكاله.
وأخيرا يكفيك (ويعذرني) أن التحريم المطلق للتمثيل مذهب الأغلبية من علمائنا. 
وفقك الله ورعاك.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> وأخيرا يكفيك أن التحريم المطلق للتمثيل مذهب الأغلبية من علمائنا.


 ليت قومي يعلمون !

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
> إلى أين يسير بنا القرضاوي ومريده سلمان العودة 
> اللهم أكفناهما بما شئت


ويحك يا عبد الرحمن إلزم أدبك مع العلماء واعرف لهم حقهم
فهم يبذلون أنفسهم في سبيل الدعوة وتدور اجتهاداتهم بين الاجر والاجرين!

----------


## حارث البديع

سبحان الله الواحد فيهم يتكلم عن هؤلاء العلماء
كأنه شاطرهم فى علمهم أو مسيرتهم
واحد يقول هل يُعتد بهم وآخر
الى أين يسيرون بنا
إذا كنت تنتقد عالما أو أكثر لأرائه
فهذا من حقك
وليس من حقك أن تتنقص منه أو تتكلم فيه
ووالله لو تكلمنا عن واحد ممن يجلوهم من العلماء أو قل يقدسوهم
لو نقدناه نقدا موضوعيا لأقاموا الدنيا وماأقعدوها  وصرخوا فى وجوهنا من أنتم
(إلا قليلا )
فالله الله بالعدل

----------


## حارث البديع

[QUOTE=شذى الجنوب;412639]أقصد دراما الام بي سي وشيوخها.
علماءنا الذين أجازوا التمثيل ما أرادوا هذه التي تسيء للصحابة وتحرِّف التأريخ وتشوهه، ولا أرادوا صناعة درامية احترافية تنفق عليها الأموال الطائلة، وتتبناها قنوات الفسق والفجور بل والكفر.

دراما ال mbc ليست سواء منها التركية
والعربية والتاريخية فشملها فى حكم واحد خطأ
ليس هناك عالما واحدا يجيز إهانة الصحابة فى اى
فيلم أو مسلسل كان ولاقال به أحد وهذه نقطة اتفاق
أما بالنسبة للأموال الطائلة فهذا يرجع للمصلحة
ويقدرها أهلها وتحديد كلمة طائلة فى زمن تنفق فيه الملايين
على أفلام تعود بالسؤ على مشاهديها
فتحديد طائلة يصعب تحديده بمبلغ معين على أفلام تبصر بتاريخنا
كما هو وتبرز صفحات مشرقة فى تاريخنا

الذين أفتوا بإباحة التمثيل من العلماء الراسخين أردوا مشاهد عابرة وحوارات تعبر عن مفاهيم جيدة. ضمن أنشطة المراكز الصيفية والجامعات والمدارس.
ولم يريدوا إحلال الدراما كواعظ ومصلح للناس، ولا اهتموا بقضية الجذب التي أطاحت بشيوخ الام بي سي.
والذين أفتوا بالإباحة -أعني إباحة التمثيل- من الثقات نصوا على ألا يتوسع فيه ونصوا على تحريم تمثيل الصحابة إجلالا لهم -رضي الله عنهم جميعا وأرضاهم- حتى وإن قام بأدوارهم صالحون، كيف ومن سيقوم بأدوارهم سقط الفن وحثالة البشر من الفنانين!
وأيضا بلا شك لا يريدون الدراما التي تظهر فيها النساء السافرات من عاهرات الفن ليقمن بأدوار الصحابيات الطاهرات رضي الله عنهن. ويختلطن بالرجال وكأن مجتمع الصحابة كان مجتمعا منفتحا متفلتا متبذلا!!
كل كلامك نصوا العلماء ونصوا
-وهذا ليس حجة على, بإستطاعتى الإتيان بقول آخرين
- من قال ان العلماء الذين أجازوه حصروه فى المدارس والخ
هذا مفهومك أنتى للفتوى....
كل تمثيل منضبط بالشرع فجائز فى اى كان
جامعة أو قناة أو الخ.

----------


## إياد القيسي

من المؤسف أن عيب هذه المنتديات أن تفتح قضية الرأي والرأي الآخر وهي قضية خطيرة وغير شرعية ، المراقب للحوار يرى تعدي كثير من الأخوة والأخوات على بعض أهل العلم ، فقد تعدي بشكل واضح على سلمان العودة وعلى يوسف القرضاوي وعلى غيرهما والله يقول لزوجين : ( ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم ) فكيف بمن سجن ودافع وأجتهد ، نعم قد يكون تساهل فيرد تساهله أو أخطأ .
وأقول للأخوة أن العلماء كثر وليس في المملكة علماء فحسب ، فالأزهر منذ زمان يبيح التمثيل منذ الخمسينيات ولا أريد الدخول بمناقشة الآراء ، وكذا غيرهم . صحيح أن في الأزهر تساهل بصورة عامة ولكن فيه علماء وعندهم فتاوى في موضوعات معينة سبقوا ووفقوا لها .
أما القول أن مسلسل القعقاع أساء ؟ فهو كلام من لم يرى المسلسل ، بل مسلسل القعقاع كان من المسلسلات الجيدة بنسبة تزيد عن 80% وهذا يكفي ولا أريد مناقشة إباحة التمثيل من عدمه ولكني أتكلم عن المادة التاريخية والفكرة .
من يريد أن يناقش التمثيل فهذا شيء آخر ؟ هناك كتابات كثيرة أكثرها على تحريم التمثيل أو كراهته .
أما الكلام على المادة التاريخية للمسلسلات فهو المهم ، باعتبار أن الناس يرونها سواء تكلمنا أم لم نتكلم فالكلام حولها مفيد تحذيرا أو مدحا .
أكرر أن الإشراف على المادة التاريخي كان موفقا ويكفينا أن إيران وأذنابها أنزعجوا وشوهوا المسلسل ، وبضدها تتبين الأشياء
كما أني أريد أن أكلم الناس الذين كتبوا : أن هناك ظلما وتعديا ليس على العلماء بل على أناس كثر وكلام بلهجة استعلائية، وهذه مسائل فيها نوع تعقيد لأن الأشياء متداخلة وليست يسيرة ولا سهلة ؛ لأن مجتمعنا الإسلامي فيه مليار شخص يشاهد التلفاز فخروج شيء سئ مرفوض وخروج شيء به سوء وبعض الحسن أخف سوءا . وعلينا أن نستفيد من الأشياء ونوضفها لصالحنا فلا نحن صنعنا المسلسل ولا بيدنا منعه !
وإذ الأمر كذلك فلا بد لمن يرى التلفاز أن يراه بأحسن الأسوأ ؛ لأنه لا ينفع منعنا ، فكم كتب قديما بمنع الدش .
وإذا بنا نوجد البديل، وهو القنوات الشرعية وأستعملنا الدش وأنتجنا قنوات إسلامية .
إن إيران وغيرها من النصارى ماضون  بطوفان المسلسلات الإيرانية المهدمة لأصولنا فماذا ترانا فاعلين ، نخطب على المنابر ونكتب وحسب ولابد من منعهم وهذا لايكفي لمنعهم !!
دعوا الأقل سوءا يبدل الأسوأ ، ولعله - ولست جازما بذلك - من باب دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## المسكين السفي

> أما القول أن مسلسل القعقاع أساء ؟ فهو كلام من لم يرى المسلسل ، بل مسلسل القعقاع كان من المسلسلات الجيدة بنسبة تزيد عن 80% وهذا يكفي ولا أريد مناقشة إباحة التمثيل من



أخي أنا رأيت 5 ثواني أو أقل من المسلسل 

فأقول هو أفسد من المسلسلات الساقطة

لان هذا المسلسل ينغر به عامة الناس ويدعون انه إسلامي

وبطله من ؟نصراني كافر أحمق

كحال مسلسل يوسف عليه السلام

والالحان لا تسأل عنها

ثم تقول لي ناجح بنسبة 80 %

أقول لك إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## إياد القيسي

*مسلسل القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي*


*د.طه الدليمي- موقع القادسية**

**أبناء الرشيد*
في بداية الشتاء الماضي أهداني صديق المادة الكاملة لمسلسل (أبناء الرشيد) على أقراص مضغوطة (dvd). لا أخفيكم أنني أصبت بالرعب وأنا أشاهد ذلك التشويه المتعمد لتاريخ أمتنا وسيرة عظمائها، في عمل بدا واضحاً - ومن أول الحلقات -  أن اليد الشعوبية الإيرانية كانت وراءه، وأما الممثلون (العرب) فلم يكونوا أكثر من واجهة للعمل يتخفى وراءها المحرك الأصيل لهذه الواجهات الورقية المزيفة. وهكذا يستعيد التاريخ نفسه على المغفلين بصور مختلفة في مظهرها متحدة في جوهرها؛ إذ كانت الأحداث التاريخية التي حركتها على أرض الواقع اليد نفسها، قد اتخذت من وجوه عربية: إما ساذجة مستدرجة، أو متساذجة منتفعة، واجهات لتلك الأحداث. لا فرق سوى أن الحدث نفسه، بعد أن غادر أرضه، التقطته تلك الأيدي، فعملت به ما عملت تقطيعاً وقطعاً وإضافة وحذفا؛ ليطوع كما يراد له أن يكون، ويعرض على صفحات الكتب وشاشات التلفزيون. 
قد تسألني: 
- وهل رعبت حقيقة؟ أم ذلك من مجازات التعبير لدى الكتاب؟
- تريد الحقيقة؟ لقد شعرت بالرعب حقاً. 
- وقبل أن تسألني متعجباً: عن السبب أقول لك: 
- نظرت إلى العمل فوجدته إنتاجاً عربياً أردنياً، وإلى الممثلين فإذا هم سوريون وأردنيون. وإلى حجم العمل فإذا به ضخم مكلف مادة وجهداً، ويتطلب دعماً لوجستياً كبيراً، وموافقات أمنية ورسمية، رغم أن لغته كانت هابطة، وهذا لا يهم كثيراً.. المهم أن (الفكرة قد وصلت). 
- لكن لما سألت نفسي: لصالح من كان هذا العمل؟ ومن دفع التكاليف؟ على قاعدة: (إذا أردت معرفة الجاني فابحث عن المستفيد).
- أجبت فوراً: إنها إيران!!! فكيف لا أرتعب وقد بلغت منا هذه العدوة الماكرة الخبيثة هذا المبلغ الخطير. و (ما غزي قوم في عقر دارهم إلا ذلوا). وقد غزتنا إيران دينياً وعسكرياً وسياسياً واقتصادياً، وها هي أصابعها تمتد إلى جمهورنا غير المحصن بما يكفي لتغزوه ثقافياً! فما العمل؟ 
*وتذكرت فلم ( القادسية ).........!!!*
وتذكرت كيف أنني قبل الاحتلال بسنتين أو ثلاث سنين بحثت عن فلم (القادسية) الذي أنتجه العراق أثناء الحرب مع إيران، وكان التلفزيون العراقي يعرضه في كل مناسبة. لم أدع مكتباً للتسجيلات في بغداد يمكن أن يكون مظنة لوجوده إلا وطرقته لأعود منه بالخيبة! وسألت عنه من سألت ممن يظن أنه يمكن أن يكون إليه خيط صلة، ولكن دون جدوى!!! فتصور مدى تغلغل اليد الشعوبية في أجهزة إعلامنا! وكيف تآمرت على إخفاء هذا الفلم الذي يزعج إيران وأذنابها. ألهذا الحد وصلنا؟! ولهذا الحد وصلت إيران معنا وبنا؟! 
بعد الاحتلال بسنين لم أصدق عيني وأنا أرى فلم (القادسية) في مكتب لبيع الأقراص المضغوطة في إحدى العواصم العربية فاقتنيت منه نسخاً، إحداها نقلنا محتوياتها مباشرة على موقعنا (القادسية). أقول لكم: كأنني أرى التاريخ يعود إلينا من جديد!
ورحت - وأنا دائخ الرأس في مسلسل (أبناء الرشيد) - في دوامتي أقول: أين الأمة؟ أين مثقفوها وأصحاب الشأن والمال والسياسة والقضية فيها من هذا العبث؟ لم لا يواجهونه بمثله؟ وانكفأت على نفسي أتخيل وأضع في ذهني بعض الحلول والتصرفات على قاعدة (مهمة أمة بجهود فرد).. وهذه هي علة مأساتنا المزمنة!
*مسلسل القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي*
شاهدت الحلقات الأُولى من مسلسل (القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي)، التي بدأ عرضها مع أول رمضان على شاشة قناة الـ(mbc1)، وأنا أتوجس خيفة أن تكون كالعادة: "وجوه عربية وأعجاز شعوبية". ولكن شيئاً فشيئاً بدأ الأمان والاطمئنان يتسلل إلى نفسي. عندها صارت آثار ذلك الرعب تنمحي بالتدريج. إذن لسنا وحدنا في الميدان. إن هذا العمل وراءه  أناس ساهرون كما نحن ساهرون. ترى هل سينتهي ذلك العهد الذي جعلت شعاره طيلة حياتي:
إذا الرعاةُ على أغنامِها سهرتْ


سهرتُ من حبِّ أغنامي على الراعي
سرني في المسلسل - وقد رأيت أكثر حلقاته - تركيزه على المسائل الجوهرية التي اتخذتها الشعوبية الفارسية نقاط ارتكاز في المشاغبة على تاريخنا وديننا ورموزنا، ومعالجتها بما يناسب ويشفي ويثري. ومما زادني ثقة بما أرى أن المسلسل جرى تحت إشراف جماعة من أهل العلم، وجدت من بينهم المؤرخ العلامة أكرم ضياء العمري، وهو عراقي الأصل من الموصل يقيم منذ زمن طويل في المملكة العربية السعودية، وجرى تحت يديه تخريج الكثير من طلبة علم وعلماء التاريخ، ومنهم الدكتور علي محمد الصلابي المؤرخ الليبي صاحب المؤلفات المشهورة؛ فعمل يتم تحت رقابة هؤلاء يستبعد ألا يكون وراءه عاملون ساهرون، يحملون هم قضية.
*انتقادات متحاملة*
فوجئت بعد أيام من مشاهدتي المسلسل بمقال نشر على بعض المواقع لا يعرف كاتبه الذي استعار كلمة (وطن) اسماً مستعاراً له، استنسخه وأرسله إلي قبل أسبوع صديق على بريدي الخاص. عنوان المقال مثير وطويل: (مسلسل القعقاع دعم لوجستي إيراني ومالي لنشر الرؤية الإيرانية المذهبية وقلب للحقائق وإثارة للفتن الطائفية. غزو فارسي لعقول المسلمين من خلال المسلسلات المزورة للتاريخ)! مع تحذير نصه: (أضخم عمل إعلامي يعرض في شهر رمضان تتبناه دول الخليج). كذلك رأيت في شريط الأخبار على قناة (صفا) تحذبراً مشابهاً لهذا التحذير بنصه!
يومها كنت أتهيأ لكتابة مقالة تمتدح المسلسل، وتبين أهميته في هذا الظرف بالذات. لكن المقال المرسل أثار في نفسي شكوكاً، جعلتني أفكر أن ما سبقت من حلقات ربما تكون استدراجاً لما بعدها؛ فأجبت صديقي بالرسالة التالية، وطويت كشحاً إلى حين كتابة تلك المقالة التي كنت أزورها في خاطري خشية الاستعجال:
"إن كان المسلسل كما ورد في المقال، فهو خطير. ولكنني الى الآن لم أر فيه شيئاً غريباً - دعك من موضوع التجسيد - فننتظر إلى أن نرى المواضع التي تثبت الدس الإيراني، ولا أستبعد وقوعها. ولكن أشم رائحة المبالغة في كلام الناقد. خذ مثلاً هذا الاعتراض: (المشاهد 207-311: تعرض لموضوع قتل مالك بن نويرة، وزواج خالد بن الوليد من زوجة مالك، وشهادة أبي قتادة عليه. وبالرغم من أن المؤلف سلّمَ بردة مالك التي توجبُ قتله، إلا أن هذا لا يمنع من أن الموضوع خلافي بين الشيعة والسنة إلى يومنا هذا، ويُطرحُ دائما للنيل من إسلام خالد بن الوليد). هذا فيه مبالغة وتجن؛ فالأمر على العكس فيه تجلية ذكية لحقيقة الموقف. فعسى أن تكون بقية اللقطات كهذه.
ثم إني أستبعد أن تقوم إيران بدعم مسلسل أو أن تكون وراءه، وفيه مدح صريح للخلفاء الراشدين وعلى رأسهم الصديق والفاروق، بينما المنهج الإيراني يقوم على الصفاقة والعلنية في ذمهم. ولديهم من النفسية المعبأة بالحقد ما يكفي ليمنعهم من ذلك. اللهم إلا إذا تغلب عليها جانب )

----------


## إياد القيسي

الأخ المكرم (المسكين) أنا رأيت  حلقات كثيرة من المسلسل لأنه كتب على المسلسل أنه دس إيراني ورأيت غير ذلك ،  وحكمي عليه ما ذكرت ، وسألت أخوة أطلعوا عليه فمدحوه ، والشيخ الدكتور طه الدليمي حكم على جزء منه ، أعطني شيئا من المادة التاريخية فيه دس ، أما التمثيل وغيرها فقلت لن أناقش موضوع من هذه الوجهة ، لأني أتكلم عن المادة علميا فيها دس ؟ أو خطأ أو أو ؟ إن كان في شيء من ذلك ؟ فلا بأس ، وإلا فالمسألة هي دفع شيء بشيء هي  من جنس  فرح أبو بكر الصديق بنصر النصارى على المجوس (ويؤمئذ يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله) في سورة الروم . شيء قدري ، مسلسل فعله غيرنا وشاهده الملايين ، هل ستؤثر المادة المعروضة في تشويه تاريخنا ؟ 
أما مناقشة قضية التمثيل فهذا شأن آخر. لست له بأهل

----------


## المسكين السفي

أنا لا أتكلم عن التمثيل هنا فقط.....

ولا أتكلم عن المادة التاريخية 

ولكن أتكلم عن النساء العاريات في المسلسلات و أتكلم عن الألحان و أتكلم عن أبطال المسلسل 

هذا إذا سلمنا بأن التمثيل جائز

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

أيها المسكين 
ما أنت بمسكين!
 كيف وقد استطعت تقييم مسلسلا من أكثر من ثلاثين حلقة بخمس ثوان أو أقل!!!
تقول: (ولكن أتكلم عن النساء العاريات)!!......ات   الله يا رجل كل ذلك لم يكن.

----------


## حارث البديع

لاأدرى هل رؤية 5 ثوان من مسلسل 
فيه 30 حلقة هي (الموضوعية) فى الحكم !!!!   ؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

سؤال واحــد لمن يقول بجواز تصوير هذه الأفلام والمسلسلات !!
هل يرضى أحد منكم أن تقوم نساء فاجرات فاسقات ممثلات بتقليد حركات أمهاتكم وأخواتكم ونساء بيوتكم ؟!!
ويظهرون لجميع أهل الأرض من كفار وفساق ومسلمين على أن هذه حركات أهل بيتكم
وأصوات نساء أهل بيتكم ؟!! 
إن كنتم لا ترضون بأن يقلد أحد نساء بيوتكم وأصوات نساء بيوتكم
فلماذا ترضون بتقليد حركات وأصوات أمهات المؤمنين ونساء الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين !!
اتقوا الله في أنفسكم وفي أمهات المؤمنين ونساء الصحابة .
اتقوا الله في عمر بن الخطاب وأهل بيته .

----------


## حارث البديع

لفظ الفسق على الصحيح
لايطلق إلا على من ارتكب الكبيرة
وهذا شئ لانستطيع معرفته
فليس مهمتنا التجسس فى البيوت لنعرف الفاسق 
من غيره إلا من ثبت لنا حاله بمجاهرة مثلا
-قد سئلتك ولم تجب 
وها أنا أعيد السؤال :
مالفرق بين الطريقة والوسيلة والأدوات   ؟؟؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*[**quote**=حارث البديع;414136]**لفظ الفسق على الصحيح**[/**quote**]*
*[**quote**=حارث البديع;414136]*

*لايطلق إلا على من ارتكب الكبيرة**وهذا شئ لانستطيع معرفته**فليس مهمتنا التجسس فى البيوت لنعرف الفاسق* *من غيره إلا من ثبت لنا حاله بمجاهرة مثلا**-قد سئلتك ولم تجب* *وها أنا أعيد السؤال :**مالفرق بين الطريقة والوسيلة والأدوات ؟؟؟*
*[/**quote**]*

*أجيبك باللغة التي تريد أن تنشرها على انها تقرب إلى رب العالمين !!**الهــروب الكبيــر !!* *كلاكيــت ثــاني مــــــــــرة !!**[**quote**]*
*سؤال واحــد لمن يقول بجواز تصوير هذه الأفلام والمسلسلات !!**هل يرضى أحد منكم أن تقوم نساء فاجرات فاسقات ممثلات بتقليد حركات أمهاتكم وأخواتكم ونساء بيوتكم ؟!!**ويظهرون لجميع أهل الأرض من كفار وفساق ومسلمين على أن هذه حركات أهل بيتكم**وأصوات نساء أهل بيتكم ؟!!*

*إن كنتم لا ترضون بأن يقلد أحد نساء بيوتكم وأصوات نساء بيوتكم**فلماذا ترضون بتقليد حركات وأصوات أمهات المؤمنين ونساء الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين !!**اتقوا الله في أنفسكم وفي أمهات المؤمنين ونساء الصحابة .**اتقوا الله في عمر بن الخطاب وأهل بيته .**[/**quote**]*

*لو جلستم ألف سنة لن تستطيعوا أن تجاوبوا إجابة صريحة مباشرة* *لأن جوابكم عن هذا السؤال يبطل مسعاكم في نشر تمثيل أمهات المؤمنين بين المسلمين !** لا  أدري  أيكون : اختلاط الممثلة العظيمة الفاضلة التي أقل فيلم لها فتنت ودمرت آلاف من شباب المسلمين* *يا ترى اختلاطها بالمصورين والمخرجين!!**هل الإختلاط هذا عن قرب إلى الله عز وجل  ؟!!**لأنها تعمل عمل ديني* *تتقرب إلى الله عز وجل بمخالطة الرجـال والأغاني والتمثيل ؟!**وصل بنا الحال إننا نجادل عن مسلسل يقلد فيه عمر بن الخطاب ونساء بيته !!*

----------


## حارث البديع

هداك الله 
غريبة هذا الاسلوب منك
ماتوقعتك هكذا على العموم كن علميا فى نقاشك 
ودع عنك هذا الاسلوب 
ولو ماأعجبك شئ من كلامي فرده بعلم ,
وأجب عن سؤالى فضلا
مالك لاتجاوب عليه !!!!!

----------


## حارث البديع

لاأقدس أحد لأن لى عقل

اها ليتك أخبرتنى أنك لاتفقه جوابا لما تقوله وتزج به
لو أخبرتنى من البداية .......

----------


## المسكين السفي

أحمد بن صالح الزهراني
18رمضان1431هـ 
أصبح بعض من أشربوا في قلوبهم الإعلام والأضواء مصبوغين بصبغة البيئات  الّتي يعيشون فيها ، وأصبحت المعاني الشرعية والأصول الدينية في مرتبة  متأخرة ..
هذا لا نقوله عن عامة ، وإنّما نقوله عن منتسبين للعلم وأكثر من ذلك أن يكونوا متزيّين بزيّ الديّن والتمسّك .
هذا الزّيّ الّذي أصبح في عصرنا بضاعة رائجة وسلعة ثمينة يُماكس صاحبها بما  أراد ، وسبحان الله العظيم ، لاحظت شيئا في الدين يختلف عن كلّ السّلع  الّتي يتاجر بها أصحابها..
فكل السلع تصبح باهضة الثمن وتُقابل بالكثير كلّما غلا ثمنها وزادت نفاسة عند أصحابها..
إلاّ الدّين، فكلّما رخص وابتُذل وهان على صاحبه كلّما جلب له المزيد والمزيد من حظوظ الدنيا..
ولهذا كان عند السّلف من أشدّ النّاس هوانا من باع دينه أو ابتاع به ..
هذ استطراد قد لا يكون له علاقة بالموضوع وإنّما جاء على ذكر التزيّي بالدين ..
أقول إنّ بعض النّاس للأسف استبدل المعايير الإعلامية وألفاظ الإعلاميين بالمعاني والألفاظ الشّرعيّة ..
وهذا أمر طبيعي فإنّ جرَبَ هذه القنوات الهابطة الّتي يتعاملون معها يعدي  أشدّ مما يعدي جرب البعير الأجرب ، ولهذا كان وصية السّلف بالمباعدة من أهل  الأهواء والأفكار المنحرفة وأهل الفسوق في محلّها متجاوبة مع النص القرآني  .
اليوم اطلعت على مقابلة مع الدكتور علي الصلابي متحدثا عن مسلسل القعقاع بن  عمرو التميمي الذي هو ممن شارك بوضع مادته التاريخية كما فهمت من اللقاء  ..
وكان الدكتور منتشياً بأنّ المسلسل (حقّق أكبر مشاهدة للمسلسلات التاريخية) ..
لا أخفيكم سراً .. ذهبت لأحد المواقع وبحثت عن مقاطع من هذا المسلسل إذ  ساورني الشك بعد هذه الفرحة العامرة من الدكتور أن يكون المسلسل خاليا من  المنكرات ..
ووجدت ما يندى له جبين من بقي معظما لحرمات الله من وجود النساء والموسيقى  .. إضافة إلى الاعتداء على حرمة الصحابة بتمثيلهم من قبل فساق الممثلين  وقيل إنّ بعضهم نصارى ..
والعجيب أنّ الدكتور لما ذُكر له اعتراض البعض بوجود المخالفات الشّرعية  عزف مباشرة مقطوعة المصالح والاختلاف وغير ذلك من شنشنة المتفلتين من أحكام  الله ..
ولا أريد أن أفوّت أنّ في بعض المقاطع نطقا مضحكا للغة يزدريه متعلم مبتدئ فضلاً عن أن تكون تلك لغة بني تميم ..
ومما لاحظته - وصادف ذلك قراءتي لبعض النقد للمسلسل قبلاً -  الإصرار على  مدح قبيلة بني تميم وأنّها لا تذلّ ولا تخضع وغير ذلك من الألفاظ الّتي  أشعرتني بصدق ما ذكر من أنّ اختيار شخصية القعقاع محورا للمسلسل جاء عمداً  استجلابا لأموال حكام قطر ..
عموما ليس هذا مهما عندي.. وإنّما يهمني انتشاء الدكتور الصلابي بكثرة  المشاهدين وتهاونه في أحكام الشريعة هو ومن معه من فقهاء فقه المعجنات !
بالله عليكم تأملوا معي ما رواه ربيع بن عتاب قال : كنت أمشي مع زياد ابن  جرير فسمع رجلاً يحلف بالأمانة ، قال : فنظرت إليه وهو يبكي ، قلت : ما  يبكيك ؟ فقال : أما سمعت هذا يحلف بالأمانة ؟! فلئن تُحكّ أحشائي حتى تدمى  أحبّ إليّ من أحلف بالأمانة» . انتهى من حلية الأولياء .
أرأيت كيف هي منزلة حرمات الله عند من يعظّمها ؟
ترى هل تأثر الدكتور الصلابي ومن معه من منظر السافرات في المسلسل ؟
هل اهتزّ فؤاد أحدهم من منظر بعضهم وهو يمسك بجسد امرأة لا تحلّ له وهي تكلمه بغنج ودلال ؟
ألم ينزعج من أصوات المعازف الّتي توعّد الله مستحلّها بالهلاك ؟
ألم تبكي عيونهم من بقاء النساء بلا محارم في اختلاط وخلوة وتلامس غير مأمون مع رجال لا يحلون لهم ؟
ألم تهتزّ مشاعرهم أن يمثل دور الصحابة المجاهرون بالفسق من ممثلين وممثلات ؟
ألم يفكر هو ومن معه كم حكما شرعيا أعرضوا عنه وأهملوه واستخفوا به بذريعة الخلاف والمصالح ؟
ألم يعنّ لهم كم بابا فتحوه لأعداء الله ليقعوا في صحابة رسول الله بدعوى تمثيل أدوارهم في عصر لا ضوابط فيه ولا قوانين ؟
لقد كان الغرب وفساق الشرق يتهيبون الصحابة عندما كان أهل الدين يتهيبونهم ..
فالآن وقد فتحتم الباب لمن يمثل هذا وذاك فغدا سيمثل كل إنسان ما شاء بدعوى العرض التاريخي والتثقيف ..
وستصبح شخصيّات الصحابة لعبة بيد فسقة المنتجين والمخرجين وقنوات أبعد ما تكون عن الدين والفضيلة ..
كم بابا من الخير تركه السلف وتحرجوا منه خوفا من أن يُتخذ طريقا للمخالفين وأعداء الملة ..
فهل أنتم خير منهم وأكثر غيرة على الدين وأكثر حرصاً على نشر الإسلام ..
بالله عليكم لا تلبسوا على الناس ولا تخلطوا أهواءكم بمصالح الشريعة .. وفلتات ألسنتكم تعرب عمّا تكنّه صدوركم ..
أكثر مشاهدة ..
أصبحت فتنة الفتن لهؤلاء المتهوكين الذين جعلوا دين الله لعبة بيد رؤوس الفتنة ودعاة الضلالة من ملاك الفضائيات ومروجيها ..
لا يهم كم شريعة سقطت وكم حرمة انتهكت ..
المهم تحصيل أكبر نسبة مشاهدة ..
والله المستعان ..

----------


## شذى الجنوب

*هذه فتوى الأزهر حول تجسيد أدوار الصحابة..والأزهر على حد علمي منفتح وغير متشدد عند المبيحين والداعمين للمسلسل!!

جدد مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر رفضه لتجسيد الصحابة والعشرة المبشرين بالجنة في الأعمال الدرامية مؤكد تمسكه بقراره السابق بمنع ذلك الأمر والنهي عنه وأكد الشيخ علي عبد الباقي الأمين العام لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر أن المجمع رفض خلال جلسته الأخيرة التي انعقدت الخميس الماضي تجسيد الأنبياء والصحابة والعشرة المبشرين بالجنة في الأعمال الدرامية سواء على صعيد التلفزيون أو السينما أو المسرح،مشيراً إلى أن المجمع في هذا الإطار يرفض عرض مسلسل يجسد شخصية أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب وأي مسلسل آخر يتعرض لشخصيات الصحابة الكرام أو الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام. وأكد الشيخ عبد الباقي أنه لو فتحنا الباب لتمثيل الرسل والأنبياء، فقد نفاجأ بمن يقوم بتمثيل الأنبياء والرسل في فيلم سينمائي أو مسرحية أو مسلسل، ثم يقوم بعد ذلك بدور سكير مثلاً أو أي دور يسيء إلى الشخص العادي، مطالباً بوجود وقفة حاسمة مع مثل هذه المسلسلات. يذكر أن أسامة الشيخ رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون المصري كان قد طالب مجمع البحوث بضرورة إبداء الرأي الشرعي في تجسيد شخصية أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في عمل تلفزيوني مما جعل المجمع يسارع برفض العمل وتمسكه بقراره السابق في جلسته الأخيرة.*

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

والله إن فقط بقاء صورة الممثل  في ذهن الكبير والصغير على أنه هو الصجابي الفلاني 
لكافيـــة في التحريـــــم 

كيف إذا كان بعض المتمثلين بالصحابة غير مسلمين أصلا  ! ؟

وإن كان مسلم لم يكن ذو صلاح بل تجده في هذه المسلسل صحابي 

وفي  آخر ( ! ) ؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> لكن قولك بالتحريم المطلق مع إقرارك بأن الراسخين أجازوا بعض صورهـ فيه نظر ؛ فقد كان السلف رحمهم الله يبتعدون اشد البعد عن القول بالحرمة في الأشياء التي هي أبين مما تتناقشون فيه وذلك حذراً من دخولهم تحت قوله تعالى " ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام " وهو مروي عن الشافعي و غيره كأحمد عندما سئل عن المتعة اهي حرام قال لا أقول حرام ولكن أنهى عنها !!
> 
> وكان السلف في المسائل المشكلة يقولون مكروه ويقصدون التحريم ؛ لكي يتجنبوا لفظة التحريم حتى لا يدخلوا تحت الآية الكريمة ..
> 
> اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه ..


اللهم آمين ..
اختي الفاضلة تعجبت حقيقة من ردك على الأخت شذى .. لأن ما فهمتُه من ردها أنها مع القول بالتحريم ، وهذا يعني أنها تتبع علماء ، لا تحرم من ذاتها ، ولها أن تختار الرأي الذي تراه أقرب للصواب طالما أنها تقلد علماء موثوق بدينهم وعلمهم .
بوركت .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> والله إن فقط بقاء صورة الممثل في ذهن الكبير والصغير على أنه هو الصجابي الفلاني 
> لكافيـــة في التحريـــــم 
> 
> كيف إذا كان بعض المتمثلين بالصحابة غير مسلمين أصلا ! ؟
> 
> وإن كان مسلم لم يكن ذو صلاح بل تجده في هذه المسلسل صحابي 
> 
> وفي آخر ( ! ) ؟


أحسن الله تعالى إليك ..
يعرض هذه الأيام مسلسل (( يوسف )) ، يزعمون أنه لنبي الله يوسف .
وهذا المسلسل يشاهده ويتابع حلقاته آلاف الناس يوميًا والعياذ بالله .
سألت مرة أحد المشاهدين : قلت له إن قرأت سورة يوسف بعد مشاهدتك لأحداث المسلسل 
رد علي تلقائيًا : بالتأكيد سيتمثل لي صور الممثلين والممثلات في المسلسل !!
وقد حكم هذا المشاهد على المسلسل ببطلانه من هذه الجزئية فقط .
لكن للأسف لا يزال يشاهده !! لأنه لا يستطيع عدم إكمال حلقات المسلسل !!
وهذا أخطر ما في الأمر إنه يكون عالم بأن هذا المسلسل أو غيره فيه تقليد لنبي من أنبياء الله وتقليد حركاته وأصواته ، ومع ذلك لا يستطيع أن يتجنب هذه المسلسلات لتعلق قلبه بها !

----------


## ابوسعيد الذرحاني

> الرجاء عدم الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هذا الكلام يا ابا انس اصلحك الله تعالى نحن في منتدى للحوار
> ونناقش مسألة علمية أويد انا فيها حكم الجواز بقوة ولك انت ماترى
> لكن لا تتهم مخالفيك بالجنون والكبر!! سامحك الله تعالى .
> ثم أدعوك لسنة نبينا محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم في الحوار حيث حاور الشاب مريد الزنا وسمع منه وحاور ابا الوليد وقال له أفرغت يا ابا الوليد؟
> وفي نفس الوقت أربأ بك عن سنة فرعون مع قومه (ما أريكم الا ما أرى ولا أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد).
> وقد سودت صفخات كثيرة بلا طائل لتستدل على تحريم اشياء ليست محل خلاف مثل تحريم التشبه والكذب والغيبة والنميمة والتشبع... الا ان خلافنا ليس هنا
> أيها الاخ
> التمثيل بالنهاية هو وسيلة مجردة لايصال الفكر والقيم مثلها مثل القصة والرواية والخطبة وبينما الخطيب يوصل فكرته بالخطبة والشاعر بالقصيدة فالممثل بالحركات والاقوال ولا فرق
> فاذا انضبط التمثيل بالشرع كما انا نضبط الخطبة والشعر كذلك فلا بأس به لان الاصل الاباحة
> ...


اخي الكريم : محمد بن علي بن مصطفى .
اسئلك باالله الذي لا اله الاهو اليس هائولا  الممثلين والفنانين هم اسقط وارذل الناس اليس هائولا الممثلين هم الذين يدعون الى كل رذيله وينهون عن كل فضيله بااقوالهم واعمالهم .
اترض ان يقوم ممثل اوممثله بتمثيل دور صحابي جليل من اصحاب محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام , فيشاهده ملايين الناس ثم بعد لحضات وبعد انتها المسلسل يظهر هذا السفيه وهوا في احضان ممثله فاجره مثله .
ان كنت صاحب فطره سليمه لا اعتقد انك ممن سيدافعون عن مثل هائولا او يبرر افعالهم بعد جميع ماذكر الاخوان من الادله من الكتاب والسنه واقوال اهل العلم الثقات امثال ابن باز , وبن عثيمين , والفوزان , وغيرهم من اهل العلم الثقات وهذا ايضا راي العلامه الاالباني , والعلامه مقبل الوادعي رحمهم الله تعالى .
ولا اعلم عالم من علماء اهل السنه الثقات يخالف في ذالك او يستسيغه .
الا مانعلم من علماء اهل البدع امثال القرضاوي , والعوده وغيرهم ولا غرابه في ذالك فهذ حال اهل البدع والاهواء نسئل الله  ان يردهم الى الحق امين .
وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الموازين ستقلب بين يدي الساعة فقال: (إن بين يدي الساعة سنوات خداعة، يصدق فيها الكاذب ويكذب فيها الصادق، ويؤتمن الخائن ويخون الأمين، وينطق الرويبضة). 
الحق لا يعرف بالرجال ولكن يعرف الرجال بالحق .من يعرف سلمان العوده في التسعينات يستغرب ويسئل الله الثبات على دينه .
اقول لوسئل سلمان العوده عن حكم التمثيل قبل عشرين سنه .
انا اجزم ان جوابه سوف يكون مختلف تمام .
فتقو الله يامن اعطاكم الله العلم ان تسكتو عن مثل هائولا القوم فأنتم محاسبون امام الله سبحانه و تعالى ان سكتم يقول ابو هريره رضي الله عنه والله لولا ايه من كتاب الله ما حدثتكم شي { إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون } (البقرة:159). ...

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

بارك الله بكم ابا سعيد ووفقكم لكل خير اشكر لكم غيرتكم وحميتكم وليتك اخي لم تسألني بالله تعالى قفد اقشعر بدني عندما قرأت بداية مشاركتك والمقام مقام حوار ومدارسة وليس مقام استحلاف
أما وقد سألت فأقول لكم وفقكم الله تعالى :
لا الممثلون ليسوا سواءً فمنهم من يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر ويقيم الصلاة (كنت اصلي الظهر مرة في احد المساجد  ولما انتهيت رأيت ورائي ثلاثة من الممثلين يصلون معي) ومنهم من لديه الخلق الحميد والغيرة على الامة وقضاياها (وأعتقد ان من يريد ان يجلي سيرة جبل عظيم مثل عمر هم من هذا الصنف) ومنهم لا شك كما وصفت
وقد علمنا الله تعالى ان نزن الافكار والاقوال والاعمال والاشخاص بالقسطاس المستقيم والا يمنعنا الشنآن من العدل بل هو اقرب للتقوى 
وقد تقرر عند علمائنا ان الشريعة جاءت لتحصيل المصالح وتكثيرها والاعلام اخي اليوم كما ترى لا سيما السينما والدراما حرب على الدين والاخلاق واشاعة للفاحشة والمنكرات والمسلم كيس فطن ولا يرفض الخير اينما كان ويحاول كل سلاح لحماية الامة ودينها فلما لا نقلب السحر على فرعون بتشجيع الدراما  النظيفة التي تروج للخير والحق والقيم العليا وقد اعترض بعض الاخوة ان من الممثلين من هو نصراني لا لا تعترض فكيف بك وانت تسمع نصراني يتلو ايات التوحيد او رافضي يحفظ اقوال عمر ويجسد فضائله رغم انف كل حاقد افكاك من المجوس واذنابهم بل هكذا يكون السلاح امضى
ونحن نحترم كل العلماء الذين ذكرت واعتب عليك وصمك العودة والقرضاوي بالبدعة حاشاهم بل هم من كبار العلماء والقادة الدينيين لاهل السنة والجماعة وحسك في حلوق المبتدعة وقالوا ما قالوا عن الاجتهاد المأجور ان شاء الله تعالى فلا نتعصب ان شاء الله وقد قال الدكتور بكار : التعصب ان تجعل الظني قطعيا وتضلل كل من خالفك في ذلك

----------


## مرثد

بعد أن رأيت أحدهم يقول:

إن فتوى عدم تمثيل الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم فتوى "قديمة" ويجب أن (نعيد النظر) في ذلك بما يواكب العصر

ارتاع قلبي وقلت: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

واعذروني ع الجرأة

وبعيداً عن الأدلة الشرعية

أنا لا أستطيع أن أشاهد ممثل (يقبِّل) ممثلة أو يمثل دور مهرج أو أحمق، ثم نفس الممثل! يمثل شخصية خالد أو عمر أو عمرو رضي الله عنهم في مسلسل آخر!!

يعني  :Smile:  بالعقل ما تجي، فكيف بالأدلة؟

اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا وأخلف لنا خيراً منها

----------


## الفيصل الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هـذه فتـوى فضيلة الشيخ العلامة / عبد الرحمن البراك في " مسلسل الفاروق " علّهـا أن تبيّن الحق للباحث عنه ..

وقد نشرت على موقـع فضيلة الشيخ " المحجوب !!" بتاريخ 14/8/1433 هـ بعنوان " مسلسل سيرة عمر رضي الله عنه عمـل منكر "

السـؤال :

فضيلة  الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك: ذكر في بعض  الصحف أن  قناة أم بي سي  الفضائية والتلفزيون القطري سيعرضون في شهر رمضان لهذا العام 1433ه مسلسلا  عن سيرة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، فما حكم هذا العمل؟ وما حكم مشاهدته؟  جزاكم الله خيرا.

فـأجاب " نفع الله به " :
الحمد لله؛ أما  بعد، فإن الأمر كما ذكر السائل من استفاضة الخبر في بعض الصحف وفي بعض  المواقع الشبكية، وهو أن بعض القنوات الفضائية (اللا إسلامية!) عازمة على  إصدار ونشر مسلسل عن سيرة الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ضمن  حلقات تبث ليالي شهر رمضان المبارك لهذا العام 1433ه، *وهذا عمل منكر*؛ لأنه  تمثيل لثاني الخلفاء الراشدين، وثاني أفضل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وقد أجمع علماء العصر المعتبرون من أعضاء المجامع الفقهية وغيرها على  تحريم تمثيل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم؛ للمفاسد الكثيرة المترتبة على ذلك،  منها: 

 
1.   أنه عدوان على شخص الممثَّل، وافتيات عليه، ومعلوم قطعا أنه لا يرضى أن يمثَّل أو (تُتقمص) شخصيته. يؤكد ذلك:

2.   أن محترف التمثيل القائم بتمثيل الصحابة إما كافر أو فاسق، وهذا مما يزيد الأمر قبحا.

3.   أن من أهم أغراض التمثيل إمتاع المشاهدين باللهو واللعب، ولذلك يركز  على المواقف الغريبة والمثيرة للسخرية وسوء الظن في سيرة الممثَّل.

4.   أن تقمص الشخصية يغرس في نفوس المشاهدين ـ ولا سيما الصغار ـ أن ما  شاهدوه هو الصورة الحقيقية للمثَّل، فترتسم في أذهانهم تلك الصورة كلما ورد  ذكره.

5.   أن من أهم ما يشد أنظار المشاهدين: عنصر المرأة، لذا لا تنفك هذه  المسلسلات عن وجود المرأة المتبرجة التي تشد الأنظار بفتنتها.   

وفيما يخص هذا المسلسل عن سيرة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، إضافة إلى ما سبق من المفاسد يضاف:

1.   الحط من قدره الرفيع؛ حيث تتخذ صورته وسيرته متعة ولهوا للمشاهدين من  الرجال والنساء، والصغار والكبار، والكفار والفساق، وفيهم من يلعنه، لعن  الله من يلعنه.

2.   إظهار صورته رضي الله عنه في بعض المواقف التي يستغربها كثير من المشاهدين، ولا يدركون حقيقتها، مما يطلق ألسنتهم بالنقد والذم.

3.   أن الذين عُنوا بهذا المسلسل كتابة وتمثيلا وإخراجا ونشرا ليسوا من  المعظمين لعمر التعظيم الشرعي، فما غرضهم في هذا المسلسل إلا كسب المال  والشهرة والدعاية لقنواتهم.

إلى غير ذلك من المفاسد التي توجب القطع بتحريم هذا المسلسل.

هذا؛ وقد أمليت في العام الماضي بيانا في حكم تمثيل الأنبياء والصحابة و  غيرهم، بعنوان (تمثيل الأنبياء كفر وتمثيل الصحابة وغيرهم من سادات الأمة  حرام) نشر في 15/9/1432ه بمناسبة تمثيل الحسن والحسين ومعاوية رضي الله  عنهم، وذكرت فيه أنه يشترك في إثم المسلسل كل من له أثر في صناعة المسلسل  وترويجه؛ من كاتب ومخرج وممثل ومموِّل وناشر، وأولى منهم بالإثم صاحب فكرة  المسلسل، وهكذا من يقره وهو قادر على منعه، وهكذا القول في المسلسل الجديد  عن سيرة عمر رضي الله عنه، فكل من أعان عليه فهو غير رشيد.

فعلى الجميع أن يتقوا الله، ويتوبوا إليه، إنه هو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة،  والله أعلم، وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.    

أملاه

عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك

الأستاذ (سابقا) بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية

13 شعبان 1433ه

----------


## سميرسليم بن المختار

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله

نسال الله السلامة و العافية

اللهم دمر قناة MBC

اه الان اصبح يقال ان التمثيل و السينما حلال

جميل هل اعود لمشاهدة افلام هوليوود ماالمانع? بل و مشاهدة فيديو كليب mbc 

طبعا حتى واحد ما فكر ان الغرض من الفيلم هو التشهير ب قناة MBC  و زيادة في عدد مشاهديها علما ان تلكم القناة اسست بضغط من امريكا لمحاربة الاسلام عامة و السلفيين خاصة

طبعا روح شاهد المسلسل يا اخي السلفي يا اختي السلفية ثم لا تنسوا مشاهد الفاصل الاشهاري بل و الفصول الاشهارية بما فيه العري و الفجور

اي و الله انه اشهار للقناة لتضليل الامة و كسب عدد اكثر من المشاهدين و الزيادة في الربح عبر الاشهار و اخيرا النيل من بعض الملتزمين الذين قد ينزلقوا من رؤية المسلسل الديني الى رؤية المسلسل البرازيلي او التركي يعني مهند الخ و الله المستعان

**يعني تفتح كل الذرائع*
*
افيقوا رحمكم الله*

----------


## عبد الله الحمد

*  الحمد لله الرحيم الغفور والصلاة والسلام على نبيه العبد الشكور وعلى آله وصحبه أهل الذكر والدثور* 
فقد لفت نظري وشد انتباهي مادار من كلام حول المقال فقرأت غالب ما دار من حوار حول الموضوع داخل المنتدى في بعضه الشد وفي بعضه الشدة وكلهم نحسبهم قالوه غيرة على الحق وطلبا له.
  وفي هذا المقال أنصح و(الدين النصيحة ) في بابين – فيما يخص الحوار بين المسلمين في المنتديات وغيرها، وفيما يخص قضية التمثيل عامة وقضية هذا المسلسل خاصة- وأساله تعالى التوفيق لي ولجميع المسلمين.
فأما ما يخص الحوار والردود:
فأولا: أن يكون رائده الإخلاص لله تعالى والتجرد من حظوظ النفس، ومجاهدة الشيطان والنفس على الدوام، فإنه من أشد الأمور وأصعبها وأعظمها أجرا وهو أصل لقبول العمل.
ثانيا: قبول الحق من أيٍّ كان فـإن ( الحكمة ضالة المؤمن حيثما وجدها أخذها ) من عالم أو متعلم، صغير أو كبير، من مسلم أو كافر .
ثالثا: تقديم حسن الظن بالمسلم وإنصافه، ولزوم سنن الرفق والرحمة وحسن الخلق.
رابعا: عدم تسفيه الآخر فضلا عن التشهير به فإن غايتنا إيصال الحق والرحمة بالخلق، فلا تُعن على أخيك نفسه والشيطان لرد الحق بسبب تسفيهك له ولما يعتقده في البعض من العلم والتقوى.
خامسا: أن يكون الحوار مبنيا على التثبت الشديد في النقل ولا يكفي قيل، وسمعت بعضهم، ونقل إليّ وما أشبه، فديننا دين تثبت وهو أهم ما يميزنا عن غيرنا.
سادسا: أن تكون الأحكام مبنية على الأدلة بفهم أئمة السلف، وما كان منه من مسائل الاجتهاد والاختلاف السائغ فلا إنكار فيه على المخالف والاجتهاد لا ينقض بالاجتهاد. 

وأما ما يخص قضية التمثيل عامة وقضية هذا المسلسل خاصة
فبالنسبة لمسألة التمثيل بصورة عامة:
فيجب تحرير محل الوفاق بين من يجيز التمثيل كي لا يحصل الأخذ والرد والتشويش به ومن ذلك:
- أن منع كل ما يخالف أصول الشريعة وثوابتها وآداب الإسلام محل وفاق.
- أن كل ما فيه انتقاص أو استهزاء بالدين وأهله فلا خلاف في منعه.
- أن منع التبرج فيه محل وفاق دون كشف الوجه فإنه محل خلاف.
- أن منع البذيء من الكلام فضلا عن قضايا المجون والغرام محل وفاق.
ونحسن الظن بجميع المسلمين علماء وعامة – ممن يجيزون التمثيل - بأنهم متفقون في ذلك وما يحصل من بعضهم من الثناء على بعض المسلسلات نحمله على الوجهة العامة للمسلسل دون المآخذ السيئة منها، مع وجوب بيان هذه المساويء.
ثم إن من يجيزه فإنما على أنه وسيلة، والوسيلة لها حكم ما يتوسل إليه.
والقول بأن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد ليس بإطلاق، فإن ما كان وسيلة لواجب قد لا يكون واجبا إذا تعددت الوسائل لذاك المقصود، فقد يتوجب واحد لا بعينه وقد يتوجب بعضها في شخص أو حال دون شخص أو حال آخر، أما وسائل المحرم فكلها محرمة وكذا وسائل المكروه.
وحين يقال أن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد، فيدل على أن الوسائل غير منصوص على حكمها لذاتها.

ثم إن كانت هذه الوسيلة لواجب، لكنها أصبحت في نفس الوقت ذريعة لمحرم أو منهي عنه فهذا من تدافع المصالح والمفاسد، فالنظر فيه للعلماء الربانيين الذين يجمعون بين العلم الشرعي والعلم الدقيق بالواقع العام، فإن الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره.

والحاصل في هذه القضية المخصوصة –مسلسل الفاروق رضي الله عنه- ربما من هذا القبيل، ففيه:

من الخير: –إن خلا من الممنوعات المتفق عليها وهذا ظننا به-:
- نشر التاريخ الصحيح لتلك الحقبة بالغة الأهمية لدى المسلمين والتي شوهها المجوس والرافضة، وربط المسلمين بتاريخهم، ووعظ الحكام والمحكومين، ونشر بعض شرائع الدين، وربما التأثير في غير المسلمين وحضهم على الدخول في هذا الدين العظيم.

وفيه من الشر:
أولا: بعض الهفوات الخفيفة الأثر التي لا يخلو منها هكذا عمل في الغالب.
ثانيا: تمثيل رجال ونساء لصحابة وصحابيات – غالبهم إن لم يكن جميعهم من أهل الفسوق والمجون – تبقى صورتهم في مخيلة الناظر.
ثالثا: والذي أراه من الأهمية ربما أكثر مما قبله هو الترويج لقنوات العهر والمجون فقنوات ال mbc الغالب على برامجها ذلك بل ربما تجد الكفر أحيانا.

وعلى ذلك أوصي -وأنا أقلّكم علما- بالآتي للتخلص أو التقليل من هذه المفاسد:
- التدقيق والتمحيص في الروايات التاريخية من قبل أهل الشأن ومتابعتهم الإخراج والتصوير وليس كتابة النص فقط لتقليص الأخطاء والهفوات فالغالب على أهل الإخراج أنهم ليسوا من ذوي الخلفية الشرعية.
- بالنسبة لمن يؤدي دور الصحابة –رجالا ونساءا- يجب أن يكونوا من أهل الخير والصلاح، وهم من الندرة بمكان والذي أراه أن لا بأس بإنشاء أكاديمية خاصة لتخريج أناس صالحين يقومون بأدوار الصحابة وأئمة الأمة.
- طمس وجوه من يؤدون أدوار الصحابة دون غيرهم بأي طريقة فنية مناسبة إكراما لفضل الصحبة.
- وأهم ذلك أن تقوم القنوات الدينية المتخصصة أو القنوات التي لا تنشر الرذيلة بنشر هذه المسلسلات حتى لا يتم الترويج لتلك القنوات الفاسدة المفسدة.

أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفق الجميع للخير وأن يرحم المسلمين ويهدي ضالهم ويتجاوز عن مسيئهم .
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## سميرسليم بن المختار

http://ar.islamway.com/video/5007?ref=w-newvid

*كلمة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ال شيخ حفظه الله*

*اللهم صل وسلم على رسول الله*

----------


## طالبة عقيدة

هل فعلا سيمثلون دور الصحابة لااعتقد ان هولاء العلماء يوافقون على مثل هذا سمعت الخبر ولكن لااعتقد انهم يمثلون الصحابة في المسلسل واي خدمة في تمثيل هولاء الممثلين المحاربين للاسلام للصحابة

----------


## احمد الحمزاوي

أشكر الأخ على عرض الموضوع وقد استفدت من طروحات الأخوة الكرام
قرأت ان عديد الممثلين بلغ في المسلسل 30 ألف انسان وهذا الكم يصور مدى الامكانية الهائلة التي صرفت ومؤكد ان العمل ليس فيه تجارةأو ربحية ...
عموماً...الذي اريد قوله أنَّ التاريخ حين يتم صبّه في اطار فني لا يرجع لتاريخه ولتوثيقه وموضوعيته
وهذا الأمر حاصل في أغلب المسلسلات والروايات التاريخية
لكاتب السيناريو الزيادة والحذف بحسب مقتضيات رؤيته للعمل وتشويقه للمتلقي

----------

